# Skiing on the Cheap - 2011-12 Edition



## billski (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, it's time to roll on the ski, board and resort deals.  Step right up, drop your money in the box.  The magic is about to begin!


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2011)

*Ace*

The ACE Ski and Board Club summer ticket voucher sale is underway.  Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine tickets are available at steep discounts.  Membership required.  Join and access these deals now.  The sales are over in 1-2 weeks depending on the state.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been looking forward to this post and will be paying close attention to it this year.  Good job Bill.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## k123 (Jul 21, 2011)

billski said:


> The ACE Ski and Board Club summer ticket voucher sale is underway.  Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine tickets are available at steep discounts.  Membership required.  Join and access these deals now.  The sales are over in 1-2 weeks depending on the state.



Joined the ACE club today, and I ordered 2 magic tickets at $20 each.  Thanks for posting this.  Will I get a club card in the mail?


----------



## gotr0 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Skullcandy Mountain Passport with purchase of Geigerrig Pack*

Now until Monday The Clymb is selling Geigerrig packs at close to 50% off ($60-$75) the pack comes with the Skullcandy Mountain Passport which contains free lift tickets to Bretton Woods, Hunter, Nashoba, Sugarbush, Wachusetts, Waterville, and other resort around North America.

The packs are pretty cool with a pressurized water reservoir so you can easily hydrate, you can determine yourself if it's a gimmick or clever product.  I'm not going to be a spokes person for it.

You do need a "membership" to Clymb. Here's an invite. 

Here's info from Geigeririg's facebook: http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=326063812861&topic=17356

Flip through passport: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.mighty-clever.com/geiger-book/#/GeigerRig/0&h=aAQCht3i3


----------



## billski (Jul 22, 2011)

gotr0 said:


> Now until Monday The Clymb is selling Geigerrig packs at close to 50% off ($60-$75) the pack comes with the Skullcandy Mountain Passport which contains free lift tickets to Bretton Woods, Hunter, Nashoba, Sugarbush, Wachusetts, Waterville, and other resort around North America.


What a deal.  The Sugarbush ticket along (no blackouts) is a deal alone.
Besides, I want to enter the contest to win a shotgun.  Should keep the line cutters at bay


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 26, 2011)

*SkiNH*

http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/anywhere-anytime-ski-packages.cfm?size=3773


Ski season is right around the corner (well, almost!), and that means it's time to think about getting your lift tickets for this winter.  Our Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Packages go on sale Wednesday, August 3rd at 10am!  


Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Package Details
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Packages are ideal for those of you who ski or snowboard on weekends and holidays, offering $10-$15 off the normal ticket price.  The packages consist of fully-transferable lift tickets that are valid every day of the 2011-12 ski season.  Packages are ideal to share with friends, family and co-workers.

Simply customize how many tickets you want to each mountain without selecting more than 50% to one area.  Minimum order is 6 tickets.

And here's our early buy incentive, for a limited time order 12 tickets and get 1 extra ticket free! 

Orders of more than $5,000 will also receive a 10% discount if placed by October 11.

For full details visit our Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Page at SkiNH.com .

Ticket inventory is limited so buy early to be sure you get your favorite ski areas.

Mark your calendar!  Tickets go on sale Wednesday, August 3rd at 10am!


----------



## 2sons (Jul 27, 2011)

billski said:


> The ACE Ski and Board Club summer ticket voucher sale is underway.  Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine tickets are available at steep discounts.  Membership required.  Join and access these deals now.  The sales are over in 1-2 weeks depending on the state.



Brilliant! Feel like a kid in a candy store! So many choices...
Thanks.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Nick:  

This thread is gonna need to be pinned.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 28, 2011)

The Yeti Pass for Utah = 1 lift ticket for each of 14 ski areas.  Comes to $35.64 per day if you can ski them all...

http://www.skiutah.com/winter/locals/yeti_pass/

Goes on sale August 1st.


----------



## nycskier (Jul 28, 2011)

Gratuitous plug for the two Snowboarding search and win promo sites!

The link to Sessions promo site is here:
www.sessions.searchpluswin.com

and the Ride Snowboards one is here:
http://ride.searchpw.com/refer/getfreestuff

Both sites are an easy way to win free snowboarding and skiing gear. They work like Google only you can win points that can be redeemed for snowboarding gear for using them.

Before it was discontinued I got a lot of free gear from the Rossignol promo offer (including my kick ass Rossi S-7s!). So far I got a free ski jacket for my wife from the Sessions promo and a pair of good ski socks for myself from the Ride promo.

Its an easy way to score free gear! If you havent used them yet they are worth checking out.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

Very interesting, will need to check it out  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyaxa (Aug 4, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Hey Nick:
> 
> This thread is gonna need to be pinned.
> 
> ...


 +1 if possible, por favor.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> +1 if possible, por favor.



Thx 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2011)

*Want a free ticket voucher in exchange for a bit of work?*

The Sugarbush, Slide Brook Trimming weekend will be held on August 27 and 28. If you are available to help maintain ski bands in Slide Brook please join us. We will be meeting at 9:30 AM both days at the bottom of the Super Bravo chair lift. We hope to get a ride to the top of the mountain and then work down from there.

Please bring our own lunch, liquids, cutting tools, first aid kit and be prepared for working in steep woods of Slide Brook. Contact me for more details.

Anyone over the age of 18 is invited, so please bring your friends. It is a great way to see the woods during the summer and you can scope out the best lines to ski next winter. Plus you and your friends from other mountains can get a voucher for their work. If you ski there you should consider helping to keep it safe and fun.


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2011)

*Stowe Club Days*

Discount ticket days are available for clubs this year.  I contacted Stowe today.  They are making that offer plus a free Stowe Points card available for members again this year.

Adult tickets on select days:
1-day=$43 
2-day=$64 
3-day=$96

3 days for the price of a one day peak ticket?  (aw, within 7 bucks!)

You can't beat that with a stick.
I'll be posting more info for members on our site in a while.  I've been racking up a lot of deals.  I've learned that going shopping in July and August yields great rewards.  Those people hate hot weather as much as I do!


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

Say it isn't Stowe!  (kidding) 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2011)

*MRG - trimming = free ticket*

*2011 Schedule:*

                   Date at 9 AM       Transport       Task               *Saturday, August 6*       Hike       Regeneration Zone maintenance               *Sunday, August 21*       Hike       Regeneration Zone maintenance               *Saturday, September 17*       Hike       Line Maintenance               *Saturday, October 1*       Lift       Line Maintenance (Green and Gold Weekend)               *Saturday, October 15*       Hike       Line Maintenance                                     

*Report at 9 am* at the Cricket Club picnic table.
We're back down at 3:30 - 4 pm.
Most of the time we hike from the base, so be prepared to hike.
*We always go, rain or shine.* If it is raining, it is more of an adventure.
http://www.treeskier.com/mrg/index.html


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple western deals just came out.

Colorado Gems Card $10...

http://www.coloradoski.com/colorado-gems-card

And the Snowbomb Tahoe Gold card $60...

http://www.snowbomb.com/tahoecard/deals.php?deal=freestuff


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2011)

*Maine*

Check this out.


The Mountain Passes and Sampler Passes are transferable. 


re: 2011/12 Ski Maine Peak to Peak Challenge
I would be exhausted if I tried to visit all these damn areas in one season.  
;
 During the 2011/12 season, we are challenging skiers and snowboarders to visit as many Maine ski areas as  they can. The challenge is simple! Sign up on SkiMaine.com, and keep track of your visits and you will be entered to win great prizes.  With each area you visit the pot gets richer! 

Here is how it works:
·    Ski or Ride all 18 Alpine Ski Areas in Maine and be entered to win a 2 night stay for 2 at the Comfort Inn in Farmington, ME during the 2012/13 season and a pair of tickets to each Ski Maine member.. 
·    Ski or Ride at 12 Alpine Ski Areas in Maine and be entered to win a $100 Gift Card to Kittery Trading Post and 1 ticket to each Ski Maine member.
·    Ski or Ride at 6 Alpine Ski Areas in Maine and be entered to win a $50 Gift Card to Kittery Trading Post.

Enter by December 24, 2011 and be entered into a drawing for a $50 Gift Card to Kittery Trading Post.
Bill


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2011)

*Magic 3 packs, etc.*

Beginning Thursday, September 1, 2011 Season Passes as well as Magic 3-Packs and the Magic Card will go on sale.  From September 1 through October 11 season passes are just $389.00 for adults and $329.00 for juniors and seniors.  There is no better deal on unrestricted, NO BLACK OUT DATES, skiing and riding.


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2011)

*CHAD Ride and Ski New England*

It's gotten better.

"We are very excited about this years card! We’ve expanded into Canada, and added Owls Head and Sutton, and added Sugarbush and Mount Snow in Vermont, and Nashoba and Blue Hills in Mass. "

pre-ordering $29.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 3, 2011)

billski said:


> It's gotten better.
> 
> "We are very excited about this years card! We’ve expanded into Canada, and added Owls Head and Sutton, and added Sugarbush and Mount Snow in Vermont, and Nashoba and Blue Hills in Mass. "
> 
> pre-ordering $29.


Their site still shows the same deal as last year for Sutton and Owl's Head... which was also connected to Burke as well via that card thing.


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Their site still shows the same deal as last year for Sutton and Owl's Head... which was also connected to Burke as well via that card thing.


I just talked with Jeff. They are not doing the Free Black ticket this year.  They are throwing in one unspecified ticket good 7 days a week - first come, first served.   He said they just added Attitash (much to my surprise!   )  I've ordered mine.


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2011)

Wildcat, 12/20 Liftopia.  Signup in advance.


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2011)

pretty good prices on clearance items.
http://sale.skis.com/


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2011)

Liftopia is starting to load some pretty good deals.
http://www.liftopia.com/


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 4, 2011)

The 2011-2012 Descente Passport list...

http://www.alpineaccessories.com/Descente-Free-Lift-Tickets/products/267/

Down to 35 this year.  Highlight and lowlights are...

New = Alta, Solitude, Panorama, Blue (Ontario)

Gone = A-Basin, Copper, Bear Valley,Waterville(2 for 1), Powder Mountain, Sunrise, Arizona Snowbowl, Kicking Horse, Grouse, Rabbit Hill, Cannonsburg

Looks like Utah is the place to use it.  Shame Kicking Horse is gone.  WIth Panorama being added it would have made the Canada loop even better.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 4, 2011)

billski said:


> Beginning Thursday, September 1, 2011 Season Passes as well as Magic 3-Packs and the Magic Card will go on sale.  From September 1 through October 11 season passes are just $389.00 for adults and $329.00 for juniors and seniors.  There is no better deal on unrestricted, NO BLACK OUT DATES, skiing and riding.



That's sensational....


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2011)

jaytrem said:


> The 2011-2012 Descente Passport list...



I did not realize that certain pants also qualify for the Passport program.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 5, 2011)

billski said:


> I did not realize that certain pants also qualify for the Passport program.



I'm pretty sure they don't.  I think they just "go" with the jackets.  However last year when one Alpinezone member (not me) bought the pants thinking they came with the passport, Descente was nice enough to send him one when he called and asked about it.


----------



## k123 (Sep 5, 2011)

billski said:


> I just talked with Jeff. They are not doing the Free Black ticket this year.  They are throwing in one unspecified ticket good 7 days a week - first come, first served.   He said they just added Attitash (much to my surprise!   )  I've ordered mine.



Does anybody know if the Windham Mountain 2 for 1 is on the new card?  Its on the Mountain Discounts page of the website but not in the PDF brochure

Edit: just realized the brochure is for 2010-2011


----------



## JPTracker (Sep 6, 2011)

*Hand Warmers*

Costco now has Hand Warmers & Toe Warmers in.

$14.99 for 40 hand warmers or $12.00 for 30 toe warmers.

Winter can't be far off.


----------



## EOS (Sep 8, 2011)

Any word on if Killington is doing the K55 ticket again?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-card.aspx Hunter mountain great reduced cards for upcoming season


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2011)

Stowe Mountain Resort
Our Month-Long Marketfest Starts Saturday - Collect your receipts from participating Church Street Merchants in Burlington from September 10-October 9, and save what you spend during Marketfest (up to $250) on your Season Pass (Adult StoweSeven+, StoweSeven or StoweSix).


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2011)

EOS said:


> Any word on if Killington is doing the K55 ticket again?


 

You meant he K57!!!  The info is up.


----------



## EOS (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2011)

*X mas time so cheap round trip to SLC*

https://book.jetblue.com/B6/webqtri...0A39A68_k0A2B90AC-C5D1-AAB7-549C-EEFD20F7096C Jetblue 420dollars over News Years weekend  so cheap why not https://book.jetblue.com/B6/webqtri...0A39A68_k0A2B90AC-C5D1-AAB7-549C-EEFD20F7096C http://book.jetblue.com/B6/webqtrip...E58E07C_k1F6EC2FC-B874-1C88-FD15-BC907F85A0AD


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 19, 2011)

billski said:


> It's gotten better.
> 
> "We are very excited about this years card! We’ve expanded into Canada, and added Owls Head and Sutton, and added Sugarbush and Mount Snow in Vermont, and Nashoba and Blue Hills in Mass. "
> 
> pre-ordering $29.



Do you know if there's a 2011/12 brochure out yet or when its likely to come out? The website still has the 2010/11 brochure on the page.
Thanks!


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2011)

Skier4life said:


> Do you know if there's a 2011/12 brochure out yet or when its likely to come out? The website still has the 2010/11 brochure on the page.
> Thanks!



Why don't you send him a note?  Chances are there won't be a brochure until he finalizes all deals.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2011)

billski said:


> *Why don't you send him a note?*  Chances are there won't be a brochure until he finalizes all deals.



I did this for the skiridefree,com folks, and they told me they're doing the promotion again this year and to look for its' release in "late November".


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I did this for the skiridefree,com folks, and they told me they're doing the promotion again this year and to look for its' release in "late November".



Thanks guys...will wait until Nov...forgive me but i'm just a little too eager and itching to get out there!


----------



## billski (Sep 20, 2011)

Skier4life said:


> Thanks guys...will wait until Nov...forgive me but i'm just a little too eager and itching to get out there!


I can get you a  big discount on "earn your turns" skiing.  $15 for one or $25 or two.  :grin:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Killington is offering 2 for 1 tickets on their website which are valid from opening day till 12/16/11. You can order as many as you'd like.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

billski said:


> Discount ticket days are available for clubs this year.  I contacted Stowe today.  They are making that offer plus a free Stowe Points card available for members again this year.
> 
> Adult tickets on select days:
> 1-day=$43
> ...


billski have they announced the dates yet for ski club appreciation weeks this year? I take advantage of this offer every year.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington is offering 2 for 1 tickets on their website which are valid from opening day till 12/16/11. You can order as many as you'd like.



Where on their website?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sparky said:


> Where on their website?



You know I just went back & can't find it again. I printed out a few this morning though.

2 for 1 Killington Lift Tickets

Just bring this voucher to any Killington ticket window to get your 2 for 1 Killington lift tickets. Valid through 12/16/2011.

Killington Resort

******** *******

*12K10292DMB*

*12K10292DMB*

*Valid until December 16, 2011. Not transferable. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Cannot be resold and facsimiles are not accepted. Valid for own use only. One ticket per redemption. Cannot be used toward multi-day ticket purchase or in conjunction with any lodging package. ©2011 Killington / Pico Ski Resort Partners, LLC. All rights reserved.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> You know I just went back & can't find it again. I printed out a few this morning though.
> 
> 2 for 1 Killington Lift Tickets
> 
> ...




I just spoke with Killington's main purchasing office and they said that they don't have a two for one deal yet. someone may be working on it, but it hasn't been posted yet...?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sparky said:


> I just spoke with Killington's main purchasing office and they said that they don't have a two for one deal yet. someone may be working on it, but it hasn't been posted yet...?



Well I sure as heck printed out several this morning. Maybe they were working on it & I just happened to be on the site when they were. What I printed out is a copy & paste of one that I printed this morning. It didn't come out looking the same as the voucher looks however. They had this same offer last year & also had a 2 for 1 Pico vouchers that were good all season.

Here's the e-mail I received along with the vouchers.

Greetings Stephen--

Here is your voucher to Killington Resort good for one (1) 2 for 1 lift ticket valid opening day through 12.16.11. See you on the slopes and think snow!

Keep in mind that both tickets must be used the same day. Offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other discount. One redemption per guest. No refunds and non-transferable.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Well I sure as heck printed out several this morning. Maybe they were working on it & I just happened to be on the site when they were. What I printed out is a copy & paste of one that I printed this morning. It didn't come out looking the same as the voucher looks however. They had this same offer last year & also had a 2 for 1 Pico vouchers that were good all season.
> 
> Here's the e-mail I received along with the vouchers.
> 
> ...





What can I say. When I did a Gooogle search "Killington 2 for 1" it took me to a page that said " This is the 2 for 1 page" and that was it. My guess is they are planning on having this deal just as they did last year. and if that's so I guess I can wait since they are not open yet, it's kind of a moot point. 
Thanks for the posting, as soon as this goes up I plan on jumping on it.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> You know I just went back & can't find it again. I printed out a few this morning though.
> 
> 2 for 1 Killington Lift Tickets
> 
> ...


The code looks like it might be related to the Dave Matthews Band Club promo like last year. I scored a free Pico ticket via that deal. I think they shut it down soon after it went viral because it was supposed to be a DMB Club specific promotion.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess I got lucky, I'm not a Dave Matthews fan but was able to print out coupons this morning. After you mentioning DM I checked the K-site & found this:
http://www.killington.com/promotions/dmb-offer/


----------



## billski (Sep 20, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> billski have they announced the dates yet for ski club appreciation weeks this year? I take advantage of this offer every year.



Yes, they have.  I have to dig it out.  I am getting buried with deals and I need to get some air.... (good problem)  I will be posting them at the ACE member only section of our web shortly.


----------



## billski (Sep 20, 2011)

Skier4life said:


> Do you know if there's a 2011/12 brochure out yet or when its likely to come out? The website still has the 2010/11 brochure on the page.
> Thanks!



I talked with Jeff again tonight.  Here's the deal:
a) Same resorts as last year.  Deal negotiation underway. Shawnee Peak is still being vetted.
b) No Black throw in this year.
c) Free throw in of their choice.  You  put your preference down (nh, vt, me) and you'll get something until the tix run out.

No brochure update until early October, when deals are settled and the coupon book goes to press.
http://rideandskine.com


PM me if you need more info.  Too much spinning in my head right now.  I'll get y'all more info when I have time.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2011)

billski said:


> Yes, they have.  I have to dig it out.  I am getting buried with deals and I need to get some air.... (good problem)  I will be posting them at the ACE member only section of our web shortly.



Guess I'll just have to wait till my club announces the dates or I could always call Stowe & talk to that nice young lady in charge of marketing...


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2011)

RSNE added Attitash this year.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 22, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Guess I'll just have to wait till my club announces the dates or I could always call Stowe & talk to that nice young lady in charge of marketing...



The "preliminary" Ct Ski Council Awareness Days for 2011/2012 is out if that is what you are refering to.  It is almost exactly the same as as last year's days.

Stowe days are 12/2/11 to 12/4/11 and 3/14/12 to 3/17/12


----------



## Nick (Sep 22, 2011)

If you are an educator (my wife teaches first grade)  I found these discounts in her MTA discount book.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Talisman said:


> The "preliminary" Ct Ski Council Awareness Days for 2011/2012 is out if that is what you are refering to.  It is almost exactly the same as as last year's days.
> 
> Stowe days are 12/2/11 to 12/4/11 and 3/14/12 to 3/17/12



Thanks billski for the dates. In past years they also had a few days in January, if I find out I'll post them. Last years dates were Dec. 3-5, Jan. 10-12, & Mar. 16-20. Lodges in the area also offer lodging discounts for SC members during this time in addition to reduced lift rates.


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Thanks billski for the dates. In past years they also had a few days in January, if I find out I'll post them. Last years dates were Dec. 3-5, Jan. 10-12, & Mar. 16-20. Lodges in the area also offer lodging discounts for SC members during this time in addition to reduced lift rates.



Thank Talisman.  He dug them out.

I'm sorting through a bunch of discounts from resorts and shops.  Damn work keeps getting in the way. Hope to have that info sorted by next week.  Just too many details to keep it straight.  I am starting to be approached directly by the "industry" now.  Apparently my stupid and naive opinion and ski bigotry have some value.  I don't know where.  My goal is to have them out by Oct. 1st if I can get out of email jail.  I guess it's a good problem.  :beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

billski said:


> Thank Talisman.  He dug them out.
> 
> I'm sorting through a bunch of discounts from resorts and shops.  Damn work keeps getting in the way. Hope to have that info sorted by next week.  Just too many details to keep it straight.  I am starting to be approached directly by the "industry" now.  Apparently my stupid and naive opinion and ski bigotry have some value.  I don't know where.  My goal is to have them out by Oct. 1st if I can get out of email jail.  I guess it's a good problem.  :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 23, 2011)

This is bar none, my favorite, and IMO most useful thread on this entire forum.  

Well done by all.  Keep up the good work over the next few months _(((((internet high fives for all)))))_


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2011)

Sparky said:


> What can I say. When I did a Gooogle search "Killington 2 for 1" it took me to a page that said " This is the 2 for 1 page" and that was it. My guess is they are planning on having this deal just as they did last year. and if that's so I guess I can wait since they are not open yet, it's kind of a moot point.
> Thanks for the posting, as soon as this goes up I plan on jumping on it.




It's there now



http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-dmbfan12


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sparky said:


> It's there now
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-dmbfan12



Yeah but you are only able to get one voucher. The other day I was able to print out several. Thanks for posting though, at least now people won't think I'm crazy...:lol:


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is bar none, my favorite, and IMO most useful thread on this entire forum.
> )[/I]



Sniff, sniff, now my feelings are hurt.  :-(
You mean that all our other blather is not worth much?  Well, at least not mine?


----------



## mediamogul (Sep 27, 2011)

Sugarbush $39 midweek tickets from Jump On It. Looks like today only.

http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?LID=166&contestid=17178&productid=3192442&p=12&p=1


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2011)

*Boston Ski and Sports show*

BEWI

Tickets $12, Children 12 and under are FREE (cash only)

Includes one year magazine subscription to Ski or Transworld Snowboarding

*AND a $10 Liftopia Gift Card.*

BUY TICKETS

*Save $2 by printing out a coupon .*

Duh.  Breakeven if you can't go.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2011)

billski said:


> Sniff, sniff, now my feelings are hurt.  :-(
> You mean that all our other blather is not worth much?  Well, at least not mine?



Billski- your trip reports to the smaller, lesser known ski areas revive all the nostalgia from my youth. You provide a great service and I thank you for it.:flag:

I do need you to be on the lookout for Cannon deals. 

thanks my friend.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Billski- your trip reports to the smaller, lesser known ski areas revive all the nostalgia from my youth. You provide a great service and I thank you for it.:flag:
> 
> I do need you to be on the lookout for Cannon deals.
> 
> thanks my friend.


 
Cannon best deal is the two fer days on Tues and Thurs.  You may be able to get a $45 weekend ticket through the Ski Haus.  No other deals that I know of lil' fella.

BTW - He did cry yesterday!


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Cannon best deal is the two fer days on Tues and Thurs.  You may be able to get a $45 weekend ticket through the Ski Haus.  No other deals that I know of lil' fella.
> 
> BTW - He did cry yesterday!



I look at this like sending a hard corp shopper on a mission. They know how to get the deals and wait to strike for the best deal. I told you that was too much and I don't want to go on a  Tuesday or Thursday. 
:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I look at this like sending a hard corp shopper on a mission. They know how to get the deals and wait to strike for the best deal. I told you that was too much and I don't want to go on a Tuesday or Thursday.
> :lol:


 
You are so picky. What day is good?  I may be able to do something for you.  How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Billski- your trip reports to the smaller, lesser known ski areas revive all the nostalgia from my youth. You provide a great service and I thank you for it.:flag:
> 
> I do need you to be on the lookout for Cannon deals.
> 
> thanks my friend.




All in jest.  Sarcasm lost.  :-(


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Cannon best deal is the two fer days on Tues and Thurs.  You may be able to get a $45 weekend ticket through the Ski Haus.  No other deals that I know of lil' fella.
> 
> BTW - He did cry yesterday!



+1 on the 2fers or 1 for $52.

Ski Haus begins ticket offering aftter xmas-new years vacation ends.
Ski NH 6 tix $54 each   Not a great deal due to the quantities.

As always, check Liftopia when it's closer.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 27, 2011)

Any word on the Pico Super Express Card?


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 27, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are so picky. What day is good?  I may be able to do something for you.  How much are you willing to spend?



I might be able to pull of a Thursday. Friday would allow me a full day on the hill and a relaxed ride to the Institution.  Have not done that route in a couple seasons. It's a nice ride.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I might be able to pull of a Thursday. Friday would allow me a full day on the hill and a relaxed ride to the Institution. Have not done that route in a couple seasons. It's a nice ride.


 
Fridays work forme since I have aseason pass.  I will see what I can do on a cheap pass for you.


----------



## k123 (Sep 27, 2011)

gotr0 said:


> Now until Monday The Clymb is selling Geigerrig packs at close to 50% off ($60-$75) the pack comes with the Skullcandy Mountain Passport which contains free lift tickets to Bretton Woods, Hunter, Nashoba, Sugarbush, Wachusetts, Waterville, and other resort around North America.
> 
> The packs are pretty cool with a pressurized water reservoir so you can easily hydrate, you can determine yourself if it's a gimmick or clever product.  I'm not going to be a spokes person for it.
> 
> ...



The clymb is running the geigerrig sale again and they still come with the skullcandy passport.  I might get it since it has a bogo for Hunter and a free ticket to Sugarbush in there.  and the pack i'm looking at (rig 1200) is $70, you can't get it anywhere else for less than $115

Pulled the trigger on the blue rig 1200, and got some skullcandy headphones for 50% off also.  Thanks for posting the invite gotr0!


----------



## nycskier (Sep 28, 2011)

nycskier said:


> Gratuitous plug for the two Snowboarding search and win promo sites!
> 
> The link to Sessions promo site is here:
> http://sessions.searchpluswin.com/refer/getfreestuff
> ...



Flow snowboards also started a Search + Win site too. Here is the link to it:
Flow Search + Win

They are giving away free snowboards and other gear as prizes.

Also unlike the Rossi site all 3 of the snowboard sites have sweepstakes on them where you can use your points to enter contests to win really good prizes. So even if you dont have a lot of points you can still win really good an expensive prizes!


----------



## k123 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://snowboarding.transworld.net/30-days-of-giveaways-september-2011/

Don't forget to enter to win the grand prize on Friday.  I think its a four day vacation to Tahoe


----------



## skivideoguy (Sep 28, 2011)

*Attend Ski Film Fest get Elk Mtn. Voucher*

Hi Gang,

I hope this fits into the category of skiing on the cheap. I work for the City of Bethlehem PA. One of my projects is the free summer movie in the parks project. We are again running Stoketoberfest, a ski film fest as a fundraiser for our summer movies.

Stoketoberfest will take place October 21-22 in Bethlehem PA at the Ice House 56 River Street Bethlehem PA 18018. We will screen 6 films in 2 days in 3 different sessions. A session ticket is $16 or $12 for groups of 15 or more. You will see 2 films per session and every ticket holder gets a voucher for an Elk Mountain Lift Ticket. The vouchers are good before Christmas and after March 1st. 

For the trailers and other details, check out www.moviesgamesnmore.org. Hope to see YOU at Stoketoberfest.


----------



## llahhall (Sep 29, 2011)

gotr0 said:


> Now until Monday The Clymb is selling Geigerrig packs at close to 50% off ($60-$75) the pack comes with the Skullcandy Mountain Passport which contains free lift tickets to Bretton Woods, Hunter, Nashoba, Sugarbush, Wachusetts, Waterville, and other resort around North America.
> 
> The packs are pretty cool with a pressurized water reservoir so you can easily hydrate, you can determine yourself if it's a gimmick or clever product.  I'm not going to be a spokes person for it.
> 
> ...



These appear to require you to sell at least ten of the Geigeririg's to other people.
http://mighty-clever.com/geiger-book/#/GeigerRig/4


----------



## 2sons (Sep 29, 2011)

k123 said:


> The clymb is running the geigerrig sale again and they still come with the skullcandy passport.  I might get it since it has a bogo for Hunter and a free ticket to Sugarbush in there.  and the pack i'm looking at (rig 1200) is $70, you can't get it anywhere else for less than $115
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the blue rig 1200, and got some skullcandy headphones for 50% off also.  Thanks for posting the invite gotr0!


At Costco (at least the one by me) Geigerrig is doing a demo/sale of their packs until this Sunday. I think the price is comparable to this and you don't have to pay shipping and you can try b/f you buy.


----------



## k123 (Sep 29, 2011)

2sons said:


> At Costco (at least the one by me) Geigerrig is doing a demo/sale of their packs until this Sunday. I think the price is comparable to this and you don't have to pay shipping and you can try b/f you buy.



thats a good deal, I just don't have a membership though


----------



## 2sons (Sep 29, 2011)

k123 said:


> thats a good deal, I just don't have a membership though



I think you can do a one time guest membership?


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 29, 2011)

llahhall said:


> These appear to require you to sell at least ten of the Geigeririg's to other people.
> http://mighty-clever.com/geiger-book/#/GeigerRig/4



I think that's just an incentive for the merchants...they get the passport after selling 10 packs, however, each pack still comes with a passport as long as the stock was filled after June 2011. If a merchant sells a pack from stock filled prior to June 2011 then you can still get the passport after you send Geigerrig a message and photo or something of the like.


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 29, 2011)

Crested Butte is celebrating their 50th birthday with a day of free skiing for all on opening day on November 23. Any ideas if there is anything like this in the Northeast? 
I know Butternut does a 5th grader thing but is there anything of like for the rest of us?


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2011)

*Bite this*

Can you get a "passportlifestyle" from  your company?  If so look for these:
- a whole boat of tahoe tix discounted

15% off Backcountry.com, and Sierra trading post
save 

These are 201-11 discounts
$15 off Bromely
Camelback - TBD
Cannon $18 off
Cranmore save 11
catamount save 21
Gunstock 13.50 off
Gore $15 off
Loon 17 off
Mount snow 13 off
Okemo 14 off
Pats peak save 12
butternut save 17.50
pico, save 22
Stratton save 19
Loaf save 17
the river save 14.50
wawa wave 1350
Waterville 13.00
Iceface save 18.50
Windham save 16.25
Kmart save 23

Don't have one?  Go to the chairman's office and demand it.  Short of that, start interviewing for a job, where the dealbreaker is one of these cards.

There.  Now don't say I didn't give you any deals this year!

Bite that!

http://passportlifestyle.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2011)

30% Pat's peak discounts - http://dollarsavershow.com/Category.aspx?category_id=144


----------



## k123 (Sep 30, 2011)

k123 said:


> http://snowboarding.transworld.net/30-days-of-giveaways-september-2011/
> 
> Don't forget to enter to win the grand prize on Friday.  I think its a four day vacation to Tahoe



Grand Prize is up

"This super grand prize includes 4 nights lodging in one of the 300 properties managed by Lake Tahoe Accommodations with room for up to 10 friends. Also included are 5 free adult lift tickets per day at your choice of Alpine Meadows, Homewood, Sierra-at-Tahoe, or Kirkwood. You can decide to go to one resort all 4 days or a different resort each day."


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 30, 2011)

Another Killington 2 for 1 through Dec 16th link

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Received my application for the VT. Pass in the mail yesterday. Same prices as it has been for the past several years (3 pass $125, 5 pass $200). Available from Vermont Ski Area Association. You need to apply right away or you'll be shut out, they only sell a limited amount of them. Already ordered mine. They are good to use at any VT. ski area any day except for a very limited amount of blackout days.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Received my application for the VT. Pass in the mail yesterday. Same prices as it has been for the past several years (3 pass $125, 5 pass $200). Available from Vermont Ski Area Association. You need to apply right away or you'll be shut out, they only sell a limited amount of them. Already ordered mine. They are good to use at any VT. ski area any day except for a very limited amount of blackout days.




And how do I get this?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> And how do I get this?



I edited my post with info.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I edited my post with info.


Thanx


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone who is thinking of a New Mexico trip might want to consider a NMX card...

http://www.nmxsports.org/

Not sure of the exact deals.  They usually show a pic of the back of the card which gives the specifics.  In the past you would get 1 free ticket to most of the places.  Sandia and Santa Fe were always discounts, no freebie, not sure about this year.  Most of the freebies had blackouts or specific months you could use them.  Some years the blackouts get better, some years worse.  Last year it got a lot better.  Anyway, they go on sale on Monday Oct 3 and usually sell out somewhat quickly.


----------



## bheemsoth (Oct 2, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Received my application for the VT. Pass in the mail yesterday. Same prices as it has been for the past several years (3 pass $125, 5 pass $200). Available from Vermont Ski Area Association. You need to apply right away or you'll be shut out, they only sell a limited amount of them. Already ordered mine. They are good to use at any VT. ski area any day except for a very limited amount of blackout days.
> 
> You can call 802-223-2439 or e-mail passes@skivermont.com to find out how to get one if you didn't receive an application in the mail.



If someone has received the application via mail, would it be possible to scan and post it?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> If someone has received the application via mail, would it be possible to scan and post it?


Just email SkiVT at the address provided above. If they wanted the form posted on the internet, they would have it up on their own site...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> If someone has received the application via mail, would it be possible to scan and post it?



Lol, too late the form was sent out a few minutes after I received it. Besides you think I'd want you to shut me out? I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem with shutting me out being so self centered.  I'm a nice guy but not that nice, I really didn't need to say a thing. I gave out the info now it's time for you to do a little leg work. Responses like yours make trying to help all so not worth while. A thank you would go so much further. Have a great life, never again.


----------



## bheemsoth (Oct 2, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Lol, too late the form was sent out a few minutes after I received it. Besides you think I'd want you to shut me out? I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem with shutting me out being so self centered.  I'm a nice guy but not that nice, I really didn't need to say a thing. I gave out the info now it's time for you to do a little leg work. Responses like yours make trying to help all so not worth while. A thank you would go so much further. Have a great life, never again.



No worries. In past years skivt has posted the form on their website, so I figured it was no big deal to ask. I sent an email to the address you provided before posting as well. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2011)

bheemsoth said:


> No worries. In past years skivt has posted the form on their website, so I figured it was no big deal to ask. I sent an email to the address you provided before posting as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk



Yeah thank you too....


----------



## patricsaint (Oct 3, 2011)

jaytrem said:


> The 2011-2012 Descente Passport list...
> 
> http://www.alpineaccessories.com/Descente-Free-Lift-Tickets/products/267/
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw this the other day and started an new thread on it at that other site. Little disappointed in the Colorado drops and of course losing Powder kills me the most. :evil:
But I'll still go there cause it just rocks. Plus now with Alta and a twofer for Solitude added
Utah is still always the place to be.


----------



## patricsaint (Oct 3, 2011)

jaytrem said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't.  I think they just "go" with the jackets.  However last year when one Alpinezone member (not me) bought the pants thinking they came with the passport, Descente was nice enough to send him one when he called and asked about it.



That was me! :lol:
I bought the Descente pants thru the skis dot com website where they'd made a mistake. But did the right thing when called upon it. Of course the mistake was fixed the next day.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 6, 2011)

*Whaleback Volunteer Days*

http://www.whaleback.com/General/Volunteer-Days.html


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2011)

Vermont Travel Club Card


----------



## gotr0 (Oct 7, 2011)

*$35 for Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up or Ski Tune-Up with Binding Inspection*

Deal from Groupon: Tune-up at Country Ski and Sport for $35.  See link for details


----------



## skiahman (Oct 7, 2011)

^this isn't a deal at all. As a matter of fact those are Country Ski and Sports every day prices. I've used their Quincy and Hanson stores for tune ups in the past. The past as in sometimes you get a good tune and sometimes you don't. Twice their tune ups have left me a wee bit upset after that first run down. I"d rahter ski in rain then on a fresh tune that was done incorrectly.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2011)

join Catamount Trail Assn for $35
Lots of ski and store discounts
bromley burke, jpr, mrg, midburry

http://www.catamounttrail.org/involved/membership/membership-benefits/


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2011)

*groupon 10/13/11 Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up Fitchburg, MA*

Andy's Sport Shop – Fitchburg
Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up or Ski, Snowboard, and Scuba Gear


$12


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2011)

Smugglers' Notch Resort
$60 jumponit toward any On Mountain Products for $30 

http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?managemode=PRODUCT&contestid=17178&GroupMode=293976


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Vermont Travel Club Card



Has anyone bought into this? Seems like a pretty good deal...but I'm always skeptical of such things.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Talisman said:


> The "preliminary" Ct Ski Council Awareness Days for 2011/2012 is out if that is what you are refering to.  It is almost exactly the same as as last year's days.
> 
> Stowe days are 12/2/11 to 12/4/11 and 3/14/12 to 3/17/12



Ok I got the dates for Stowe in Jan. in addition to the dates already posted for Dec. & March by Talisman (thanks again). These dates are good for any ski club member not just CT. Ski Council members. My club is a member of the Met. & NJ Ski Councils not CT. Anyway the dates are Jan. 11-13. The March date posted above is through the 18th.

In addition Sugarbush is offering discounts to ski club members Jan. 6-10. I guess a weekend falls in there somewhere because the rates are $42 during the week & $45 on weekends. Forgot to ask about the Stowe rate but last year it was something like $41 for a one day ticket, $64 for a two day & even cheaper on a daily basis if you bought 3 or more days.

Mount Snow is offering something also but I neglected to get details because I wasn't really interested. Maybe someone else could chime in.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 17, 2011)

Save on Boston Globe Ski and Snowboard Expo

http://deals.boston.com/deal/3381/t...wboard-expo-at-the-seaport-world-trade-center


----------



## arik (Oct 18, 2011)

*yes*



Huck_It_Baby said:


> Has anyone bought into this? Seems like a pretty good deal...but I'm always skeptical of such things.



I did it last year, it worked at Mount Snow as advertised, nice discount, I didn't try using it anywhere else though having to buy a voucher first to use at sugarbush seems like more hassle than I am down for


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Save on Boston Globe Ski and Snowboard Expo
> 
> http://deals.boston.com/deal/3381/t...wboard-expo-at-the-seaport-world-trade-center



going lower... 2 for 12 - 4 for 23
http://livingsocial.com/deals/145623-two-tickets-to-ski-and-snowboard-expo


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Save on Boston Globe Ski and Snowboard Expo
> 
> http://deals.boston.com/deal/3381/t...wboard-expo-at-the-seaport-world-trade-center




$7 boston ski and sport show.  short fuse - 4 days left.

http://deals.boston.com/boston


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2011)

*Alpine & Freestyle World Cup*

Alpine & Freestyle World Cup Starts October 29. $10 Off With Code 
"earlywinter"

 $49.99

I'm in.  

Don't enter the " marks  :dunce:


----------



## sal1355 (Oct 20, 2011)

What channels or provider? 




billski said:


> Alpine & Freestyle World Cup Starts October 29. $10 Off With Code
> "earlywinter"
> 
> $49.99
> ...


----------



## skivideoguy (Oct 20, 2011)

Stoketoberfest - Bethlehem PA Friday and Saturday,

Ice House 56 River Street Bethlehem PA 18018
Doors at 5pm films at 7/9 on Friday
Doors at Noon films 2/4 doors at 5 films at 7/9 on Saturday

We are screening 6 films in 3 double features. Each double feature costs $16 and you get an Elk Mountain voucher, Mountain Magazine, there are stickers and posters there, you can get pics with LaNina and the Valkyries and maybe win some stuff. http://www.moviesgamesnmore.org/2011/10/skiing-on-the-cheap/

It's a no brainer if you are within reach.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2011)

sal1355 said:


> What channels or provider?



http://www.universalsports.com

live and replays all winter long.  No damn commentators.  Just lots of on-slope (literally) microphones and cameras.  As close to being in the race as I'll ever get!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2011)

Saddleback 1/2 off starts on 10/26:
http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/


----------



## frapcap (Oct 24, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Saddleback 1/2 off starts on 10/26:
> http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/



Score! Buying 2+ Thursday


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2011)

Last year ski card was being sold at a 15$ discount only at the show.  There are usually lots of good things "on sale" at the show.
Attitash is rumbling it will do something.   Keep you nose peeled


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2011)

billski said:


> Last year ski card was being sold at a 15$ discount only at the show.  There are usually lots of good things "on sale" at the show.
> Attitash is rumbling it will do something.   Keep you nose peeled



Which ski card?


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Which ski card?



http://theskicard.com/


Did anyone tell you how smelly you are?  :blink:


----------



## frapcap (Oct 26, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Score! Buying 2+ Thursday



Well, that sucked. I was hitting refresh as soon as the timer hit zero. I selected to buy 2 tickets and then clicked process and was promptly told they were sold out. Went back to the page and watched the number plummet with each refresh and a message that says, "all certificates are processing please check back later."


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 26, 2011)

*Boston - Attack of La Nina, Matchstick*



frapcap said:


> Well, that sucked. I was hitting refresh as soon as the timer hit zero. I selected to buy 2 tickets and then clicked process and was promptly told they were sold out. Went back to the page and watched the number plummet with each refresh and a message that says, "all certificates are processing please check back later."



This may cheer you up if you live near Boston... 15$ saddleback ticket  
(w/ ski movie of course)

http://www.skimovie.com/index.php/individual-tour-dates/boston-ma/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

billski said:


> http://theskicard.com/
> 
> 
> Did anyone tell you how smelly you are?  :blink:



No but someone did give me a bumper sticker that said Smellytele. So maybe they did tell me how smelly I am.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

lost valley 1/2 off 
http://hpoo.halfpriceonlineoutlet.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=3842058


----------



## frapcap (Oct 26, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> This may cheer you up if you live near Boston... 15$ saddleback ticket
> (w/ ski movie of course)
> 
> http://www.skimovie.com/index.php/individual-tour-dates/boston-ma/



Thats even better. Now I'll be going to that tomorrow and collecting my free ticket! 
Thanks a ton! :beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like ride and ski card has updated their site with all the discounts

The Wknd Tour of 2 for 1 skiing on Saturdays (and select Sundays) is also up.
I'm going to try to hit Mt Abram, Sugarbush, and Burke on those days.

http://www.rideandskine.com/Home.html


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like ride and ski card has updated their site with all the discounts
> 
> The Wknd Tour of 2 for 1 skiing on Saturdays (and select Sundays) is also up.
> I'm going to try to hit Mt Abram, Sugarbush, and Burke on those days.
> ...



Ordered one the other day. Not sure what, if any, free ticket I'll get. May see if they have any at the ski show as well and if they have any free tickets there if so may get one for the wife.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2011)

*Kmart, Pico and ACE all in one mag*

Hey, the first issue of the season for Snoweast Magazine is out.
Here is an e-copy.  It will be out for print in a couple weeks.

http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/Issues/currentissue.html

Patience, it loads slowly.

Look closely to find the Pico and K-mart 2fers.

Got page 49 and see a picutre of our infamous ski club.  Where's Billski???


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey, the first issue of the season for Snoweast Magazine is out.
> Here is an e-copy.  It will be out for print in a couple weeks.
> 
> http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/Issues/currentissue.html
> ...



That's what she said. :lol:

Where is my Cannon discount?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> That's what she said. :lol:
> 
> Where is my Cannon discount?



2 fer midweek for Pico


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> 2 fer midweek for Pico



I ski at the Institution and occasionally at Pico.

Pico has one of the best bars in the East as well as 80% more vertical than the majority of eastern ski areas.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2011)

*Helly Hanson Merch*

three day fuse

http://www.buywithme.com/desmoines/deals/11648-helly-hansen

 $25 gets you $50 worth of online merchandise.
you can buy two of these for... well, you do the math.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 26, 2011)

billski said:


> What a deal.  The Sugarbush ticket along (no blackouts) is a deal alone.
> Besides, I want to enter the contest to win a shotgun.  Should keep the line cutters at bay



Hey Bill, did you end up getting that back pack?  I did, and the Sugarbush ticket is for summer stuff only.  Was just wondering if there are different versions of the book.  Sucks for me.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like ride and ski card has updated their site with all the discounts
> 
> The Wknd Tour of 2 for 1 skiing on Saturdays (and select Sundays) is also up.
> I'm going to try to hit Mt Abram, Sugarbush, and Burke on those days.
> ...



Hot tip:  I was talking with Jeff D. back in September and he said not nearly enough people show up for the weekend tour happenings.  He said it's no BS that they give away $2,000 of swag per event
http://www.rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html
He'll be at the Beantown show as usual.  Helluva a labor of love he does.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 27, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Thats even better. Now I'll be going to that tomorrow and collecting my free ticket!
> Thanks a ton! :beer:



Glad you got one --  I'll be watching the free movie and getting my 15$ ticket!


----------



## fahz (Oct 27, 2011)

Try as I might I couldn't get the Pico link to work - Anyone have any luck?



billski said:


> Hey, the first issue of the season for Snoweast Magazine is out.
> Here is an e-copy.  It will be out for print in a couple weeks.
> 
> http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/Issues/currentissue.html
> ...


----------



## Talisman (Oct 27, 2011)

fahz said:


> Try as I might I couldn't get the Pico link to work - Anyone have any luck?



No luck for me either....


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2011)

Talisman said:


> No luck for me either....



I am thinking that it may not be active yet. ???


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is bar none, my favorite, and IMO most useful thread on this entire forum.
> 
> Well done by all.  Keep up the good work over the next few months _(((((internet high fives for all)))))_



You owe everyone a beer.  The price is right, eh?


----------



## WJenness (Oct 28, 2011)

Killington Early-Season 2 for 1:

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-snoweastmag

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 28, 2011)

http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?contestid=34249&productid=3459552
Sugarbush
All Mountain Lift Ticket $41 CAD 
Not sure of the exchange rate


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Sugarbush
> All Mountain Lift Ticket $41 CAD
> *Not sure of the exchange rate*



$41 CAD = $41.26 USD

Sad but true.  A few more years and I'll be wallpapering with USD.  lol


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> $41 CAD = $41.26 USD
> 
> Sad but true.  A few more years and I'll be wallpapering with USD.  lol


CAD was worth more than USD in the not too distant past.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> CAD was worth more than USD in the not too distant past.



It still is (see above).


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> It still is (see above).


Oops, I read the prices backwards.


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> It still is (see above).




Is a Quarter buck gonna make any difference in the purchase of a ticket?  Might as well call them even.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Is a Quarter buck gonna make any difference in the purchase of a ticket?  Might as well call them even.



'Call them even?'

I think I just found a way to elimate the US Debt, thanks to the bank of billski :lol:



-w


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> 'Call them even?'
> 
> I think I just found a way to elimate the US Debt, thanks to the bank of billski :lol:
> 
> ...



Make sure I get the finders fee :-o


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

*ski haus tickets (hashua nh)*

http://www.proctorjones.com/lift-ticket/Search

Bretton woods
cannon
cranmore 
pats peak
WV

save about 10 bucks each.  Fine if you're in a hurry and don't decide until last minute.
I suspect Liftopia will have better deals.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 30, 2011)

billski said:


> Is a Quarter buck gonna make any difference in the purchase of a ticket?  Might as well call them even.



Hey, 25 cents is 25 cents.   

I thought this was the _"Skiing on the Cheap"_ thread?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hey, 25 cents is 25 cents.
> 
> I thought this was the _"Skiing on the Cheap"_ thread?



Isn't irony fun?


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hey, 25 cents is 25 cents.
> 
> I thought this was the _"Skiing on the Cheap"_ thread?



Hee! Hee!  Sometimes your time is worth more than 25 cents.  I draw the line at food.  I would much rather waste my money on $12 burgers when I'm there, because I'm lazy and tired.

Great comment though!
What can you buy for 25 cents these days?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2011)

Pico deals if you hadn't see them:


SAVE BIG WITH P39 TICKETS & EXPRESS CARD.

P39 TICKETS
For only $39, experience big mountain terrain with small mountain charm. Score the very best deal of the season on a one-day adult lift ticket with no blackout dates. P39 tickets are available online only for a limited time.



PICO EXPRESS CARD
For skiers and riders using the mountain four or more days this season, Pico Express Card is perfect for you. For only $39, you’ll enjoy direct-to-lift access and skiing and riding for as little as $29 a day midweek and $39 a day on weekends and peak periods* this winter.



PURCHASE P39 TICKETS OR AN EXPRESS CARD ONLINE TODAY



*Peak period: December 26, 2011 - January 1, 2012; January 14 - 15; February 18 - 26, 2012. Some restrictions apply.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2011)

Rent a mountain for a day:
http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...ermediate-and-Expert-Terrain-Only.htm#01-2012


----------



## WJenness (Nov 2, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Rent a mountain for a day:
> http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...ermediate-and-Expert-Terrain-Only.htm#01-2012



That's pretty awesome.

Too bad we can't know when the powder days will be in advance...

I'd pay $100 to have a powder day with myself and 27 others...

-w


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 2, 2011)

WJenness said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> Too bad we can't know when the powder days will be in advance...
> 
> ...



Hear hear!  :beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Rent a mountain for a day:



You can rent Plattekill too.  If you got a decent number of people together, you could easily pool money and it would be "cheap".


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> You can rent Plattekill too.  If you got a decent number of people together, you could easily pool money and it would be "cheap".


That would be an interesting idea for a summit!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2011)

Black Mtn.
http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=3033


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Black Mtn.
> http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=3033[/QUOTE
> 
> Cripes, Black is cheap enough already!  They do need to generate more traffic though.  I've been there midweek and there have only been about 5 peeps on the mountain.  And now at my age, for $20 on Thursday, I can get coffee, a mug and all day ticket.:blink:


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2011)

$10 for a $25 voucher to REI

https://www.google.com/offers/home?...Jg#!details/fb29348b9f2c0df0/62VTX6GTJJWSZXSQ


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 3, 2011)

*Smuggs 39$, Pico 39$*

Already mentioned -- but links...

Smuggs 39$


Nick said:


> http://www.eversave.com/worcester/s...7943C632B42F3BA2ABEAC97F1454A3&sourceid=99047





gmcunni said:


> P39 TICKETS
> For only $39, experience big mountain terrain with small mountain charm. Score the very best deal of the season on a one-day adult lift ticket with no blackout dates. P39 tickets are available online only for a limited time.



http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/p-39


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> That would be an interesting idea for a summit!



It only costs $3000 to rent the mountain for a day (Monday - Thursday).  

Even if you only had 50 people at $60 each, WTH wouldn't pay $60 to have an entire mountain to themselves?  It would be a phenomenal Ski Club outing.  Like Cartmanworld on South Park.


----------



## fahz (Nov 3, 2011)

*Boston Ski Club Event*

Looks like Boston is getting geared up to ski....

Boston Ski Club Event @ Club Royale for the BLIZZARD our huge annual event filled with winter enthusiasts, ski exhibitors, lift ticket giveaways, tons of swag and the Boston PREMIERE of The Ski Channel's new film, WINTER. Join us with our host, 2 time X Games gold medalist, Olympic hopeful and Winter cast member - Jen Hudak!

Meet professional halfpipe hottie, Jen Hudak at the BLIZZARD on Nov 9th!  For an event update go to: OnTheSnow

    * VIP Après ski appetizers and snow bars
    * Lift ticket giveaways from Wachusett, Sugarbush and Mount Snow
    * Goodie bags with lift tickets and tons of swag for the first 500 guests!
    * Thousands of dollars in ski gear, trips and prizes raffled off throughout the night
    * Dancing, Shotskis, finger foods and drink specials
    * Show up on time and get an autograph from Jen Hudak!
    * The Boston premiere of The Ski Channel's new film, Winter!  

Date: Wednesday, November 9th
Time: 5:30-10:30
Individual Price:  $15
BSSC Member Price:  $10
At Door Sales:  $20 for all if space allows  

more info


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 4, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Black Mtn.
> http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=3033



Down to $27


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 4, 2011)

Boston Globe has a bunch of deals scheduled beginning Nov 6th.  Half off lift tickets, etc.

http://boston.com/advertisers/slopeside/slopeside.html


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 4, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Boston Globe has a bunch of deals scheduled beginning Nov 6th.  Half off lift tickets, etc.
> 
> http://boston.com/advertisers/slopeside/slopeside.html



Where is the info stating 1/2 off tickets?


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 4, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Where is the info stating 1/2 off tickets?



There is an ad in the back of today's Sports section saying "check in all week for great deals" and Stratton and Sugarbush are listed with half off lift tickets


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 4, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> There is an ad in the back of today's Sports section saying "check in all week for great deals" and Stratton and Sugarbush are listed with half off lift tickets



Great need some fer Stratton. Thanks


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 4, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Boston Globe has a bunch of deals scheduled beginning Nov 6th.  Half off lift tickets, etc.
> 
> http://boston.com/advertisers/slopeside/slopeside.html





Hmm ... the ad and details aren't showing up at noon EST today (4 November).  All I see is a way to subscribe to the Slopeside e-newsletter or enter a contest to win a trip to Owl's Head.

And ideas?

Thanks,
Woody


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 4, 2011)

bousquet19 said:


> Hmm ... the ad and details aren't showing up at noon EST today (4 November).  All I see is a way to subscribe to the Slopeside e-newsletter or enter a contest to win a trip to Owl's Head.
> 
> And ideas?
> 
> ...



Starting on the 6th on Boston.com's deal page there will be a section for slopeside deals.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2011)

PHew! It's smelly in here!

$169

Mt Sunapee, room for two, non blackout period.  Discounts on lift tkts.

A One-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Den Suite
50% Discount at the Resort's Spa, Restaurants, and General Store
Discounted Mount Sunapee Ski Package

http://livingsocial.com/escapes/143433-mount-sunapee-resort?msdc_id=176


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2011)

the Children's Museum of New Hampshire
6 Washington Street, Dover NH 03820
603-742-2002

kidmuseumnh Children's Museum NH 
Just added to our silent auction: 2 lift tix for @AttitashResort, in addition to @CranmoreMtn and @LoonMtn. Bid at PizzaFest tomorrow nite!
1 hour ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2011)

73% off Unlimited Ski Season Prep
Elite Fitness Center
1349 Main St - Reading
http://yipit.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2011)

Unlimited "Full Tunes" on One Set of Skis or Snowboard for $80
The Alpine Shop
1184 Williston Road
South Burlington, VT 05403
802-862-6044
www.alpineshopvt.com/
http://deals.sevendaysvt.com/engine/Splash.aspx?contestid=34250


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

*http://deals.boston.com/*

Half off lift tickets, rentals, and beginner ski packages at Whaleback Mountain in New Hampshire

$300 for a three-night stay at The Inn of the Six Mountains in Killington, VT (worth $550)

Après-ski eats: $15 for $30 worth of dinner at Charity’s 1887 Saloon and Restaurant in Killington

Half off ski and snowboard tune-ups at Country Ski & Sport in Quincy, Hanson, and Westwood

Up to 60% off fall and winter skiers’ getaways at Stowehof Inn & Resort in Stowe, VT\

$67 for six weeks of unlimited ski season prep with personal training from Elite Fitness Center in Reading (worth $249)

Most Deals Expire on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

*Stow3 3-days tix , non blackout period $206 peak,*

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/46/VT/Stowe-3-Day-Screamin-Deal-Ticket.htm#11-2011


This ticket is good for 3 consecutive days of skiing or riding at Stowe in Vermont.  Mostly week days.  Purchase in advance.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 6, 2011)

PriceChopper 3 mountain deals

https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

SKI-3PO said:


> PriceChopper 3 mountain deals


  None of the perfect family skiers at the top of the hill  are wearing  helmets.  I see that a lot.  For shame!

As always a good deal.  Hey RivercOil, don't overbuy this year!


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Starting on the 6th on Boston.com's deal page there will be a section for slopeside deals.



Thanks, Smellytele !


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 6, 2011)

*NH Weekday Deals in March ?*

Has anybody spotted weekday deals for any of these NH areas:  Wildcat, Attitash, Loon or Cannon?  

My friends and I will be going up in March, renting a place, and skiing Monday-Friday.

Thanks,
Woody


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 6, 2011)

This map/brochure has had good coupons the past few years.  You can pay the few bucks to buy some or find it for free where other travel brochures are offered.

http://www.ettractions.com/ettracti...details/2012 Winter Go Play Northeast Map/75/


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2011)

SKI-3PO said:


> This map/brochure has had good coupons the past few years.  You can pay the few bucks to buy some or find it for free where other travel brochures are offered.
> 
> http://www.ettractions.com/ettracti...details/2012 Winter Go Play Northeast Map/75/



They had them at Sports Authority in Amherst NH across from Lowe's. Not much in them this year - 2 fer 1at smuggs. 10 bucks off Jay.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2011)

bousquet19 said:


> Has anybody spotted weekday deals for any of these NH areas:  Wildcat, Attitash, Loon or Cannon?
> 
> My friends and I will be going up in March, renting a place, and skiing Monday-Friday.
> 
> ...



Check liftopia for Wildcat and Attitrash. Cannon have 2 fer1's on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2011)

billski said:


> As always a good deal.  Hey RivercOil, don't overbuy this year!


I keep resisting buying more prepaid discounts. I think I have somewhere around 25 right now. I can definitely use those up plus hit some other areas via normal discounts. I don't think I'll eat any tickets this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2011)

billski said:


> None of the perfect family skiers at the top of the hill  are wearing  helmets.  I see that a lot.  For shame!



Looking at the clues in that photo, I think it's a fairly old picture.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Check liftopia for Wildcat and Attitrash. Cannon have 2 fer1's on Tuesdays and Thursdays.



Loon deals are tough to come by, even weekday.  For just a day or two I don't think their frequence skier card makes sense.

Wildcat, 40$ fridays.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Loon deals are tough to come by, even weekday.



Not well organized.  Just getting started.  Consider Black unless you must have super steeps and long.  Great for saving bucks to spend at dinner!

daily 
Wildcat - Tuesdays 50++ $20 off.  Thursdays Ladies Day


Icard/program discounts:
For Loon, company affinity cards such as Passport Lifestyle and Recreation Connection can save you $17.  Of course, you have to be a member.  

Loon is also offered at the early season bulk ticket buy from a club or prebuy six tickets at $67 each for Loon..


CHAD  Ride & ski New England
17th – Wildcat – $49.00 lift ticket*
18th – Attitash – $49.00 lift ticket*
*St. Pats weekend: Purchase a $99.00 pass for both mountains good Friday, Saturday & Sunday!

$10 off 7 days a week. - Wildcat

All three - various offsite ski retailers = approx 10 off


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ski NH*

KI NH's LEARN TO SKI & SNOWBOARD FREE WEEK - January 7-13, 2012 !!!
First-time skiers & snowboarders receive a free learn to ski or snowboard lesson, free equipment rentals & a free beginner terrain lift ticket. Participants must register with Ski NH to download a Learn to Ski & Ride Free coupon, then make a reservation with one of our participating resorts.  Registration begins in mid-December and is first-come, first-served.

PARTICIPATING DOWNHILL SKI AREAS
Loon Mountain (age 7+)
Bretton Woods (age 13+)
Waterville Valley (age 7+)
Attitash Mountain Resort (age 13+)
Cannon Mountain (age 13+)
Ragged Mountain (age 13+)
Wildcat Mountain (age 13+)
King Pine Ski Area (age 8+)
Black Mountain (age 6+, Monday-Friday only)
Pats Peak (age 6+, Monday-Thursday only)
Granite Gorge (age 5+, Sunday only)                                    


First-time cross country skiers receive a free learn to ski lesson, free equipment rentals & a free trail pass. Participants must register wtih Ski NH to download a Learn to Ski & Ride Free coupon, then make a reservation with one of our participating areas.  Registration begins in mid-December, and is first-come, first-served.

PARTICIPATING CROSS COUNTRY SKI AREAS
Jackson XC (age 13+)
Great Glen Trails (age 6+)
Purity Spring Resort XC (age 13+)
Waterville Valley XC (age 6+)
Bretton Woods XC (age 6+)
Granite Gorge XC (age 5+, Sunday only)


January Learn to Ski & Snowboard Month celebrations 
continue all month long!
We'll post additional offers as we receive them from the ski areas.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

SKI NH weekly text alerts for short fuse deals.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

Cranmore	1/6/2012	Cranmore	$9 	Ticket rollback
Cranmore	1/21/2012	Cranmore	Free	Biodiesel day


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2011)

http://deals.boston.com/boston
$30 for a full-day lift ticket at Saddleback Mountain 
235 for a two-night winter vacation package at The Lodge at Mount Snow 
$50 for $100 toward ski and snowboard clothing, accessories, and gear in-store or online at Lahout's


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Loon deals are tough to come by, even weekday.  For just a day or two I don't think their frequence skier card makes sense.
> 
> .



That's the plan Breakeven is at least two visits.  They want you to commit to coming back.  I see it everywhere.  Clever.  Qud-pro-quo.


----------



## reefer (Nov 7, 2011)

*Mt Snow $39.00*

Bluebird Express Opening Day Events:
Blue Tuesdays, Wear blue and get your lift ticket for $39.00.
11/29, 12/6, 12/13, 12/20


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2011)

billski said:


> $300 for a three-night stay at The Inn of the Six Mountains in Killington, VT (worth $550).


 

Is there alink to this deal?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Is there alink to this deal?



http://deals.boston.com/boston


----------



## WJenness (Nov 7, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> http://deals.boston.com/boston
> $30 for a full-day lift ticket at Saddleback Mountain
> 235 for a two-night winter vacation package at The Lodge at Mount Snow
> $50 for $100 toward ski and snowboard clothing, accessories, and gear in-store or online at Lahout's



Thanks for the heads up!

Just picked up two of the Saddleback tickets.

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 7, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> http://deals.boston.com/boston



Thanks for posting that! Just bought some Saddleback tix.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> Thanks for posting that! Just bought some Saddleback tix.



This is going to be a beautiful thing for this group if it pans out.  Us dedicated souls constantly trolling for short-fuse deals and posting them immediately.  I like the way it's going.  Shhh!  But then again they might like it, to drive customers in.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> Thanks for posting that! Just bought some Saddleback tix.



I wish I was gettin up there this year. It will have to wait another year.


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 7, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Is there alink to this deal?



I saw the $300 for the Inn of the 6 Mountain 2 night stay deal and it seems like its just lodging. But I think its normally quite an expensive hotel. Not sure though.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2011)

*Bolton @ Boston Ski show 2011*

Two special packages - a "Ski for Free Package" from $89/night per room and a "Happy Holidays Lodging Special" for $55/night - plus a $39 lift ticket deal are available this winter to skiers and riders who grab a lift ticket voucher while attending the expo.


----------



## volvovod (Nov 8, 2011)

billski said:


> Two special packages - a "Ski for Free Package" from $89/night per room and a "Happy Holidays Lodging Special" for $55/night - plus a $39 lift ticket deal are available this winter to skiers and riders who grab a lift ticket voucher while attending the expo.



Which mountain?  Also, is that $89 per room or per person?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2011)

volvovod said:


> Which mountain?  Also, is that $89 per room or per person?



In his post Title - Bolton


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 8, 2011)

billski said:


> Two special packages - a "Ski for Free Package" from $89/night per room and a "Happy Holidays Lodging Special" for $55/night - plus a $39 lift ticket deal are available this winter to skiers and riders who grab a lift ticket voucher while attending the expo.



Checked out the Happy Holidays lodging special....my wife and I are actually looking for a quick getaway right before x-mas and this may fit the bill nicely...$55 per person/night includes breakfast and lift ticket.
We both have Friday 12/23 off work and need to be back the night of the 24th so am thinking head up the night of the 22nd, ski Friday and half day morning on Saturday before driving home.

Anyone have any experience with the BV Inn? Seems pretty outdated but I'm sure it would be fine.

Also, if anyone comes across any other deals for this time frame (lift and lodging) post em up! I'm hoping just before x-mas time the mtns will be tossing some deals out there for pre-holiday stays.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2011)

*A bunch of random stuff*

Wawa
2011 - 2012 AAA Member Discounts at Wachusett Mountain
PLEASE NOTE:  All offers MUST be purchased in advance online prior to visiting Wachusett Mountain by clicking the "Learn More/Buy Online" link below.

LIFT TICKETS
AAA Members save $10 off Early Winter & Late Spring lift tickets.*
Early Winter dates - open till 12/12/11
Late Spring dates - 3/12/12 till close
AAA Members save $5 off Mid-Winter lift tickets.*
Mid Winter dates - 12/24/11 - 3/11/12

LEARN to TURN packages
AAA members save $10 off BEGINNERS Learn to Turn Packages.
PARKING
AAA members save $5 off VIP Parking.
PLEASE NOTE:  All offers MUST be purchased in advance online prior to visiting Wachusett Mountain.  


****
BERKSHIRE EAST
AAA Had a Berkshire East offer last year.  Wait and see.

****
Shawnee
Carload Days!
Pack your car full of friends, get to the mountain before 11am and everyone in the car gets a lift ticket for just $84/vehicle! No busses or large passenger vans. Passenger cars, Minivans, SUVs, Pick up trucks and large SUV's (Hummers, Escalades, etc) are allowed. Everyone in the car must be riding legally (no one in the bed of a pick up, trunk, etc.)
•	Special $99 Carload Dayz price on February 27, 2011
•	NO Carload Dayz discounts on December 26, 2011, January 16, 2012 and February 20, 2012


TwoFer Tuesday!
A Great Day for Couples!
Full day (9:30am-8pm) - $59/couple
•	Holiday Rate of $70/couple applies 12/20/11and 2.28.12
•	NO Two Fer Tuesday specials 12/27/11 or 2/21/12
Add rentals for just $22 per person 

Thursdays
Men's Day!
Men ski and get a lunch voucher (valid for $7 in Blizzard's Pub) for just $43! Hours - 9:30am-8pm
•	Lift Ticket only - $36
•	Rental Equipment - $25
Excludes Holiday Thursdays - 12.29.11 & 2.23.12
Fridays
Ladies' Day!
Lift ticket and lunch voucher (valid for $7 in Blizzard's Pub) $43
•	Lift Ticket only - $36
•	Rental Equipment - $25
Excludes Holiday Fridays: 12.30.11, 2.24.12

Saturdays
Family Deal!
Get four family members together (one must be a junior) and EVERYONE skis all day for just $184! Valid every weekend!

AAA and CAA (Canadian Automobile Association) Members* – Show your AAA Card at the ticket window and get discounts off tickets! $6 off adult full-day, mid-day and ALL night tickets (except Monday Night Madness tickets).
•	PLEASE NOTE - AAA and CAA Discounts have blackout dates - 1.14-16.12 & 2.18-20/12

****
SUGARLOAF
1/26/11 - 11/27/11
Now in its 27th year, Tin Mountain Round Up has collected over 50k food items to help local families in need during the busy Holiday season. Help us continue the tradition! Bring 3 or more cans of food to the Sugarloaf Base Lodge and your lift ticket is just $30.
SUNDAY RIVER SATURDAY, 11/19/11 - SUNDAY, 11/20/11
TIN CUP ROUNDUP
Help a local food bank prepare for the holidays and the long winter ahead while enjoying a great day of discounted skiing and riding.  Bring in 3 cans of food and receive a discount on skiing and riding for the day. Ticket pricing TBD.

Sugarloaf Demo Days
12/10/11 - 12/11/11
Sunday river demo days
SATURDAY, 11/26/11 - SUNDAY, 11/27/11
Sunday River
12th Annual Santa Sunday
SUNDAY, 12/4/11

Celebrate the arrival of winter and the upcoming holiday season while raising money for a good cause with our 12th Annual Santa Sunday. Dress in a full Santa costume and you can ski or ride for free.  Pre-registration is required. Registration will open on Monday, November 28 at noon.


****

Sunday River
Go50 Week
MONDAY, 1/23/12 - FRIDAY, 1/27/12
Celebrate being over 50 and active! Activities this entire week are dedicated to those over the age of 50 and include free Snowflake Factory tours, a wine dinner, live entertainment, and great vacation packages for skiers and riders ages 50 and over. Be sure to check out our ski and stay deals from just $75 this week.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

*Hunta - short fuse - Nov 15th*

THE 2011-12 BIG LIFT CARDS
DEADLINE APPROACHING! This is a LIMITED TIME OFFER. After Nov. 15, the Big Lift Card does NOT include a free lift ticket and the Big Lift Card Plus will not be available.

Our popular Big Lift Cards features giant season-long savings! You'll save:

25% off Weekend & Holiday Tickets
50% off Midweek Non-Holiday Tickets
There are two cards to choose from:

Big Lift Card: $49
Big Lift Card Plus: $89
The Big Lift Card
The Big Lift Card provides the above discounts, plus it includes One FREE Unrestricted Lift Ticket, good any day of the season!

This is a LIMITED TIME OFFER. After Nov. 15, the Big Lift Card does NOT include a free lift ticket.

The Big Lift Card Plus
The Big Lift Card Plus provides the same great discounts, PLUS it includes a SECOND FREE Unrestricted Lift Ticket!

Additional savings coupons will also be provided to you, like additional discounted lift tickets, a free ski or snowboard lesson, bring-a-friend offers and more! We'll announce these once they are finalized.

This is a LIMITED TIME OFFER. After Nov. 15, the Big Lift Card Plus will not be available.

Available for purchase on-line.

Restrictions

Discounts are only applied to full season ticket pricing. Card cannot be used in conjunction with any other discount program. Card can only be used once per day. One card per guest. Card expires at the end of the 2011-2012.

2011-2012 holiday periods: Dec 24, 2011-Jan 1, 2012;  Jan 14-16, 2012;  Feb 18-24, 2012


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

*entertainment.com*

Local Dealz
entertainment.com, $30 each book

Boston Book
Blue Hills 2fer

SNH book
Pats peak 2fer


NVT
Sutton 50% off (?)
Smuggs 2fer first timers
Bolton V.  $10 off a full price ticket

Springfield MA
Butternut free 2hr tubing

Albany
Maple ski 2 fer
Willard 2 fer
butternut free 2hr tubing


Sorry, no Maine. There must not be any skiing there 

Bergen NJ, NYC
Campgaw, Tuxedo, Thunder Ridge

PA
Shnawnee 50% off


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Local Dealz
> entertainment.com, $30 each book
> 
> Boston Book
> ...


There is one out there that offers a 2fer1 at Magic but not sure which one. I have the coupon out of the book but not the book


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Local Dealz
> entertainment.com, $30 each book



There is also an entertainment book 2 for 1 coupon for Plattekill (already snagged one on Craigslist for $6).


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

*Learn to Ski*

Resorts/Hills will be offering a learn to ski program for January with good discounts for the never-ever.  Don't forget, skiers can learn boarding, boarders can learn skiing.  Not much detail out yet, but similar to last season.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

BUMP .....THE MAD CARD: ONLY $144!!
3 transferable day tickets good any time during the 2011-12 ski season
$5 off any additional regularly priced full day lift ticket purchased throughout the season (Limit: 1 per Mad Card/Day)
Buy a MidweekPrivate Adult Clinic and Bring a Friend Free (not available during holiday periods)
Mad Cards are sold until December 15.
Order online or call the office at (802)496-3551

http://madriverglen.com/deals/


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

Attitash at the Boston Ski Show
$125 GIFT CARDS FOR $100, VERTICAL VALUE CARD SPECIAL AND MORE! PLUS DETAILS ON OPENING DAY 2011


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Be sure to stop by the Cranmore booth to get a free lift ticket valid on Jan. 7, 2011, which is Tickets Roll Back Day at Cranmore, when tickets are just $9 but for Expo visitors, it's FREE.



Does it come with a time machine?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Wear your neon and you'll fit it just fine.
> 
> BTW, we gathered a posse of about 15 for the rollback day last year..  Some people split and went to Wildcat, but at days end, we did apres-ski, dinner and crashed at the Ski Wheelers club overnight:beer:  I think we spent more time off slope than on slope, even though we skied opening to closing bell..  :razz:.  Drop me a PM if interested.  It was busy but most people were falling down on the greens, which kept the other stuff clear.



I asked if it came with a time machine because you wrote jan 7, 2011.

Actually all these things seemed to be from last year
Waterville Valley is launching its new Wicked Long Ski Weekends
SKI NH scavenger hunt
Cheap Ski Movie


----------



## steve.fan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Deal on custom skis*

my friend just posted a deal on my facebook page. has anyone ridden shaggys copper country skis?


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

smellytele said:


> i asked if it came with a time machine because you wrote jan 7, 2011.



chit those are 2010 ski show deals.  Thanks.   Sorry folks.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

*Whiteface*

Five select Sundays will feature $35 lift tickets, food & drink specials in the Cloudspin Lounge, fun slope-side games and more!
$35 Adult   |   $30 Teen   |   $25 Junior

Super Sunday Lineup:
December 11	Historic Sunday
January 1	Island Madness
February 5	Super Football Sunday
March 11	Shamrock Sunday
April 1	Retro Sunday


--
$38 Lift Tickets
Present any Coca-Cola product at the Whiteface ticket office and get a lift ticket for $38 on Wednesdays ONLY, non-holiday. 

Offer is valid non-holiday Wednesdays only from Opening Day, 2011 through Closing Day, Spring 2012. Cannot be combined with any other offers, programs, promotions, discounts or frequent skier products. Limit one ticket per can/bottle. 

--
2011-2012 Snow Sampler Four-Pack
$249 || BUY NOW
4 transferable lift tickets valid any day of the 2011-2012 season at either Whiteface or Gore. All vouchers have a firm expiration date of Closing Day, Spring 2012. Must be purchased by December 13, 2011. Must be purchased online or via phone 518-946-2223 a minimum of three days prior to arrival. This product is not available for purchase at Whiteface Ticket Windows. 

--


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

Boston Ski and sport show - Loon will raffle off tickets at the East Coast boarder area.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

*Mountain sports club*

http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/dealsList.cfm?dType=1

$40.

Gets you various 2fers, $10 off etc, across us.   I'm not cross checking it, it's up to you.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

http://deals.boston.com/

Half off early season lift tickets to Stratton Mountain Ski Resort in Vermont

ENDS 
Wednesday 11/16, 11:59PM EST


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

North Conway rotary - telephone auction
Nov. 7-10  Yeah, kinda late.  Get on it!
you have to pickup yourself so make sure you are local/can get local.
www.northconwayrotary.org

Reliable oil - Two lift tickets to Cranmore-not valid 
during holiday weeks or weekends.............. $100.00

Attitash/wildcat - Two Lift Tickets - Valid SundayFriday.  

omni mt. washington Resort - Two Certificates 
for Any Time Alpine Lift Tickets OR Nordic Trail 
Passes


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

During the month of November discounts of up to 50 percent will be offered to residents with valid state drivers licenses at 35 local businesses in Killington, including hotels, lift tickets, and shopping.

November is typically a less active month for tourism, sandwiched between fall foliage and ski season.

WCAX-TV reports (http://bit.ly/tL8LTl) the state Department of Tourism reports the promotion is the only one of its kind during the month of November.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo Show Specials

Make sure you visit the Bolton Valley booth at the Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo happening at the Seaport Word Trade Center November 11-14. The following special deals and packages will only be available at the show. 


Bolton @ show:

2 for 1 Lift Tickets
We'll be handing out unrestricted 2 for 1 lift ticket vouchers at our booth all weekend long. The vouchers are good all season long with no blackout dates. They entitle you to buy one lift ticket and get a second lift ticket for free the same day.

Ski and Stay for $55
For one week in December Bolton Valley is offering ski and stay packages for only $54.50* per person. When you book a hotel room for two and arrive on one of the five days from December 19-23 and depart by December 24th, you pay only $54.50 per person for a night of lodging and a day of skiing. And, we’ll throw in breakfast and access to the Sports Center which includes indoor pool, hot tub and sauna. 

*Rate is per person, per night based on two people in a room. Rate includes lift tickets. Rate applies to slopeside Inn at Bolton Valley only and only for arrivals from December 19-23, 2010 with departure by December 24th. Rates do not include 9% Vermont Rooms Tax or service charge. Offer Valid for a limited time only. Limited inventory, some restrictions apply, based on availability at time of reservation with limited availability per day. Cannot be combined with any other discount and does not apply to groups or existing reservations. All prices in US dollars. Applies only to rooms with two double beds.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 10, 2011)

$44 lift tickets for Sugarbush

http://boston.com/advertisers/slopeside/slopeside.html


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 10, 2011)

*Boston area - ski movies (Sugarbush, Killington, Jay)*

Warren Miller flick (Free Sugarbush ticket)
http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/02114

and 

TGRs flick  (2-1 to Jay, 2-1 to Killington)
http://www.tetongravity.com/one-for-the-road/tour/event.aspx?tid=915


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2011)

billski said:


> http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/dealsList.cfm?dType=1
> 
> $40.
> 
> Gets you various 2fers, $10 off etc, across us.   I'm not cross checking it, it's up to you.



Never heard of this site, but it seems so mathematically advantageous I don't understand why every skier wouldn't join given you get a free lift ticket just for signing up.

And 2 for 1s all year long at Jay Peak and Plattekill, etc.... including weekends?  Sounds pretty amazing.

  Anyone ever use this website before, it's appearance is sloppy, there are numerous typos, and I cant find any information on GOOG. lol.  But if it's legit, I'm 100% signing up.  Also, I think it would steer me to skiing Jay more than I ski Smuggs this season.


----------



## reefer (Nov 10, 2011)

*Free Wachusett Ticket*

If you donate blood at the Base Lodge Monday afternoon 1 - 5:45, November 21st. Don't know if there are any restrictions on that.
http://www.redcrossblood.org/node/1954486


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2011)

wwf-vt said:


> $44 lift tickets for sugarbush
> 
> http://boston.com/advertisers/slopeside/slopeside.html


\
this one is simply incredible.  Load up folks!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2011)

If people go to the Boston ski show today or anytime over the weekend - post any deals you find, please. I will when I head there tomorrow.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2011)

http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/
Saddleback again on 11/15


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/
> Saddleback again on 11/15



Cool. I'm gonna start calling you "SmellyDeals"  .

I've been wondering what the mountain folk think of our consolidations.  While they prefer to target specific markets, we're turning that around into a central repository.  Nick should start charging for entrance to this thread.  I suspect he could make some good loot!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2011)

billski said:


> Cool. I'm gonna start calling you "SmellyDeals"  .
> 
> I've been wondering what the mountain folk think of our consolidations.  While they prefer to target specific markets, we're turning that around into a central repository.  Nick should start charging for entrance to this thread.  I suspect he could make some good loot!


They limit the use of their offers in such a way that I don't think they need to worry. They have to know that this stuff goes viral. They want the skiers or else they wouldn't offer the deals. And the prepay deals are cash in pocket during a time that they make no revenue (except pass sales but those are constant regardless of other deals or not). Also, as with me last year, sometimes folks buy deals and never use them....


----------



## gotr0 (Nov 11, 2011)

*$40 lift ticket to Sunday River*

Livingsocial has a deal for SR. Link

Fine print:
Limit one per person, additional as gifts • Limit one per person per visit • Valid any day through December 24, 2011 • Entire value must be used in a single visit • Other conditions apply • PAID VALUE DOES NOT EXPIRE • PROMOTIONAL VALUE EXPIRES ON December 24, 2011


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 11, 2011)

billski said:


> Cool. I'm gonna start calling you "SmellyDeals"  .
> 
> I've been wondering what the mountain folk think of our consolidations.  While they prefer to target specific markets, we're turning that around into a central repository.  Nick should start charging for entrance to this thread.  I suspect he could make some good loot!



The whole point of putting the so called deals out there is for people to buy them. Most won't even use the so called deals that they buy.   

If he charged for access to the thread, would you pay for it?


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

deals.boston.com is rocking.  Look at all the stuff that came out this week.

47% off THE Ride & Ski Card - season-long discounts from 28 mountains in the northeast!

$50 for $100 toward Club Smugglers' vacation packages at Smugglers’ Notch Resort in Vermont, choose from three options starting at $79 per person per night

Ski and stay in Killington! Ski packages for two at North Star Lodge & Resort

Après-ski eats in Killington: $20 for $40 worth of dinner at Sushi Yoshi

Half off lift tickets at Sugarbush Resort in Vermont

$50 for $100 worth of ski apparel, equipment, and tune-ups at Ski Stop in Canton and Westwood

Half off early season lift tickets to Stratton Mountain Ski Resort in Vermont

$22 for a full-day lift ticket at Owl’s Head mountain in Quebec, Canada (worth $45)

$10 for a ski or snowboard wax and sharpen at New England Action Sports in Warwick, RI

$257 for a two-night ski-in/ski-out New Hampshire retreat at The Mountain Club on Loon (worth $459)

Up to half off lift tickets plus 20% off lodging at Bolton Valley in Vermont

Shop Lahout's online and in-store: $50 for $100 toward ski and snowboard clothing, accessories, and gear

$235 for a two-night winter vacation package at The Lodge at Mount Snow (worth up to $495)

$30 for a full-day lift ticket at Saddleback Mountain in Maine (worth $59)

Half off lift tickets, rentals, and beginner ski packages at Whaleback Mountain in New Hampshire


Après-ski eats: $15 for $30 worth of dinner at Charity’s 1887 Saloon and Restaurant in Killington

Half off ski and snowboard tune-ups at Country Ski & Sport in Quincy, Hanson, and Westwood

Up to 60% off fall and winter skiers’ getaways at Stowehof Inn & Resort in Stowe, VT


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

gotr0 said:


> Livingsocial has a deal for SR. Link
> 
> Fine print:
> Limit one per person, additional as gifts • Limit one per person per visit • Valid any day through December 24, 2011 • Entire value must be used in a single visit • Other conditions apply • PAID VALUE DOES NOT EXPIRE • PROMOTIONAL VALUE EXPIRES ON December 24, 2011



It's also on Yipit.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

Montreal  $25
$50 to Spend on Ski Merchandise

Austrian Ski Shop

5706 Avenue de Monkland - Montreal

Skiing

http://yipit.com/montreal/?address=burlington, vt


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice summary, Billski. The Owl's Head offer is not valid President's Week. It is cheap enough at full rate that I won't mind paying walk up that week when my stateside deals are not valid.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

entertainment book, 20% off
http://tinyurl.com/6tdp995


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Nice summary, Billski. The Owl's Head offer is not valid President's Week. It is cheap enough at full rate that I won't mind paying walk up that week when my stateside deals are not valid.



Good points.  Every deal has its fine print.  Buyer beware - read the fine print before pushing the "buy" button for every single one.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lodge Rates:    
Last Year's temporary oil surcharge has been replaced with a permanent rate increase. 
Member 2 day weekend rate is now Adults $60 Juniors $30.
Guest 2 day weekend rate is now Adults $90; Juniors $45.
Member 3 day weekend rate is Adults $96; Juniors $48
Guest 3 day weekend rate is Adults  $144; Juniors $72
The daily rate is Members $24; Guests $36  with Jr Members $ 12; Jr Guests $18
2 day weekend rate includes Sat., Sun. breakfast & Sat. night dinner.
3 day weekend rate includes Sat. Sun. Mon. breakfast & Sat. Sun. dinner.
Daily rate includes breakfast only.

The lodge is located 20 minutes from Killington/Pico.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2011)

That mountainsportsclub worked out pretty well.

It cost me $29.95, but with that I get a Smuggs lift ticket "free" for joining, so I'm already ahead since a Smuggs tic costs much more than $30.  But the beauty is the membership will allow me to print out Buy One Get One free vouchers to both Plattekill and Jay Peak all year long (ex-holidays).  So net/net, I should end up saving some additional money.

If anyone else wants to do this, the owner did tell me they're likely going to sell out of the "free Smuggs ticket for joining" promotion this weekend so you'd have to hurry (code is Smuggs11), but they still have Shawnee and Plattekill freebies for joining.

www.mountainsportsclub.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2011)

They are taunting me because I am not going up there this year...
Saddleback
http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

*Living Social  Alta*

Alta Peruvian Lodge
Two- ($523) or Three-Night ($730) Stay for Two in an Alpine or Chalet Room, Three Meals a Day for Two, One Day Ski Rentals for Two, and Two $50 Ski Salt Lake Super Pass Vouchers
$523

imit one per person, up to one additional as a gift • Reservations required and subject to availability • Merchant cancellation/re-scheduling policy of 72 hours applies; voucher subject to forfeiture • Not valid on existing reservations • Based upon double occupancy • Black out dates include December 24, 2011 - December 31, 2011 & February 17, 2012 - March 3, 2012 • Additional nights available at a discounted rate • Two (2) $50 Ski Salt Lake Super Pass Lift Ticket Coupons must be redeemed at your Living Social Escapes lodging supplier/property. Each $50 Ski Salt Lake Super Pass Coupon must be used on a 3+ day Ski Salt Lake Super Pass Lift Ticket Purchase. Only one (1) $50 Discount Coupon per 3+ day Ski Salt Lake Super Pass can be used. Discount will be provided at the hotel when purchasing your Super Pass lift tickets. This coupon is only good for the Ski Salt Lake Super Pass - Alta, Brighton, Snowbird, and Solitude Multi-Resort Ski Pass. Coupons are non-transferrable, non-refundable. • Other conditions apply • PAID VALUE DOES NOT EXPIRE • PROMOTIONAL VALUE EXPIRES ON April 14, 2012


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

*Berkshire East*

$5.00 off lift tickets:

AAA (Northeast promotion):  Show your AAA card and get $5.00 off your lift ticket. This deal is also good for all of your immediate family members. Valid  anytime.

MTA (Massachusetts Teacher’s Association):  Educators show your MTA card get $5.00 off lift tickets. This deal is also good for all of your immediate family members. Valid anytime.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

*Liftopia*

Chatting with the Liftopia boys today.

MRG has joined the fray.  I'm surprised, but that's good news for us.

Attitash has jumped in with some pretty aggressive discounting
Waterville and Burke also have aggressive pricing.
All three have loaded dates pretty far out.

The others, well, we'll just have to wait and see.

Cheap on!


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/Boston/Getaway/8150

Seems like a pretty nice value for a wknd getaway. $299 includes 2 full breakfasts for 2, $50 dinner credit per night, 2 glasses of beer or wine per night, etc.

Pair this with some discounted Burke, Cannon or Bretton Woods tickets and you are in business.


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Chatting with the Liftopia boys today.
> 
> MRG has joined the fray.  I'm surprised, but that's good news for us.
> 
> ...



Good to see that; though I noticed that there will only be 2 for 1s at Waterville on Mondays this year vs Mondays and Fridays years prior, but the regular midweek price went down $6; and it looks like no more wheel of deals on the 2 for 1 days; so it looks like they are removing the extreme highs and extreme lows of their pricing cycle as far as midweek goes.

I'm still waiting on my favorite deal; the mall vouchers to get a free Wachusett, Cranmore, or Wildcat ticket with every $250 in AmEx GCs purchased (which was the deal past few years), which I then use on everyday expenses (gas, food, etc). It should be coming out within the next week or so as it's usually out sometime around the weekend before Thanksgiving; so still a little early for that deal.

And it looks like bus/ lift ticket package pricing at BSSC and Riteway is up $2 and $4 respectively, unless you buy 3 trips at the latter as a package, in which the cost is $222, which is something new they are offering. And regular pricing for most weekend trips at New England Snow Bus is up to $79 (even $79 to some dates to Waterville); much fewer $75 and $69 trips are available vs last year but you never know what will happen on their Facebook page. But the $69 bus and lift ticket to Sunday River on Thursday is a good deal. Nacski hasn't announced the trip schedule/pricing yet but they usually make up the schedule as they go and announce buses at least 4-6 weeks ahead of time.


----------



## billski (Nov 15, 2011)

BUMP!  Most of these deals are ON until WEDNESDAY 11-16.  Go for it!



billski said:


> deals.boston.com is rocking.  Look at all the stuff that came out this week.
> 
> 47% off THE Ride & Ski Card - season-long discounts from 28 mountains in the northeast!
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

BROMLEY Value Tickets 2011/12
Save up to $15 off our holiday lift ticket price! - Must purchase at least 5 tickets before December 6, 2011.  Holiday Dates are 12/26/11 - 1/1/12; 1/14 - 1/16/12; 2/18-2/24/12.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

*Stowe*

Stowe Mountain Resort
Get your "Green" on and buy a $35 lift ticket available only on March 17th St. Patricks Day! 

Bring your GPS and join the "Hunt for the Golden Goggles" and be entered to win a pair of skiis or snowboard. Visit stowe.com for more information and for GPS location hints!


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2011)

Ski the Berkshires: $40 for a lift ticket, lesson, rental, and access pass at Bousquet Mountain (worth $80)

deals.boston.com


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 16, 2011)

billski said:


> Ski the Berkshires: $40 for a lift ticket, lesson, rental, and access pass at Bousquet Mountain (worth $80)
> 
> deals.boston.com



Nice gift idea!  The only blackouts are MLK and President's weekends so this one appears to be good during Christmas Week.

Woody

PS  Thanks to all who posted ideas for discounts at Loon, Attitash, Wildcat, etc.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

FCHP/Fallon Healthcare members get $20 off Wachusett Mountain's Passport to Savings, which saves money on lift tickets, rentals and lessons.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.skinh.com/deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx
> 
> 
> Ski season is right around the corner (well, almost!), and that means it's time to think about getting your lift tickets for this winter.  Our Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Packages go on sale Wednesday, August 3rd at 10am!
> ...



http://www.skinh.com/lift-ticket-deals/index.cfm

*Attitash*
Ladies Monday – Ladies lift ticket, ski lesson, & lunch only $55 on non-holiday Mondays.

Tuesday – Adult & Junior lift ticket combo only $75 (non-holiday).

Bring-a-Friend Wednesday – Attitash & Wildcat Season Passholders & Vertical Value Card Holders “Bring-A-Friend” half-price adult ticket (non-holiday).

Senior Thursday – Age 50+ lift ticket, ski lesson, & lunch only $55 (non-holiday).

$40 Friday - Ski or ride for $40 on Fridays in March & April.

Sunday Funday – Sunday afternoon lift ticket for only $30.

February 5 - $46 full-day lift tickets for Superbowl XLVI on Sunday, February 5.

2-for-1 Valentine’s Day - Two for one lift tickets on Tuesday, February 14

$99 3-day lift ticket - Ski or ride for three days for $99 starting Friday, March 16 (St. Patrick’s Day Weekend).

Vertical Value Card -  For $79, the Vertical Value Card purchase includes the first day’s ticket for the cardholder. After that, the cardholder is afforded savings including: 50% off regular price lift tickets Monday thru Friday during non-holiday periods, 25% off regular price tickets Saturdays & Sundays during non-holiday periods, and 10% off regular price lift tickets during holiday periods.  The Vertical Value card is age-specific, so the savings apply against the age-appropriate ticket rate.


*Balsams Wilderness*
2 for 1 Monday – Friday  - The regular priced midweek adult full-day ticket sells for $40.00 per person, so with this offer 2 people ski all day for a total of $40.00 Monday-Friday non-holiday.


*Black Mountain*
Black Mountain Family Passport - Two adults and two juniors (Ages 6-17) can ski for $119 any day including holidays and for $99 Midweek (Non-Holiday Period).

Black Monday - Full time local residents ski or ride for just $15.

Breakfast Club - Ages 55 and up ski all day for $20, includes breakfast and a black mountain travel mug. (Non holiday weeks)

Carroll, Coos & Oxford County Afternoons - Residents ski for $10 after 12:30 on Sunday afternoons. Valid ID required.


*Bretton Woods *
Family Interchangeable Tickets - Mom and Dad can each go skiing for the price of one. While Dad hangs out with the little ones in the Base Lodge, Mom can take to the slopes. When she returns, they can switch off. At any ticket window, Mom and Dad may purchase two identical alpine lift tickets at the single-ticket price. Only one may be used at any given time. Regular full-day daily ticket pricing applies.

Mother's Day Tuesdays - Includes an alpine lift ticket for Mom and an all-day Hobbit Ski or Snowboard program for one child during non-holiday periods, cost is $115. Add a group lesson for just $10.

Two For One Wednesdays - Alpine Skiing: Two ski or ride for $70, plus two take a 90 minute group lesson for only $35 during non-holiday periods!  Nordic Skiing: Two trail passes to the Bretton Woods Nordic Center for just $19 during non-holiday periods.  Excludes Dec. 28, 2011 & Feb. 22, 2012.

Senior Thursdays - For those 65 and older, the package includes an alpine lift ticket and 90-minute group lesson during non-holiday periods.  Cost is $45.



*Cannon Mountain*
Tuesdays & Thursdays 2-for-$68 or 1-for-$43* - Two people ski or ride for only $68, one person is only $43.  *Not valid 12/27/11, 12/29/11, 2/21/12, 2/23/12

NH Resident Wednesdays - Every Wednesday, non-holiday, New Hampshire Residents can purchase a lift ticket for just $36! Proof of NH residency required. One ticket per Wednesday per resident. Not valid: 12/28/11

10 Pack - The 10 Pack is back and will save you BIG $$$ off the price of individual day tickets. It's a pack of 10 any-day adult lift tickets valid during the 2011-2012 season for $579 - they are transferable and a great value - Get them at Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge. Or call 603.823.8800 ext 785.

Super Sunday Ski & Ride Special - Get your turns in before the big game - tickets are just 2-for-$68 on February 5th!



*Cranmore Mountain Resort*
Two Day Ticket Deals - Buy your two day ticket online in advance and save. Two day tickets are just $89 for adults, $99 for holiday periods. Both offer $12 savings.

Ticket Roll Back Day - The best value of the year will take place on Friday, January 6, 2012, when Cranmore once again celebrates Ticket Roll Back Day, offering a special lift ticket price – only $9. That’s what skiers paid back in the olden days.

Midweek Two for One Tickets - North Conway’s most popular mid-week deal! Two people get a Mon. – Thurs. “2-fer-1” ticket, offering 2 adult lift tickets for the price of a single lift ticket. Must be purchased online in advance. 

Next Day Savings - Cranmore offers guests an Add-a-Day option for those purchasing a single day lift ticket. When customers present that day's lift ticket at the Ticket Office before 4 p.m., they can save almost 30% off the next day's lift ticket. With a $42 Add a Day ticket, adults save $17 off the single day rate.

After Two Tomorrow Too - Buy a lift ticket after 2pm and for only $10 extra, ski rest of the day plus all of the next day!

Mountain Adventure Combo Tickets - Cranmore’s newly named “Mountain Adventure Park” will offer special combo deals when you purchase multi-ride tickets. Buy a 2-hour tubing ticket plus 3 single-ride tickets for only $39. Three-ride and 6-ride ticket packs are also available for $25 and $49 respectively.   Rides include the Giant Swing, Indoor Adventure Zone, Mountain Coaster, and Snow Tubing.

Biodiesel Freebie Days - For those who drive an alternative fuel vehicle, free skiing is offered on January 21. Show up in a vehicle burning biodiesel, like Cranmore’s snowcat grooming vehicles, or a hybrid vehicle, to receive one free adult lift ticket plus VIP parking – a total value of $74 for free.

E-Coupon Savings - Cranmore fans can receive special e-bulletins with coupons that can be downloaded and redeemed for special savings. Sign up for E-coupons at Cranmore.com.



*Crotched Mountain*
End-of-Day Snowpass - Monday-Thursday, 6pm-9pm, All Ages $24  (excludes holiday periods).

Ski & Ride 101 - Any time, learn to ski or ride. Includes snowpass, rental equipment and your first lesson with a pro for $85

Twofer Tuesdays - Groups of 2, all ages, all day ski or ride for $25 each (excludes holiday periods).

Tuesday College Night -  Ski or ride from 5pm-9pm w/ college id for $24 (excludes holiday periods).

Freedom Friday Midnight Madness College Night - Ski or ride from 5pm-3am, for $35 w/college ID.

Family Fun Sundays - Every Sunday ski or ride from 2:30pm-5pm for $24, $10 rentals, $10 beginner tips(ages 9 and up) on Launch Pad. 

For Our Troops - Ski or ride from 9am-5pm for $44.  $69 Package includes rentals & lesson.  Valid active duty or family ID required.

1/2 Rates for a Full Day on the Slopes - MA & NH school vacation week (excludes Christmas week and Monday-President's Day), Tuesday-Friday Adults ski or ride for $48, Juniors $41, Kids $39.



*Dartmouth Skiway*
Holiday Weekender - Ski two consecutive weekend or holiday days for $70 for adults, $55 for Teens, and $45 for Children ages 6-12 (Sold only with 2 Day Adult Weekender).

Monday and Tuesday Special - Ski or Ride non-holiday Mondays or Tuesdays for only $20.


*Granite Gorge*
Community Day - Join Granite Gorge Saturday, January 7th for Community Day.  Bring a non-perishable food item or household essential and receive a full day lift ticket for just $10. All items go to the Community Kitchen of Keene.

Saturday Night Special - Ski, ride or tube from 3pm-6pm for $29 rentals included.


*Gunstock*
6-packs and Baker's Dozens - Save up to 25% with 6-packs and Baker's Dozens. 6-packs get you 6 coupons to be redeemed for Prime Time lift tickets (valid from open to close each day, including night skiing). Baker's Dozen gets you 13 coupons. These packs can be shared with your family and friends, or saved for multiple trips to the resort. They can be purchased at Gunstock's ticket office at any time (including the day your redeem them) or on-line (sent to you in the mail). There are no blackout dates for these tickets but the coupons do expire at the end of the current season.

Take 50 Card - The Take 50 Card saves you 50% on your Prime Time and night lift tickets. Purchase the Take 50 Card for $140 and start saving on your lift tickets right away. Take 50 Cards can be purchased on-line or in person at the Season Pass Center. The Take 50 card is a photo id pass and the discounted tickets can only be used by the pass holder. 

Military Discount - Gunstock offers all Active Duty Military Personnel and their immediate families a $10 discount off Primetime, morning, afternoon or night lift tickets. A $10 discount is also available on Tubing 5-packs and 10-packs. Current Active Duty or Dependent ID must be presented at time of purchase. The Military Discount applies to tickets/ products purchased at Gunstock and cannot be used for tickets purchased off property. 

Belknap County Residents - Gunstock offers a special deal on Tuesdays to neighbors in Belknap County. Join the Belknap County Club and ski all day Tuesday for just $25. That's every Tuesday during the season - no blackout dates. The Belknap County club card is available in the Season Pass Center. Proof of residency is required. 



*King Pine at Purity Spring Resort*
2-for-1 Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday - Get 2 lift tickets for the price of 1. Offer valid on non-holiday Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays and applies to All Day lift tickets.  On Tuesdays, this offer is also valid on Best Buy, Twilight and Night tickets.

The Moonlight Family 4-Pack - A family of four can ski or snowboard at King Pine any Saturday night (or any holiday night) under the lights from 4-9 PM, including free family racing (Saturdays only) for only $54.

Military Discounts - Active and retired United States military personnel and their dependents can enjoy $10 off the regular All-Day lift ticket price throughout the season. Military I.D. card must be presented.  Not valid during 2-for-1 Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday

Weekender Pass - Purity Spring Resort and Danforth Bay Camping Resort guests can buy one pass for skiing and riding from Friday at 4PM all the way through until Sunday at 4PM for $85 for Adults and $57 for Juniors.  Tickets are available for guests with advance reservations only, and must be reserved with 24-hours notice. Not available during holiday periods.

Sunday Afternoons -  Enjoy discount lift tickets after 12:30 PM on non-holiday Sunday afternoons, $22 for Adults and $15 for Juniors.

Multiday Tickets - Bring the current day's lift ticket to Guest Services by closing to save on the next day, $38 for Adults and $24 for Juniors.



*Loon Mt.*
Frequent Skier Card - Get a free lift ticket to use any day of the season, save $25 on lift tickets midweek and $15 on weekends and holidays* all winter long.   *Holiday dates for Frequent Skier Card savings are Dec. 26-31, 2011; Jan. 14-16, 2012; Feb. 18-24, 2012.



*Mount Sunapee*
On-line Family Values Special - Children age 6-18 ski or ride for free. For each adult who purchases a full-price, all-mountain, full-day lift ticket Sunday through Friday one child can ski or ride all day for free. This package is purchased on-line and a print-at-home voucher is presented at Mount Sunapee. Check dates available at mountsunapee.com. Excludes holiday periods.

Magic Monday –Everyone can ski or ride for only $39 on non-holiday Mondays.

Ladies’ Day Tuesday – Ladies can ski or ride for $49 on non-holiday Tuesdays plus receive a buffet lunch in Goosefeathers Pub. Ladies also receive half-price child care and specially priced two-hour workshops for only $35 at the Learning Center. 

Two-Fer (2-for-1) Wednesday – On non-holiday Wednesdays, two people can ski or ride all day for only $68. Two people can enroll in Mount Sunapee’s full-day “Get Into” Learn-to-Ski/Snowboard package on Wednesdays for the price of one, only $85. 

Free Lunch Thursday –On non-holiday Thursdays purchase a full-price, all-mountain, all-day ticket and lunch is on Mount Sunapee. Each guest receives a $12 lunch voucher good at any of Mount Sunapee’s eight food outlets.

Sunday NH Resident Special – New Hampshire residents can enjoy savings on non-holiday Sunday afternoons. Residents can ski or ride from noon until 4:00pm for only $39. 

Flex Card - The Flex Card offers 50% off midweek full-price daily lift tickets (non-holiday periods) and 25% off weekend and holiday full-price daily lift tickets. There’s also 50% savings every day early season and late season. Plus, Flex Card holders receive $10 off ski/snowboard workshops, rental packages and high performance rental packages. New for 2011-2012 Flex Card holders can earn a free day by skiing or riding as few as six days with a new point system. Flex Cards cost $99 for adults, $89 for young adults and seniors, and $79 for juniors and super seniors. 

Mount Sunapee 6-Pack - Receive six full-day tickets for the price of five. All six tickets can be used daily from opening day through 12/25/11 and 3/5/12 until closing day. Up to two tickets per day can be used 12/26/11 through 3/04/12. Adult $380, Young Adult/Senior $305, Junior/Super Senior $245. 


*Pats Peak*
Bus Trip and Lift Ticket Combo - The bus departs from various locations in the Boston area along with a stop at Ski Haus in Salem, NH. Cost is $65 per person. Trips include round trip transportation, Saturday Night Pay-One-Price (POP) Ticket which includes a night lift ticket (3-10pm), Snowtubing Ticket (5-10pm), Lesson Tips (4-6pm), rental equipment and entertainment. Discounted meal vouchers are also available to pre-purchase. This MUST be booked in advance online at www.enttours.com or call (781) 849-0200.

POP (Pay-One-Price) Saturday Nights - POP Saturday Nights include skiing, snowboarding, tubing, rental equipment, lesson tips, entertainment, bonfires and more from 3pm to 10pm (tubing hours 5pm to 10pm) for only $43. December 31, 2011 to End of Season 2012.

"Pic-a-Pac" Tickets - Packages of transferable lift tickets. Great for family, friends and companies. 6-Pac: $306, 12-Pac: $576, 18-Pac: $828.



*Ragged Mountain *
Ragged Frequent Skier Card - Retails for $59 for adults and $49 for teens, juniors and seniors.  Purchase now and save $10 off the retail price, plus receive one free early-season day on the slopes good through Christmas Day. Benefits include: 50% off midweek skiing and riding, 25% off weekends/holidays, first tracks with ½ hour early load times on the High Speed Summit Six Pack on weekends & holiday, earn a free day after 10 visits, 10% off at Sport Thoma Retail Shop 



*Waterville Valley*
2 for 1 Mondays - Purchase a Waterville Valley lift ticket on any Monday during the 2011/12 season and get 1 lift ticket free!  Non-holiday Mondays only.

$15 Sunday Kids Ticket - On any non-holiday Sunday kids ages 6-12 ski or ride for $15 (kids 5 and under ski free everyday).

Play Hard Pat's Tuesday - Support the New England Patriots and save at Waterville Valley Resort. Lift tickets on Tuesdays following a Patriots 2011/12 game will be priced depending on how many points New England’s opponent scores. For example, if the Patriots win 38-7, the lift ticket price for the following Tuesday at Waterville Valley Resort would be $7 for all customers. No coupon, no voucher, just show up to save. Non-holiday Tuesdays only. 



*Wildcat Mountain*
Monday – Adult & Junior lift ticket combo only $75 (non-holiday)

Senior Tuesday – Age 50+ lift ticket, ski lesson, & lunch only $55 (non-holiday)

Bring-a-Friend Wednesday – Attitash & Wildcat Season Passholders & Vertical Value Card Holders “Bring-A-Friend” half-price adult ticket (non-holiday).

Ladies Thursday – Ladies lift ticket, ski lesson, & lunch only $55 (non-holiday)

$40 Friday - Ski or ride for $40 on Fridays in March & April.

Sunday Funday - Sunday afternoon lift ticket for only $30.

February 5 - $46 full-day lift tickets for Superbowl XLVI Sunday, February 5

2-for-1 Valentine’s Day - Two for one lift tickets Tuesday, February 14

$99 3-day lift ticket - Ski or ride for three days for $99 starting Friday, March 16 (St. Patrick’s Day Weekend).

Vertical Value Card -  For $79, the Vertical Value Card purchase includes the first day’s ticket for the cardholder. After that, the cardholder is afforded savings including: 50% off regular price lift tickets Monday thru Friday during non-holiday periods, 25% off regular price tickets Saturdays & Sundays during non-holiday periods, and 10% off regular price lift tickets during holiday periods.  The Vertical Value card is age-specific, so the savings apply against the age-appropriate ticket rate.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

nice NH wrap up!


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

*B v*

Ski for Just $15 When you Book a Slopeside Room by 11/21/11

Simply book a room at the slopeside Inn at Bolton Valley by November 21st and lift tickets will be just $15 per person, per day. Your stay will also include a continental breakfast and access to the Sports Center. See complete details and room rates below.

Call 877-9BOLTON to book now and mention the code BOSB.


Room Rates*: 
$89 Early Winter, weekdays and weekends

$119 Peak Winter,  Weekdays

$149 Peak Winter, Weekends

$179 Holiday, Weekdays and Weekends

$89 Late Winter, Weekday

$109 Late Winter, Weekend



*Dates and details: 
Early Winter: Open – Dec. 22, 2011; 

Late Winter: March 16, 2012 – Close; 

Peak Winter: Jan. 1 - 12, 2012; Jan. 16 – Feb. 16, 2012; Feb. 26 – March 15, 2012; 

Holidays: Dec. 23 – 31, 2011; Jan. 13 - 15, 2012; Feb. 17 - 25, 2012

Prices are per room, per night based on double occupancy. Lift tickets will be included for just $15 per person per day for everyone staying in the room if room is booked by November 21st, 2011. $15 lift tickets will be provided for up to two adults per room


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 17, 2011)

billski said:


> nice NH wrap up!



Check the link above the wrap-up -- the skinh folks may update it over the fall/winter...


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

*Ussa.org*

JOIN USSA, you are eligible for the following discounts:

Rossignol , Tecnica, Lange - 
Racer pricing

Reusch25% off msrp

Nordica - wholesale pricing plus 10%
Homenkol - discount
High Sierra 35% discount on bags, limit 2
Bolle 40% off msrp on goggles and sunglasses
tolls4boards 20% off
Smartwool 25% off msrp plus shipping - one time purchase.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

If anyone is interested in Cranmore 3-packs, PM me.
From what I recall there are no blackout dates.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Pico deals if you hadn't see them:
> 
> 
> SAVE BIG WITH P39 TICKETS & EXPRESS CARD.
> ...



bump.  great deal, esp. since they are transferrable.  Bring your buds or bring  your family.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

Green Mountain club membership gets you:
Bolton Valley Resort Bolton, VT: 25% off ski and snowshoe full-day passes, 10% off rentals.

Eastern Mountain Sports 20% off of everything during biannual Club Day Sales. Area stores located in Burlington, Rutland, and Manchester, VT and West Lebanon, NH

Mad River Glen Waitsfield, VT: Ski Two for the Price of One during annual member weekend. This year's event will take place on Saturday and Sunday, January 7-8! 

The Wildflower Inn Lyndonville, VT: 15% off lodging and breakfast, a free day pass to the Kingdom Trails.(Burke)

The Stowe Motel & Snowdrift Stowe, VT: 10% year-round 

Stoweflake Mountain Resort & Spa Stowe, VT: 10% off rooms, Spa (Mon - Thurs), Charlie B's and Winfield's food. All non-holiday

White Horse Inn Waitsfield, VT: 12% off standard rates, based on availability except during holidays.

Innsbruck Inn Stowe VT: 10% off regular rates on all accommodations year-round with direct bookings. Based on availability, not available during Christmas or Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2011)

Free early season lift ticket to Saddleback just for showing up!

I went a couple yrs ago to their event in Portland and it was a great time...not sure I can make it up to Scarborough after work (coming from Northern MA) this yr though.

http://www.saddlebackmaine.com/powderkeg


----------



## scotchmtn (Nov 18, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> That mountainsportsclub worked out pretty well.
> 
> It cost me $29.95, but with that I get a Smuggs lift ticket "free" for joining, so I'm already ahead since a Smuggs tic costs much more than $30.  But the beauty is the membership will allow me to print out Buy One Get One free vouchers to both Plattekill and Jay Peak all year long (ex-holidays).  So net/net, I should end up saving some additional money.
> 
> ...



This is a great deal, I used it last year for the free Plattekill ticket and 2-for-1s.

But to clarify, this year the Plattekill deal is not '2-for-1' but 'Buy 1 Get the 2nd Half-off'. Still good, but not as good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2011)

scotchmtn said:


> This is a great deal, I used it last year for the free Plattekill ticket and 2-for-1s.
> 
> But to clarify,* this year the Plattekill deal is not '2-for-1' but 'Buy 1 Get the 2nd Half-off'. Still good, but not as good*.



Yes, thanks for mentioning that, I only realized that recently.  Either it changed, or it was a reading fail on my part.

But just the $29.95 Smuggs ticket alone was worth it for me and saves me money.  And on top of that, I will use 2 for 1 tickets all season long at Jay Peak!  That's craziness. 
 It also means I'll be skiing Jay Peak this year and hitting Smuggs once or twice, whereas usually it's quite the reverse.

For Platty, I guess I'll have to stick with skiridefree .com for my 2 for 1s (I've also been trying to purchase entertainment book coupons).


----------



## scotchmtn (Nov 18, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, thanks for mentioning that, I only realized that recently.  Either it changed, or it was a reading fail on my part.
> 
> But just the $29.95 Smuggs ticket alone was worth it for me and saves me money.  And on top of that, I will use 2 for 1 tickets all season long at Jay Peak!  That's craziness.
> It also means I'll be skiing Jay Peak this year and hitting Smuggs once or twice, whereas usually it's quite the reverse.
> ...



Is it a single Plattekill 2-for-1 coupon per entertainment book?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2011)

scotchmtn said:


> Is it a single Plattekill 2-for-1 coupon per entertainment book?



Correct.


----------



## scotchmtn (Nov 18, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Correct.



Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 18, 2011)

scotchmtn said:


> This is a great deal, I used it last year for the free Plattekill ticket and 2-for-1s.
> 
> But to clarify, this year the Plattekill deal is not '2-for-1' but 'Buy 1 Get the 2nd Half-off'. Still good, but not as good.



http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/607003/NY/Plattekill.htm  Hi I go to Platty a lot and almost always can scored a 30dolldar lift ticket from liftofia


----------



## 2sons (Nov 18, 2011)

Got my ride and ski card in the mail today with a ticket voucher for Magic Mtn.
Sweet! Check it out- lots of discounts.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2011)

Middlebury Snow Bowl
$46 Any day lift ticket for $20 
http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?managemode=PRODUCT&contestid=17178&GroupMode=362487


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Middlebury Snow Bowl
> $46 Any day lift ticket for $20
> http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?managemode=PRODUCT&contestid=17178&GroupMode=362487


that was fast.  It's gone and the new deal only has six hours left.


----------



## jsiewierski (Nov 20, 2011)

We recently posted an option to select from 13 areas for a Free Lift ticket with our Mountain Sports Club membership and a season of discounts to more and more resorts. I know there have been some questions on the forum on our program so I wanted to let this one be posted early. 
http://mountainsportsclub.blogspot.com/2011/11/updated-discounts-and-free-lift-ticket.html

John @ Mountain Sports Club


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> that was fast.  It's gone and the new deal only has six hours left.



I can still see it and it says 17 hrs left. HHMMM?
http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?managemode=PRODUCT&contestid=17178&GroupMode=293976

Middlebury Snow Bowl
$46 Any day lift ticket for $20


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

Did anyone get to the Building 19 sale which started on Saturday?  Suprised I missed this one, it's right down the street.


----------



## soulseller (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluehouse Black Friday deal:

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=483df6c634755c0a2e606508b&id=437296ad55&e=e3e9b487c0



> From Nov 25 - Nov 28 Bluehouse Skis wants to thank you. That's right, you can purchase any of the following skis at these insane prices:
> Maestro Team Give (only) - $350
> Maven - $330
> Shoots - $330
> ...


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

*Cyber Monday*

No clue if there are any deals in here.  I point, you fetch.

http://www.skicoloradoblog.com/black-friday-cyber-monday/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2011)

This one's a bit random, but.....  for $99 you get:

One Devils ticket to 3 games (Jan 4 Bruins, Jan 31 Rangers, Feb 11 Panthers)

and get *One Mountain Creek lift ticket* and One Devils hat 

http://devils.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=75426

Not too shabby considering you could sell the Devils/Rangers ticket for $50 or $60 alone.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2011)

saddleback again...
http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 23, 2011)

Four days of copper or winter park for $159, cant go wrong..

http://www.skicolorado.com/Four-Pass.aspx


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> Four days of copper or winter park for $159, cant go wrong..



Unless you are no where near copper or winter park.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 23, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Unless you are no where near copper or winter park.



I was considering the trip out, until I saw that I need to buy them in person before the 25th...   Copper is on my todo list this winter....


----------



## subdude (Nov 23, 2011)

Any deals out there for Mt. Snow?


----------



## playoutside (Nov 23, 2011)

subdude said:


> Any deals out there for Mt. Snow?


 
Check Liftopia.com  they just posted a bunch this morning


----------



## subdude (Nov 23, 2011)

playoutside said:


> Check Liftopia.com  they just posted a bunch this morning



thx


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 23, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I was considering the trip out, until I saw that I need to buy them in person before the 25th...   Copper is on my todo list this winter....



whoops didnt see that, im sure their will be more deals to come though. Copper is also on my list for this year.


----------



## salsgang (Nov 25, 2011)

*Maine Mountain Deals*

If you are planning a Maine trip in 2011-12, here is a blog post I wrote for saving some coin at Maine ski mountains. Many of the deals mentioned are aimed at Maine residents but the post has a good collection of links to the different mountains and their deals.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2011)

any black friday deals today?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## playoutside (Nov 25, 2011)

*Burke $42 w a few BO dates*

Burke is up on Ruelala today. Ruelala is like Groupon and other group buying sites. I've used them before and they seem pretty reliable. They make you sign in to see the deals unfortunately. The Burke one is found under the local listings for Boston.  It's not blacked out for xmas or MLK, just Feb 18-25.

http://www.ruelala.com/invite/playoutside


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> any black friday deals today?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Huntah
https://eski.huntermtn.com/itemList.aspx?node_id=1764745


----------



## playoutside (Nov 25, 2011)

*Potter Brothers Flex Days*

Apologies if this one is already listed somewhere in this thread.  Potter Brothers (non-mountain stores and website) offers flex tickets to several areas.

http://www.potterbrothers.com/c-3-flex-tickets.aspx

Bromley - $29.99/day -- 12/17, 1/8-9, 2/5-6, 3/4-5
Catamount - $22.95 -- 1/14, 1/28, 2/25, 3/3
Jiminy Peak - $29.95/day -- 12/18, 1/22, 1/29-30, 2/26-27, 3/11-12

There are a couple other discounts on the page for Holiday, Plattekill, Thunder Ridge, Jiminy evenings


----------



## jsiewierski (Nov 25, 2011)

We are continuing our early season half price deal for the Mountain Sports Club membership and you can add $10 to $20.95 and add a lift ticket to your choice of 13 areas. We just added some new deals and Crotched Mountain before the holiday. Look for more resorts and deals to come.

http://mountainsportsclub.blogspot.com/2011/11/updated-discounts-and-free-lift-ticket.html

Happy deals hunting.


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 26, 2011)

The company I've relied on for transit and tixs last year (Nacski) said they will finally be posting their schedule in 72 hours.

In other news, I got the White Mountain Express schedule (bus that runs out of Haverhill and stops at a bar on the way back on Wednesdays; just some retired firefighters running it for fun more than profit); $80 now for bus and a 1 day ticket, which is a $5 increase vs last year. Many great laughs and is quite a lively trip even off the ski slope if you've haven't gone with them.

With no Wildcat special this year at the mall for a free comp ticket w/ every $250 in Amex GCs purchased (yes, I have used them up on gas, food, etc easily; stuff I would spend money on either way), it looks like I will have to restrategize when I want to do an overnight; but now I know of a few good hostels.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Golf and Ski Warehouse says their deals for this year are being locked down in a matter of days.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> The company I've relied on for transit and tixs last year (Nacski) said they will finally be posting their schedule in 72 hours.
> 
> In other news, I got the White Mountain Express schedule (bus that runs out of Haverhill and stops at a bar on the way back on Wednesdays; just some retired firefighters running it for fun more than profit); $80 now for bus and a 1 day ticket, which is a $5 increase vs last year. Many great laughs and is quite a lively trip even off the ski slope if you've haven't gone with them.
> 
> With no Wildcat special this year at the mall for a free comp ticket w/ every $250 in Amex GCs purchased (yes, I have used them up on gas, food, etc easily; stuff I would spend money on either way), it looks like I will have to restrategize when I want to do an overnight; but now I know of a few good hostels.



I like your angle.  Great ways to really whittle the costs way down.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Deep discounts on Meathead DVDs.  Like $5 each. Until 10AM Tuesday Nov 29th.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

*Someday River*

Sunday River's 12th annual Santa Sunday is next weekend, Dec. 4, but you must make the list, and check it twice...so to speak. If you want to be Santa this Sunday at Sunday River you must register online today by...

Register today to ski free on Santa Sunday at Sunday River


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

*Okemo*

Last Day for $49 and $59 lift ticket pre-sale! Visit our fan page for details. Happy Cyber Monday 

Okemo Mountain Resort | Fans Only
This is the official Facebook Page of Okemo Mountain Resort in Ludlow, VT. Okemo's Official Twitter Page: http://twitter.com/okemomountain Okemo's YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/skiokemovt Okemo's Official Blog: http://okemo.blogspot.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody see the toe and hand warmers at Costco lately?  I just pulled out my box and discovered they are expired.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Anybody see the toe and hand warmers at Costco lately?  I just pulled out my box and discovered they are expired.



Saw some boxes of them at Costco in Waterbury, CT, not sure if they were hand or feet ones.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want to give the gift of skiing or riding for Christmas, Ski New Hampshire is selling its Holiday 2-Packs of fully-transferable lift tickets through Dec. 21. Normally sold only in blocks of six, these anytime tickets save $11 to $20 off weekend/holiday lift tickets.

Tickets are available in six price categories: $20, $30, $43, $54, $56 and $66 per ticket. Purchasers must select at least two different ski areas. Ski areas included are Loon Mountain, Bretton Woods, Attitash Mountain Resort, Wildcat Mountain, Cannon Mountain, Waterville Valley, Mount Sunapee, Gunstock Mountain Resort, Cranmore Mountain, Pats Peak, Crotched Mountain, Ragged Mountain, Black Mountain, King Pine Ski Area, Dartmouth Skiway, Granite Gorge, and McIntyre Ski Area.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50

Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $122 Value
BIG MOUNTAIN... SMALL WAITS! A pair of ski passes good anytime , including Weekends & Holidays (regularly valued at $61 each)! There's so much...
$61.00

Magic Mountain Ski Resort - $59 Value Lift Ticket
1 Lift Ticket, good anytime, to ski & ride at Magic Mountain Ski Area during the 2011/2012 Winter Season! Stats & Facts: Longest Run: Wizard...
$29.50

Otis Ridge - $60 Value Pair of Lift Tickets
A pair of tickets for $30 - two tickets for the price of one for the 2011-2012 ski season! *limited time only Otis Ridge offers a $99 ski pass good...
$30.00

Add: 

The Cutting Edge Snowboard Shop - $50 Value Gift Card
For over twenty years The Cutting Edge has set you up right! With industry leading brands of skateboards, bicycles, and snowboards. The Cutting Edge...
$25.00



Woodbury Ski Area - $39 Value Lift Ticket
Lift Ticket good for any day/anytime skiing or riding or (1) 3 hour tubing pass. Woodbury Ski Area nestled in the Litchfield Hills of Connecticut is...
$19.50


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> WCCC Radio in Hartford has 1/2 Magic Tix again this year on their website - $29.50
> 
> Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $122 Value
> BIG MOUNTAIN... SMALL WAITS! A pair of ski passes good anytime , including Weekends & Holidays (regularly valued at $61 each)! There's so much...
> ...



Thanks, I just checked yesterday for the Magic deal, must of just went up today. I ordered a couple.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

South Shore groupon for ski tune up

http://www.groupon.com/deals/countr...921803572375f3fc69e4faa49aaa48070faf870ebd505


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone use these guys yet?  They've had a bunch of groupon/deals postings lately, and in fine print it says "allow up to three weeks".  I'm gonna guess that this is because they are gonna be really busy.....





Nick said:


> South Shore groupon for ski tune up
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/countr...921803572375f3fc69e4faa49aaa48070faf870ebd505


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 28, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Anyone use these guys yet?  They've had a bunch of groupon/deals postings lately, and in fine print it says "allow up to three weeks".  I'm gonna guess that this is because they are gonna be really busy.....



This is most likely the worst 'deal' that you will encounter.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.steepandcheap.com/

Liftopia.com $20 Gift Card for $10.
17 minutes remaining.

I actually have bunch of these for free.  I can make them available after 12/8.


----------



## playoutside (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> http://www.steepandcheap.com/
> 
> Liftopia.com $20 Gift Card for $10.
> 17 minutes remaining.
> ...


 
If the ones you have are from the ski show, they claim only one per login ID allowed.   So hopefully no one has been assuming you can load up a bunch of those free $10 cards onto one order.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> http://www.steepandcheap.com/
> 
> Liftopia.com $20 Gift Card for $10.
> 17 minutes remaining.
> ...



I got a few $10 ones at the Boston ski show. Also just bought one of these. 

Why can you make them available after 12/8?


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I got a few $10 ones at the Boston ski show. Also just but one of these.
> 
> Why can you make them available after 12/8?



I'm giving my club members first dibs.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

*Groupon*

Nashoba Valley Ski Area – Littleton
Snow-Tubing Outing on Monday through Thursday for Two, Four, or Six (Half Off)
4 days remaining.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2011)

Lost Valley- 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/lost-valley-portland-me?c=all&p=3


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 30, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey, the first issue of the season for Snoweast Magazine is out.
> Here is an e-copy.  It will be out for print in a couple weeks.
> 
> http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/Issues/currentissue.html
> ...



Is this out in Print yet? I'm still trying to get that Pico 2-for-1 link to work  
(by clicking on it weekly, and hoping its live)

Oh, I just saw that Pico 2-for-1 midweek was added to Ride and Ski card!  So I only care about the link above if Sunday or Sat is included


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Is this out in Print yet? I'm still trying to get that Pico 2-for-1 link to work
> (by clicking on it weekly, and hoping its live)
> 
> Oh, I just saw that Pico 2-for-1 midweek was added to Ride and Ski card!  So I only care about the link above if Sunday or Sat is included



Yep the mag is in print and in most ski shops.  I have a stash of them I'm taking to our meeting.


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

*Golf and ski Warehouse 2011-12 is out*

Get a free card by mail to use these.  Looks like y ou can get $5 off the RSNE - CHAD card too.
http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/

As an All-Star Rewards Member, Enjoy These Exclusive Mountain Resort Partner Discounts for the 2011-2012 Winter Season


Burke Mountain
East Burke, Vermont
40% off midweek adult lift tickets or $10.00 off weekend adult lift tickets.

Mount Sunapee Resort
Newbury, New Hampshire
40% off a mid-week, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket or $10.00 off a weekend or holiday period one-day lift ticket.

Okemo Mountain Resort (ONLINE OFFER ONLY)
Ludlow, Vermont
25% off a mid-week, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket or $10.00 off a weekend or holiday period one-day lift ticket.

Shawnee Peak (ONLINE OFFER ONLY)
Bridgton, Maine
$10.00 off a one-day adult lift ticket, $5.00 off a one-day junior lift ticket, $6.00 off all night lift tickets!

Saddleback Mountain
Rangeley, Maine 
$10.00 off a weekday, non-holiday period one-day lift ticket*

THE Ride & Ski Card 
All-Star Rewards members save $5.00 off the regular purchase price of THE Ride & Ski Card.

Balsams not included this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> Is this out in Print yet? I'm still trying to get that Pico 2-for-1 link to work
> (by clicking on it weekly, and hoping its live)
> 
> Oh, I just saw that Pico 2-for-1 midweek was added to Ride and Ski card!  So I only care about the link above if Sunday or Sat is included



It worked for me. Only good Mon-Fri though.
http://www.picomountain.com/winter/pico_promotions/2for1/2for1-snoweastmag


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> It worked for me. Only good Mon-Fri though.
> http://www.picomountain.com/winter/pico_promotions/2for1/2for1-snoweastmag



There is a growing preponderance of midweek 2fers this year.


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

*short fuse*

just came in

Saddleback and [all] Sebago Brew Pubs
Team Up for Powder Keg 
TOMORROW
Thursday, December 1, from 4 to 8pm
Free Saddleback Lift Tickets
(3,000 early season tix)

Raffle


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone heard what the Sugarbush off-site ticket sales (typ. shops) sites will be this year?  I know it's coming.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 1, 2011)

billski said:


> There is a growing preponderance of midweek 2fers this year.



I've noticed that as well.  Ice to Eskimos (for most peeps) and all that.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

*Cheap*

For those who need to save a bit more money on gear and are willing to go without the "best"

Try Ocean State Job Lot

Snow Rakes (often hard to find)
Face mask
gaiters
Snow Shoes
Rooftop carriers
Ski Rack
Hand Warmers


as well as
snow broom
Shovels
Calcium Chloride
Duct Tape (official state tool of Vermont) perfect ski clothes accompaniment!


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

*Saving Money over blackout periods @ magic & mrg*

Think seriously about 

Magic 3-pack.  They are good anytime (including blackout periods) for way less money  $125 before 12/4/11 - transferrable

Mad River Madcard 3pack - $144 until 12/15 - transferrable

for two hills that get a lot of love here - don't leave home without it!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 1, 2011)

There is also a slightly more expensive MRG Card that gets kids in free as well. Can't remember the age cutoff, I think the price is around $179 or so.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> There is also a slightly more expensive MRG Card that gets kids in free as well. Can't remember the age cutoff, I think the price is around $179 or so.



BTW - all NH vouchers have NO blackout days - another choice for the holidays.  p.s, consider the smaller areas up north...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.giltcity.com/boston/smugglersnotchbos
40%off at Smuggs


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2011)

Waterville Valley - $51.10 Good anyday

http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=2466


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2011)

Mt Abram - $24.50

http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2011)

Mt Sunapee - Ski and Stay

http://www.eversave.com/boston/mountain-edge-resort-and-spa


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2011)

Bus trip from Boston to Loon

http://www.groupon.com/deals/loon-mountain?c=all&p=6


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone ever try this one?  http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/...770-price-chopper-ne-ski-any-3-pass-deal.html

I bought this last year, and got mine for this year.  Not sure if there are any left though:

http://www.onondagaskiclub.org/memb...e-30-with-a-Ski-Vermont-35-Pass.html#00000052

Its from Ski Vermont.  Can only use 1 voucher per mountain (so you have to go to different mountains), and there are blackout dates, but works out to $40/ticket for the pk at any of the VT mountains.  Anyone else use these?


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Anyone ever try this one?  http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/...770-price-chopper-ne-ski-any-3-pass-deal.html
> 
> I bought this last year, and got mine for this year.  Not sure if there are any left though:
> 
> ...



Several of us have used it, year after year.  This is the first year it was publicized on the web.  It's still snail mail though.  I've made great use of it.  Just wish it didn't have blackout dates.  It's especially valuable for the high-rent-district resorts.  Call first to be sure they have inventory left.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Bus trip from Boston to Loon
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/loon-mountain?c=all&p=6



Damn fine deal..

details
One all-access lift ticket, good for daytime skiing (up to a $78 value)
Motorcoach transportation to and from Loon Mountain, provided by A Yankee Line, Inc. (a $100 value). The bus picks up at the Yankee Line headquarters at 6:30 a.m. and at South Station at 6:45 a.m., and it departs from Loon Mountain at 4:30 p.m.
Breakfast and a lunch voucher for one (a $5 value)
20% off ski and snowboard rentals
15% off lodge food

Today’s deal may be used on the following dates, subject to snowfall and availability:

Saturday, December 17
Sunday, December 18
Monday, January 2
Saturday, January 7
Sunday, January 8


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually already have my 5pk. Found it last year on some site,  but I had to hunt this year for the application form.  Definitely was nice to have for those high rent places. 





billski said:


> Several of us have used it, year after year.  This is the first year it was publicized on the web.  It's still snail mail though.  I've made great use of it.  Just wish it didn't have blackout dates.  It's especially valuable for the high-rent-district resorts.  Call first to be sure they have inventory left.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 2, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Anyone ever try this one?  http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/...770-price-chopper-ne-ski-any-3-pass-deal.html
> 
> I bought this last year, and got mine for this year.  Not sure if there are any left though:
> 
> ...



Those sell out about 2 weeks after they go on sale around October 1st. No need to futher advertise this deal. ; )


----------



## elks (Dec 4, 2011)

Free Mt. Cranmore ticket with $250 AmEx card.  Mall of New Hampshire & Rockingham park.  Still trying to see if it's available at other Simon Malls.

http://www.simon.com/mall/DealsDetails.aspx?id=337&oid=72640

http://www.simon.com/mall/EventsDetails.aspx?id=347&oid=72844


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 4, 2011)

kelly001 said:


> Free Mt. Cranmore ticket with $250 AmEx card.  Mall of New Hampshire & Rockingham park.  Still trying to see if it's available at other Simon Malls.
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/DealsDetails.aspx?id=337&oid=72640
> 
> http://www.simon.com/mall/EventsDetails.aspx?id=347&oid=72844



Good deal; I always have opted for Wildcat years prior. Also, I've been looking around for the Wachusett tix at Simon Malls wyb $250 in GCs and have only come up empty handed as its a free ticket to Radio City Christmas Spectacular in Boston now at MA Simon Malls. NH Malls have the Cranmore ticket. When I asked the first time, the mall desk said there will be a ski deal in MA malls in December; and I asked around Black Friday too and they said MA malls aren't running a ski deal this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2011)

*Magic*

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/Boston/Other/6524

This is a tremendous deal given there are only 4 blackout days.
I'm trying to figure out how many I can buy. The wording of the voucher is a bit confusing in that it says:
"Limit 1 voucher per person, but additional can be purchased as gifts. "

I may buy 4-5 but all as seperate transactions so they don't all come on 1 voucher printout.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

*Magic Mtn*

Sorry if this is a repeat

$35 - Vermont Skiing: Lift Ticket, Lunch & Cocoa, Reg. $70

Highlights
For $35 per person, spend the day and ski at Magic Mountain in Londonderry, Vt.
This deal includes a 1-day lift ticket plus food and drinks at the on-site Black Line Brew Pub
Save $35 on weekends and $15 on weekdays
Magic Mountain has been featured in USA Today, The Boston Globe and ESPN
The Fine Print
Vouchers may be redeemed starting Saturday, Dec. 17, through March 31, 2012. Valid for adult tickets only. The mountain operates Friday-Monday, Dec. 17 - March 31, plus holiday weeks, snow and weather conditions permitting. Not valid on Jan. 14-15 or Feb. 18-19. Voucher must be used in 1 visit. Limit 1 voucher per person, but additional can be purchased as gifts. Gratuity is not included. This deal cannot be combined with any other offer. No cash value or cash back. No refunds after voucher has been redeemed.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

*Loon Mountain – Multiple Locations - Groupon*

Loon Mountain – Multiple Locations
$85 for a Ski Package for One Including Lift Ticket, Meals, and Transportation (Up to $183 Value)

he Fine Print

Expires Jan 8, 2012
May buy multiples. Reservation required; subject to weather. Must be 16 or older or accompanied by guardian. Valid only on 12/17, 12/18, 1/2, 1/7, and 1/8.

In the 1930s, the U.S. government issued a hobby to each citizen to keep them entertained until NASA finished working out the bugs in kissing. Self-determine a new pastime with today’s Groupon: for $85, you get a ski package for one at Loon Mountain in Lincoln, New Hampshire (up to a $183 value). The package includes the following:

One all-access lift ticket, good for daytime skiing (up to a $78 value)
Motorcoach transportation to and from Loon Mountain, provided by A Yankee Line, Inc. (a $100 value). The bus picks up at the Yankee Line headquarters at 6:30 a.m. and at South Station at 6:45 a.m., and it departs from Loon Mountain at 4:30 p.m.
Breakfast and a lunch voucher for one (a $5 value)
20% off ski and snowboard rentals
15% off lodge food

Today’s deal may be used on the following dates, subject to snowfall and availability:

Saturday, December 17
Sunday, December 18
Monday, January 2
Saturday, January 7
Sunday, January 8

Two hours outside Boston, Loon Mountain ski-and-snowboard park thrills visitors with 370 acres of snow-capped scenery and award-winning terrain. Three majestic peaks tempt skiers of all levels to glide down 61 trails instead of staying behind to make snow angels in the parking lot. After enjoying an equipment-rental discount at the Mountainside Rental Shop, guests can hone their snowplow technique on Loon Peak, which boasts the family-oriented Bear Claw trail and hosts lessons for kids and adults. South Peak’s intermediate-level Boom Run teems with twists and turns, and its double-black-diamond Rip Saw pairs cruising trails with steeps more exhilarating than a jetpack-enhanced turtle race.

Skiers can work up an appetite on North Peak’s powder-dusted trails before refueling with a hearty meal at one of nine mountainside eateries. Snow bunnies can graze on breakfast fare as they relax in cushy seats designed by the maker of Mercedes. Free WiFi lets skiers check the snow report before the trip, and TVs allow them enjoy digital snow between sitcoms and movies. During the excursion, cars may siesta for free in the Yankee Line parking lot, where they wait patiently for owners to walk out of sight before racing horse-drawn sleighs for high stakes.

Though Loon Mountain offers lift-ticket discounts for children and seniors, today’s Groupon is still the best deal available for a single day at the park.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

Another tune-up special, $19

http://www.getmyperks.com/publisher...m_medium=email&utm_source=entercom-newengland

at Ski Stop in Westwood or Canton locations


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

I am glad there are so many folks trolling for the short-fuse deals.  There is no way a couple of us could keep pace with it.

We are already up to 18 pages already.
in 03-04 it was two pages
06-07 6 pages
09-10 18 pages
10-11 26  pages


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 5, 2011)

billski said:


> I am glad there are so many folks trolling for the short-fuse deals.  There is no way a couple of us could keep pace with it.
> 
> We are already up to 18 pages already.
> in 03-04 it was two pages
> ...



Another good short fuse deal; BSSC has a one year membership and a day trip for $77 at Buy With Me. Not a bad deal especially if you redeem it for a Stowe trip and/or participate in some of their other social events, which are very accessible if you live in Boston of course. Though, they are still are charging more than Nacski for Sunday River or Jay (unless there's a ridiculous price increase but they still have yet to post a trip so I'm wondering what's happening and if their super cheap buses will be back). Either way, I'll buy the voucher and put it to good use somehow as there's enough trips on that calendar. I'd even call it an awesome deal if the voucher can be used for their ski dating bus to Mt Snow.

You can also get 3.5% at Ebates; that is $2.69 back from this deal. http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=sNROnMWD0OdpFmkY5rwIag==


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2011)

billski said:


> I am glad there are so many folks trolling for the short-fuse deals.  There is no way a couple of us could keep pace with it.
> 
> We are already up to 18 pages already.
> in 03-04 it was two pages
> ...



well when things get posted 2 or 3 times it adds up.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> well when things get posted 2 or 3 times it adds up.



No complaints here!  Better too many than none!


----------



## JPTracker (Dec 5, 2011)

billski said:


> Anybody see the toe and hand warmers at Costco lately?  I just pulled out my box and discovered they are expired.





JPTracker said:


> Costco now has Hand Warmers & Toe Warmers in.
> 
> $14.99 for 40 hand warmers or $12.00 for 30 toe warmers.
> 
> Winter can't be far off.



Saw them back in September. They usually get them in once and have them until they sell out. Saw these at Nashua. I think they still had some last time I was in.


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2011)

billski said:


> No complaints here!  Better too many than none!


I found it too long. 

Would love to see it split into lift ticket only and other deals just to cut down on the numbers. It's almost impossible to read through once we're in the season.  

I'm of two minds about multiple posts. Yes, I like it when I spot a deal I like newly posted. But it drawn out other posts that were posted only once. And if the multiple is about a region I don't ski in, I'm really annoyed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2011)

^ I somewhat agree.

The larger annoyance I have is when people post "deals" that arent deals.  Like $55 for a $65 ticket that can be purchased for $40 on 95.5% of dates.  Seems to happen quite a bit.

Or when someone posts something completely random that maybe only 1 in 3,482,874 people would actually "take advantage" of.  

Other than those instances, I think it's a great thread, but yeah, there is a lot of sifting for gold here.


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 6, 2011)

Eversave has $34 Magic Mountain tix here http://eversave.com/share/OyCI. Blackouts include: 12/25-1/1; 1/14-1/16; 2/18-2/20. New customers get $3 off and you can enter any email address at the end to tell someone else about the deal to get $2 off your next purchase within 2 months with any of their other "saves". I even have $5 off showing up on my account as a limited time special in addition to $2 off showing for the Overstock voucher I bought from them on Cyber Monday (meaning my price is $27). 

So if you're a new customer, you can potentially at least get the first voucher for $26 ($3 new customer bonus and $5 off special).


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like this thread, and I just want to add my 2 cents so people aren't afraid to post here because of comments like the ones above.  

1)Most if not all these deals are time sensitive (only active a day or two), so there's no reason to read all 34 pages.  Just read the last 2-3.  And if you don't check this thread daily, then you're going to be out of the loop regardless of how many posts there are.  Just email subscribe to the thread or get tapatalk if you want to make it easy.

2) Even if you decide to read all the pages (like me), then after that you only have to read the most recent posts.  In any given day thats maybe 1 page of posts.

3) Saving money isn't supposed to be easy.  Otherwise even a Gekko would do it.  Work for it.  Do your research on every deal, or wait for others to counter with better offers.

4)  Thank you again to EVERYONE who has posted, you guys rock!

I'm sorry I don't have any deal info but I promise I'll post if I see any (all you guys have beat me to the punch every day, its like a bad game of Jeopardy).




BenedictGomez said:


> ^ I somewhat agree.
> 
> The larger annoyance I have is when people post "deals" that arent deals.  Like $55 for a $65 ticket that can be purchased for $40 on 95.5% of dates.  Seems to happen quite a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abubob (Dec 6, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/Boston/Other/6524
> 
> This is a tremendous deal given there are only 4 blackout days.
> I'm trying to figure out how many I can buy. The wording of the voucher is a bit confusing in that it says:
> ...



This is the deal I was waiting for. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mediamogul (Dec 6, 2011)

Rue LaLa has a two day ski and stay package for two people or seven people (your choice) to Sugarloaf.

 $479.00 for two or $1,820.00 for seven

Deal ends Dec 13

 Details

Reasons it’s a must…

A ski-and-stay package for two at Sugarloaf in Carrabassett Valley, ME is the ultimate romantic winter escape. Package is valid for two guests only. Reservations are required and subject to availability; blackout dates apply. Members are encouraged to book immediately to ensure the best availability. All guests must be at least 21 years of age. A two-night stay for two in a room at the Sugarloaf Inn, located directly on the Birches Trail. The inn offers 42 quaint lodge rooms for a cozy retreat after a day full of skiing or boarding. Four full-day ski passes, letting you and that special someone ski or board for two full days. Access to the Sugarloaf Sports and Fitness Center adds some extra fitness and conditioning to your snowy getaway. Access to daily 90-minute clinics with the Perfect Turn Ski & Snowboard School will brush you up on your skiing or snowboarding skills, so you can hit the slopes with the utmost confidence.

Accommodations:

Spend two nights in one of the 42 cozy rooms in the Sugarloaf Inn. All rooms are equipped with one or two queen beds, a private bath, coffeemaker, cable television, DVD player, and wireless blueStreak Internet access. You’ll even be able to ski in and out of the slopes directly from the Sawdust Chairlift.

Plan your trip:

Validity: Valid January 1 through April 22, 2012, unless prohibited by law. Blackout dates: February 17-25; April 13-15, 2012. Applicable taxes are included. Multiple nights may be purchased at the Rue La La special rate. Members are encouraged to book immediately to ensure the best availability. Limited to 10 offers per person. 

http://www.ruelala.com/event


----------



## fahz (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ski+Ride=free*

Looks like this program is back for another season.  I enjoyed the discounts last year and will be stopping by the participating dealers in my area!
http://www.skiridefree.com/index.html

I gotta agree with dartmouth the more deals to ski the better!  Especially #3



dartmouth01 said:


> I really like this thread, and I just want to add my 2 cents so people aren't afraid to post here because of comments like the ones above.
> 
> 1)Most if not all these deals are time sensitive (only active a day or two), so there's no reason to read all 34 pages.  Just read the last 2-3.  And if you don't check this thread daily, then you're going to be out of the loop regardless of how many posts there are.  Just email subscribe to the thread or get tapatalk if you want to make it easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

I know this isn't in the benedictGomez wheelhouse but
Camden Snow Bowl - receive one all day, any day lift ticket worth $35 for just $17.50

http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

fahz said:


> Looks like this program is back for another season.  I enjoyed the discounts last year and will be stopping by the participating dealers in my area!
> http://www.skiridefree.com/index.html



Someone want to fill up 3 times for me, complete the requirements then send me the coupon? None of these stations are within easy driving distance but the ski areas are...


----------



## fahz (Dec 6, 2011)

I get 8 gallons each time for more frequent stops



Smellytele said:


> Someone want to fill up 3 times for me, complete the requirements then send me the coupon? None of these stations are within easy driving distance but the ski areas are...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

fahz said:


> I et 8 gallons each time for more frequent stops



It would cost me more to drive to get 8 gallons of gas 3 times than the price of the ticket.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> I
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have any deal info but I promise I'll post if I see any (all you guys have beat me to the punch every day, its like a bad game of Jeopardy).



That's just because we have way too much time on our hands.  Once the skiing starts, fuggetaobutit!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I know this isn't in the benedictGomez wheelhouse but
> Camden Snow Bowl - receive one all day, any day lift ticket worth $35 for just $17.50
> 
> http://wvii4.abc7deals.com/




Pretty good deal on the Saddleback tix on that one too...



> YOU WILL RECEIVE A $49 CERTIFICATE FOR $24.50 - TO BE USED FOR LIFT TICKETS ONLY AT APPLICABLE RATES ---- MIDWEEK & SUNDAYS ARE $49 - SATURDAYS & HOLIDAYS $59


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2011)

fahz said:


> Looks like this program is back for another season.  I enjoyed the discounts last year and will be stopping by the participating dealers in my area!
> http://www.skiridefree.com/index.html



And they took my advice by moving into Pennsylvania this year! (not that I'll probably ever use it there).   

When I contacted the woman who runs this back in September she asked for recs on how to improve it, and I mentioned they should expand to the Poconos with Shawnee, Camelback, and Blue Mountain (so I'm guessing BM said "no").

I'm noticing that there are fewer gas stations this year though, which will make it harder to use.  No gas stations in or near South Burlington or Burlington or St. Albans is a chink in the armor.    And I'll need a better "8 gallon strategy", as I used to fill up in 

1) Queensbury, NY
2) Fair Haven, VT
3) St. Albans, VT

and of those, only Queensbury is participating this year.  Gonna have to find out why so few gas stations are involved.  Hopefully the PDF is just a preliminary list.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like to use the Saddleback discount on weekends tho, you have to pay an extra $10 at the mountain. 



MEtoVTSkier said:


> Pretty good deal on the Saddleback tix on that one too...


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

$34 dollar lift tickets to Magic Mountain


----------



## salsgang (Dec 7, 2011)

I am giving away 2 adult lift tickets good for any day 2011-12 to Saddleback and Mt.Abram via my blog. See this post for details and how to enter.


----------



## k123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Meadowlands Ski and Snowboard Sale going on now: http://www.ridemteverest.com/giants-stadium-sale/

They're giving a free lift ticket if you purchase a Hunter Big Lift Card


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2011)

k123 said:


> They're giving a free lift ticket if you purchase a Hunter Big Lift Card



Hmmm.... so that would bring midweeks down to $29, pretty darn good.   May pull the trigger on that, but does anyone know what Hunter tickets inside 48 hours went for on liftopia last year?


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2011)

NYT discounts article.  Ho hum...


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 8, 2011)

Groupon discount for Ski Stop @ Canton and Westwood.  $25 gets you $50 worth of merch.  My gf and I did the Bostondeals.com one last month, and already cashed them in for new boots @ the Westwood location for each of us.  Each of the boots were about $50 more there, than online.  But basically with the discount we got a really good bootfitting sessions (and future tweakings if necessary) for the same price, so we're really happy. We've never had nice boots before.

I never did check out the prices of merch there though. I need to get some goggles for the gf for christmas, are their prices decent overall? I'm assuming their stuff can't be 100% markup compared to online, so buying goggles for her with the discount should work out better $$ wise.  What do you guys think?  Also, I'm planning on getting custom soles because I have flat feet, are their custom sole prices good (I think it was $140 normally, if the boot was bought there)?

http://www.groupon.com/ch/grouponicus/deals/gx-ski-stop?c=all&p=4


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2011)

The Crotch - 37.80
http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=3075
They have Waterville and Granite Gorge on the site as well


----------



## soulseller (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.giltcity.com/boston

$35 Pico tix


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 9, 2011)

$99 for $200 at Lahouts for ski package or snowboard package.

http://deals.boston.com/deal/4824/lahouts?s_campaign=Deals_Lahouts_120911_Email


----------



## fahz (Dec 9, 2011)

*Adirondack package deals*

Deals like the one below are available here alone with many other packages focused on the Lake Placid experience

http://visitadirondacks.com/where-to-stay/packages.html

Ledge Rock Inn near Whiteface Mountain in Wilmington, N.Y., offers packages that include hotel accommodation and a ski lift ticket starting at $78.50 per person, per night


----------



## salsgang (Dec 10, 2011)

Reminder to enter the drawing for two free adult lift tickets to both Saddleback and Mt. Abram at my blog. Drawing December 17 - winner will have tickets in time for Christmas. See blog post for all the details and how to enter.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2011)

http://wktvski.mediawebconnect.com/deal/36321

WKTV Pro Ski Card  $99 pass with Blackouts
Central NY state/Syracuse area
Togneburg
Big Tupper
Oak Mountain
Snow Ridge (the place that get GOBS AND GOBS of snow
Woods Valley


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2011)

Weekly drawing for Ski Utah tickets
http://apps.facebook.com/winskitickets/contests/179535


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 10, 2011)

Ended up taking the deal for Cranmore the mall has going. I figured that it would at least make for a good day over there with my brother who seems to like intermediate groomers and I could pair that up with another resort in the area the next day depending on how things go.

With what I'm seeing in deals this year; it looks like I might be on the BSSC ski bus a little more with the few Wednesdays they go to Mount Snow on for $59 to stretch $$ due to the lack of the mall deal also being available for Wildcat.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2011)

*Toys @ Cannon*

December 17-18: Toys for Tots collection at Cannon! A program from the US Marine Corps Reserve, we'll be collecting new, unwrapped toys for children in need this Holiday season. Bring a toy to Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge both Saturday & Sunday and you'll receive a voucher for 50% off any Full Day lift ticket valid anyday 12/17 through January 31st!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 12, 2011)

billski said:


> December 17-18: Toys for Tots collection at Cannon! A program from the US Marine Corps Reserve, we'll be collecting new, unwrapped toys for children in need this Holiday season. Bring a toy to Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge both Saturday & Sunday and you'll receive a voucher for 50% off any Full Day lift ticket valid anyday 12/17 through January 31st!



And a half off/2fer deal for Superbowl Sunday...



> Super Sunday Special - February 5
> Get your turns in before the big game starts! 2 people can ski/ride for just $68!


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2011)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> And a half off/2fer deal for Superbowl Sunday...



That's always a great day for me.  I don't follow organized sports (skiing doesn't count), so I get a great day.  A bit crazy for the first couple hours when everyone tries to get six hours of skiing into two.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

Although I have seen better deals: http://www.brattleborobigdeals.com/deal/brattleboro/50-weekend-day-adult-ski-lift-tubing-pass
Magic 50% OFF Adult Weekend All-Day Ski Lift Ticket and Tubing Pass


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

Ski and stay - Burke
http://www.eversave.com/boston/wildflower-inn
$74 for a one-night stay at The Wildflower Inn or $164 to add two Burke Mountain lift tickets


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 13, 2011)

*Ski and Ride w/ the point*

http://pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2012.php

Friday's throughout the season ski for 1/2 price at VT mtns. Pair this with a 2 for 1 RSNE wknd tour Saturday event and a cheap place to stay Friday night and you are in business!


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do these usually sell out quickly?  I don't think I'll be passing by any of the retailers until January.



xwhaler said:


> http://pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2012.php
> 
> Friday's throughout the season ski for 1/2 price at VT mtns. Pair this with a 2 for 1 RSNE wknd tour Saturday event and a cheap place to stay Friday night and you are in business!


----------



## mister moose (Dec 13, 2011)

CBS radio is offering 6 mountains for $125 (plus a 7.50 fee).  Ski Catamount, Magic, Mohawk, Sunapee, Smugglers, and Butternut once each.  Usual holiday blackout dates.

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/ski-club/


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

mister moose said:


> CBS radio is offering 6 mountains for $125 (plus a 7.50 fee).  Ski Catamount, Magic, Mohawk, Sunapee, Smugglers, and Butternut once each.  Usual holiday blackout dates.
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/ski-club/



Just note they aren't good on Saturdays.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Do these usually sell out quickly?  I don't think I'll be passing by any of the retailers until January.



depends on the store.  Call and ask.  I'm going to ask my scout up that-away to get me some.  PM me if you want to cough up 3 Georges.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, I just checked yesterday for the Magic deal, must of just went up today. I ordered a couple.



The WCCC deal on magic is especially attractive -- it has no blackout dates.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> The WCCC deal on magic is especially attractive -- it has no blackout dates.



And it looks like there's only 12 tickets left, so get them quick!


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 14, 2011)

6 left now.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Maple Ski Ridge – Rotterdam  (albany area)
$15 for Seven-Hour Lift Ticket ($30 Value)

groupon/boston


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Today's Save: $74 for a one-night stay at The Wildflower Inn or $164 to add two Burke Mountain lift tickets

eversave.com


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Extended: $13 for two hours of tubing at Nashoba Valley
eversave.com


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Skicoupons.com

OKEMO
36% OFF MIDWEEK TICKETS!
Buy Your Ticket Online in Advance For Any
Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday
and Pay Just $49, a $28 Savings!*
*Valid for 2011-2012 Season. Excludes December 27-29, 2011; and Feb 21-23, 2012
Please View Our Website to Purchase Tickets

etcetera
Bromley
Jay Peak
Killington
Magic Mountain
Mount Snow
Okemo
Smugglers Notch
Stowe
Stratton Mountain
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen
Bromley
Magic Mountain
Stratton


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Over the hill gang
various
Eastern resort discounts not yet posted.

http://othgi.com/liftdeals.shtml


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

billski said:


> Skicoupons.com
> 
> OKEMO
> 36% OFF MIDWEEK TICKETS!
> ...



Really they just send you to the Okemo site and there are no tix for the other areas.


----------



## justjen (Dec 14, 2011)

*Shawnee and Sunapee Deals for Friends of Harpoon*

I've only read the last few pages of posts, so I may be repeating an earlier post.  (However, these are still running, so it's worth repeating!)  The following deals are available to Friends of Harpoon (to become an FOH, go to (http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/):

*Sunapee*
$20 off non-holiday weekday tickets / $10 off  weekend and holiday tickets.  Blackout dates apply.

*Shawnee*
2-for-1 Fridays, December 1 - February 24.  Excludes December 30.

Friday, January 27, is Harpoon Friday at Shawnee.  Two passes for $35, plus Harpoon apres specials.  YUM!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

justjen said:


> I've only read the last few pages of posts, so I may be repeating an earlier post.  (However, these are still running, so it's worth repeating!)  The following deals are available to Friends of Harpoon (to become an FOH, go to (http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/):
> 
> *Sunapee*
> $20 off non-holiday weekday tickets / $10 off  weekend and holiday tickets.  Blackout dates apply.
> ...



Thanks for pitching in Justjen!  Repeats are welcome, we'll miss something for sure.  I forgot all about harpoon!


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 15, 2011)

iPhone related, but with the weather the way it is, this may be the most consistent snow you'll see for a while.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/istunt-2-snowboard/id407775125?mt=8

snowboarding game app, free today.  just played a few mins of it, its not half bad.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 15, 2011)

billski said:


> Thanks for pitching in Justjen!  Repeats are welcome, we'll miss something for sure.  I forgot all about harpoon!



That "Ride and Ski New England Card" is only $20 with the FOH card too and you don't have to wait for it to come in the mail (plus $ 1.99 s&h, total $21.99)

http://www.rideandskine.com/FOH.html


----------



## salsgang (Dec 16, 2011)

salsgang said:


> Reminder to enter the drawing for two free adult lift tickets to both Saddleback and Mt. Abram at my blog. Drawing December 17 - winner will have tickets in time for Christmas. See blog post for all the details and how to enter.




Last day to enter! Drawing is tomorrow. See blog post for all the details and how to enter.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2011)

Ski Ward - $25
http://buywithme.giltcity.com/boston/skiwardbwm


----------



## crazykdawg (Dec 16, 2011)

*southwest 50% off*

http://travel.southwest.com/specialoffers/topOffers.html?int=GNAVSPCLOFFR

have to use between jan 24/25 till jan 31/feb1 and buy today

Manchester to Denver 55$ each way 
Manchester to SLC  76$ each way


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a great deal if you can or already are flying during these dates.  I booked flights to Tahoe during the last big sale ($45/$90/$125 flights), but this is even better.  Just rebooked the same flights on southwest that I already had booked and saved a couple hundred bucks between the gf and myself!  Thanks!

FYI, this doesn't apply to points purchases, I tried.  :-(



crazykdawg said:


> http://travel.southwest.com/specialoffers/topOffers.html?int=GNAVSPCLOFFR
> 
> have to use between jan 24/25 till jan 31/feb1 and buy today
> 
> ...


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 17, 2011)

First Nacski buses got posted; Right now, it's $63 to Sunday River for 12/31; $68 to Loon on 12/31 or 1/1 or to Jay Peak on 1/8 from Woburn, Boston (South Station), or Braintree pickups if you are one of the first 25 to book which is usually easy to do. If 12/31 shapes up to be a good day and nothing comes up until a few days before, SR would be the trip I'd be on. These trips are up $1 from their last year's pricing (as they don't get schedules up until just a couple weeks or so before the scheduled buses). Don't know if I can make it for sure but will sign up if I can get 100% sure about this. If not, I'll catch them with another bus. As they do have a referral program (I'd get a $5 break off a trip), you can enter MA80873413 when you register.

Good to see them back this year as that's how skiing gets to be affordable for me. Went to Jay Peak last year with them in March and am hoping to go this year too to get a true midwinter experience vs more of a spring experience as I closed the season up there last year. Though, since I bought the BSSC bus "groupon" on Buywithme, I'll have to play traitor one day and hop on their bus as both buses board the same place in Woburn (looking to use it for Stowe and  or Killington as Nac charges more for Stowe as the first 25 seat at Nac for Stowe price generally matches BSSC's price and Nac doesn't go to Killington); sometimes the same time but in most cases Nacski departs 15 minutes later than BSSC. When I went to SR last year, both buses were headed to the same place.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

*Dollar Saver - Waterville*

30% OFF   Waterville Valley Ski Area
This $73.00 Waterville Valley Ticket is good anytime Monday - Sunday only during the 2011-2012 season. This ticket is NON-REFUNDABLE. They are non printable and will be mailed to you on the first business day following your date of purchase. Please allow time for delivery. DollarSaver is not responsible for delivery times of the US Postal Service.
Quantity Remaining:	14
Certificate Value:	$73.00
Lakes Region-Concord-Nashua DollarSaver Price:	$51.10
Your Savings:	30%


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

*Dollar Saver - Pats, Granite gorge*

Dollar Saver

Pats Peak Ski Area - Ski Tickets
Things To Do
This DollarSaver $58.00 lift ticket is good for 1 lift ticket for the 2011/2012 season. These can be picked up at the station or mailed to you. When mailed, they are mailed pursuant to a shipment contract. As a result, risk of loss, delivery times and title for items purchased from Monadnock DollarSaver are passed to you upon delivery of the items to the carrier. All sales are FINAL...no refunds or exchanges!
40%
OFF	
Quantity Remaining:	58
Certificate Value:	$58.00
Monadnock Radio Group DollarSaver Price:	$34.80

Granite Gorge

Granite Gorge Ski Tickets
Things To Do
This $42.00 DollarSaver certificate is good for 1 lift ticket for the 2011/2012 season. These can be picked up at the station or mailed to you. When mailed, the certificates from the DollarSaver are mailed pursuant to a shipment contract. As a result, risk of loss, delivery times and title for items purchased from Monadnock DollarSaver are passed to you upon delivery of the items to the carrier. All sales are FINAL...no refunds or exchanges!
40%
OFF	
Quantity Remaining:	35
Certificate Value:	$42.00
Monadnock Radio Group DollarSaver Price:	$25.20


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

Boston.com deals

Shawnee Peak: $39 for one full-day lift ticket (worth $59)


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

*Cochran's Ski Area*

Cochran's Ski Area 
Friday night skiing for family of 4 for $10


jumponit vermont


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

This looks a little odd, but hey, you can be the guinea pig 
Sponosred by Ski Utah

http://apps.facebook.com/winskitickets/contests/181101/entries/new
rize Details
Every Friday 1 lucky winner scores 2 Utah lift tickets. Come back each week for another chance to win.
Sweepstakes Starts
December 16, 2011 @ 03:00 pm (MST)
Sweepstakes Ends
December 23, 2011 @ 02:59 pm (MST)
Need more Details?


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

*Quebec Discounts*

http://mydealbag.com/city/search/montreal/ski


$17 for a full-day ski ticket at Ski Chantecler (value up to $36)  | 

$89 for a one night stay at Le Chantecler hotel and two ski tickets for…  |  Tuango

38$ pour 2 passes de ski pour 1 jour chez Mont La Réserve (valeur de…  |  Web Piggy
$85 for a 1-night ‘Ski-in Ski-out’ formula in a condotel at the renowned Blanc sur…  |  Tuango
$29.00 for an Adult Day Lift Pass from Corporation Ski & Golf Mont Orford ($59.25…  |  SwarmJam

$98 for an Incredible 2 Person Ski Getaway including a One Night Stay and 2 Ski Lift Passes
L'Hôtel le Chantecler

Hey, a family of 5 can ski for four days in VT for cheap$
http://montreal.about.com/od/quebec-ski/a/quebec-ski-deals-packages.htm


he Canadian Ski Council proposes several package deals for differing budgets. Each package deal requires the purchase of 20 lift tickets which can then be redeemed at anywhere from 20 to over 50 different Quebec ski resorts as well as at hundreds of ski hills across Canada. In the 2011-2012 season, the cheapest package deal costs $20 per ticket granting access to 24 Quebec ski hills -- that's $400 plus applicable taxes and a $10 administration fee -- and the most expensive runs $62 per lift admission at 54 different Quebec ski resorts -- that's $1,240 plus applicable taxes and a $20 administration fee. The tickets are not limited to use by one person, so a family of four could use those tickets to go on five separate ski outings in a season.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

*2011 shell station offer - expired*

For the record only (so I can search later) 

http://skifreedeals.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey, a family of 5 can ski for four days in VT for cheap$
> http://montreal.about.com/od/quebec-ski/a/quebec-ski-deals-packages.htm



Lost me on this one. I don't see anything about VT in there...


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Lost me on this one. I don't see anything about VT in there...



Ooops.  I lost me too.  Must be China


----------



## mister moose (Dec 20, 2011)

$30 pico tickets.  Only 4 blackout dates, MLK and President's weekends.  Site shows 14 hours left for sale.

http://www.giltcity.com/newyork/picomountainnycgc?package_id=15190


----------



## jsiewierski (Dec 20, 2011)

*Updated Mountain Sports Club Holiday sale*

Ok we just added a few new areas to our free lift ticket promotion, so we are now at 16 resorts to choose a lift ticket from. In New England you can select a lift ticket to following resorts with the $29.95 membership. Resorts with free ticket option are: Magic and Smugglers Notch in Vermont, Crotched Mountain, Pats Peak and King Pine in NH, Maine we have Lost Valley, Mt Abram and Saddleback currently to choose from there are other resorts with discounts and free lift ticket options. List of free ticket options is here. http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm

all resort discounts listed here at MSC resort offers. http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

mister moose said:


> $30 pico tickets.  Only 4 blackout dates, MLK and President's weekends.  Site shows 14 hours left for sale.
> 
> http://www.giltcity.com/newyork/picomountainnycgc?package_id=15190



Damn fine offer.  I'm going to have to re-think my plan...
I'm starting to come around to the idea that while I can't or don't want all these tix, they would be great tix.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2011)

Whaleback -$20
http://buywithme.giltcity.com/boston/whalebackbwm


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2011)

A stay at Bromley Sun Lodge
http://www.eversave.com/boston/bromley-sun-lodge


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 21, 2011)

Good for the new skiier.

Living Social Deal

http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/1843/deals/209436-two-kids-15-or-adult-25-ski-passes

Pay $25 for two adult ski passes, including ski, boot, and pole rentals, plus two hot chocolates at *Great Brook Ski Touring Center * (a $52 value).

Located in Carlisle, MA

Must be a small mountain (hill)


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> Good for the new skiier.
> 
> Living Social Deal
> 
> ...



Cross-country hence the Touring part of their name


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> Good for the new skiier.
> 
> Living Social Deal
> 
> ...


Decent XC ski area...


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 21, 2011)

<--  Amature
good deal non-the-less.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> <--  Amteur
> 
> good deal non-the-less.



It is the thought that counts


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> <--  Amteur
> 
> good deal non-the-less.


huh?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

http://wcax.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?managemode=PRODUCT&contestid=17178&GroupMode=293976

Go Vermont card $29
bogo for 1/2 off at Stratton, Sugarbush, Smuggs and Jay


----------



## vandi518 (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ Just a heads up all, and very easily overlooked as I did also this morning until taking a second look a few minutes ago, these are buy one get the second at 1/2 price.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

vandi518 said:


> ^^^ Just a heads up all, and very easily overlooked as I did also this morning until taking a second look a few minutes ago, these are buy one get the second at 1/2 price.



oops - Corrected thanks


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't forget about the AZ Summit. 

Free drinks
Free apps
First tracks
(2) days lodging
(2) days skiing

$125 pp


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

vandi518 said:


> ^^^ Just a heads up all, and very easily overlooked as I did also this morning until taking a second look a few minutes ago, these are buy one get the second at 1/2 price.



Welcome to the forums vandi!


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

*BOGOs*

I'm getting pretty tired of these BOGOs.   This is the year of the BOGO.  Smart move for resorts - get two bodys on the slopes: 2x$10 burgers 2x$5 beer.  Do it midweek when things are slow, even  better.   There's nothing to see here... move along now...


----------



## vandi518 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the forums vandi!



Thanks Nick, glad to be here.


----------



## vandi518 (Dec 22, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of these BOGOs.   This is the year of the BOGO.  Smart move for resorts - get two bodys on the slopes: 2x$10 burgers 2x$5 beer.  Do it midweek when things are slow, even  better.   There's nothing to see here... move along now...



I have to agree with you Bill, many more than I remember seeing in the last few years.  I am surprised by today's jumponit, this one is surprisingly weak considering that all of the resorts listed have true 2 fer 1's out in various other forms and several have done JOI deals directly.  I guess they are pulling out all the stops in an attempt to get people out to ski/ride the wrod on the half a dozen or less trails they have open...and after last night's rain that might be a stretch.

45 degrees and sunny is not what any of us are looking for on Dec. 22, downright depressing.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of these BOGOs.   This is the year of the BOGO.  Smart move for resorts - get two bodys on the slopes: 2x$10 burgers 2x$5 beer.  Do it midweek when things are slow, even  better.   There's nothing to see here... move along now...



I may be the exception but they tend to work okay for me. I pack lunch and drink a beer or 2 in the lot after most of the time.


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I may be the exception but they tend to work okay for me. I pack lunch and drink a beer or 2 in the lot after most of the time.



They don't like yer kind..


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

*GetSkiTickets.com*

GetSkiTickets.com currently provides lift ticket discounts for Colorado, Utah, New Mexico, California and Canada. "

Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/12/22/prweb9059393.DTL#ixzz1hK0T1EL7


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

*Ski Vermont Offers 10,000 Beginners Lessons for $29 in January*

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/12/prweb9062208.htm

Ski Vermont Offers 10,000 Beginners Lessons for $29 in January

Specific age restrictions include:
Valid for ages 4 and over: Bolton Valley Resort
Valid for ages 6 and over: Smugglers’ Notch Resort, Stowe Mountain Resort, Sugarbush Resort
Valid for ages 7 and over: Burke Mountain Resort, Killington Resort, Pico Mountain, Okemo Mountain Resort
Valid for ages 8 and over: Jay Peak Resort
Valid for ages 13 and over: Bromley Mountain Resort, Mad River Glen, Mount Snow Resort, Stratton Mountain Resort


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 23, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of these BOGOs.   This is the year of the BOGO.  Smart move for resorts - get two bodys on the slopes: 2x$10 burgers 2x$5 beer.  Do it midweek when things are slow, even  better.   There's nothing to see here... move along now...



Agree with you there and many lodging deals do require 2 people to a room to get the price or otherwise the effective price goes way up. At least with lodging, you do have hostels when skiing alone. But even with hostels, the "deals" at places like SR when staying at a third party hotel are still significantly more $$ than say staying at Snow Cap Inn with 2 people per room. And many times, my friends don't want to ski when I want to and the ride up north for one day does become a bit stressful so that's how I figure the ski buses to be a deal. Ex. Sunday River is $67 for a ticket and ride + $4 to park in Woburn= $71; when the window rate is $80; I'd be spending more in gas and wear and tear on my car even to get to NH resorts that are say; 2 hours away if I'm looking at a $35ish (in SR's case $40) ticket when the distance to Woburn is taken out. If I figure that bus only is $35; ticket price is $36 although the imputed bus cost gets to be an inflated price if you're bringing a family of 4 or so on the bus if you do that since I'm sure it doesn't cost $140 to take any car to SR from Greater Boston.


----------



## dawn-ski (Dec 28, 2011)

*Breakfast on the Cheap...Johnny Boys in Killington and Rutland*

http://wcax.upickem.net/r/83Tpqt8n3vd  todays jump on it $20 of breakfast for $10


----------



## dawn-ski (Dec 28, 2011)

*Woodward in Lincoln,todays Groupon*

2 nights in a family suite for $189 including 2 breakfasts...they sell discounted tickets there for Cannon,and Loon.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 29, 2011)

*Smugglers' Notch $39.00 40% off*

http://buywithme.giltcity.com/newyork/smugglersnotchnycbwm

Usual blackouts, use by April 15th,


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 29, 2011)

*Granite Gorge $20 Lift Tix... AND... $20 Group Lesson & Rental*

Offer must be redeemed by March 18, 2012 or last day of the 2011–2012 ski season, whichever comes first.

http://buywithme.giltcity.com/boston/granitegorgebwm

Offer expires 12.31.11 @ Noon


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

back again this year  - 
http://www.skiridefree.com

buy 1 get 1 free after 3 fill ups of 8 gal or more


hitting the Valero in Greenfield tomorrow, maybe twice if i get lucky.


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2011)

*Crotched, Granite, Dollar saver*

Crotch
http://dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=3075

Purchase a $54.00 Lift Pass that is good ANYTIME. $32.40


Granite Gorge Ski Area - Keene NH
Keene, NH
Quantity Remaining: 105
Certificate Value: $42.00
Lakes Region-Concord-Nashua DollarSaver Price: $21.00


----------



## tomcat (Dec 31, 2011)

January 29th, Shawnee Peak $36 lift ticket for AAA members.    Does anyone know off hand of any other AAA discounts at New England slopes?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2011)

Mount Snow - Jan 8 

YOUTH PAY THEIR AGE DAY - January 8, 2012
• The original Youth Pay Their Age Day began at Mount Snow and is featured at numerous resorts.
• The concept is simple. All kids 18 & under can pay their age for a lift ticket on this select Sunday.
• If you’re 13 years old you pay $13 to ski or ride all day!


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

tomcat said:


> January 29th, Shawnee Peak $36 lift ticket for AAA members.    Does anyone know off hand of any other AAA discounts at New England slopes?



Wa-wa


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 2, 2012)

*Blue Hills Weekday OR Weekend Twilight/Night Ski Tix $14*

Lift ticket valid for anytime on weekdays or at twilight on weekends. (Twilight hours are 6 – 9 PM.)

$14 Lift Tix 51% off
$30 Lift Tix & Rental 47% off
$38 Lift Tix, Rental & Lesson 43% off

Blackout dates include:
January 14 – January 15, 2012
February 18 – February 19, 2012

Redeem by March 1, 2012

http://www.giltcity.com/boston?oeid...t=weekly10amm&ect=control&ept=topnav&eca=logo


----------



## playoutside (Jan 2, 2012)

tomcat said:


> January 29th, Shawnee Peak $36 lift ticket for AAA members. Does anyone know off hand of any other AAA discounts at New England slopes?


 
Just looking at my AAA flyer before I toss it...

Berkshire East - save $5 anytime
Wachusett - Save $5 or 10 depending on time, requires advance purchase
Woodbury - Save $5
Catamount - save $5 sat or sun, non-holiday


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 3, 2012)

*Saddleback - by 1/13*

PM me if you want to check out Saddleback before Jan 13th.  
Two vouchers to fastest AZ responder by PM. 

5" last 48 hours -- mostly green/blue open.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2012)

Bigrock Ski Area 
Wintry weather (or lack thereof) got you down? Let us pick you up with a night of FREE skiing or snowboarding! Wednesday, Jan 4 you can ski or ride for FREE from 4-9p, thanks to the generous support of The Bank of Maine!..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2012)

Discount Tickets from Pedrigee Ski Shop in White Plains and I think they have other stores in NYC metro area   http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0540463897.176934.181155668897&type=1&theater


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2012)

tomcat said:


> January 29th, Shawnee Peak $36 lift ticket for AAA members.    Does anyone know off hand of any other AAA discounts at New England slopes?



Complete list:

Berkshire East  save $5 off ticket, anytime, no blackout
Wawa


----------



## montane (Jan 4, 2012)

*Waterville Valley, NH - Fri Jan 6, 2012 - first 200 with coupon $9.25*

Hello everyone... 

Waterville Valley, NH - Fri Jan 6, 2012 - first 200 with coupon $9.25;

"Join 92.5 the River on Friday, January 6th at Waterville Valley
Resort.  Print the coupon below and be one of the first 200 to
present this coupon, and you'll receive a lift ticket for only $9.25. 
Join the River's Ski Team for a fun filled Apres Ski Party in
T-Bars from 3-5pm."

http://www.wxrv.com/pages/pages.php?page=171

Direct link to coupon (jpg);
http://www.wxrv.com/upload/WatervilleValleyResortSkiandRideCoupon.jpg


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

*Sugarbush*

01/05/2012
$30 Lift Ticket at Mt. Ellen, first of our weekly $30 Thursdays...followed with live music, brew specials,


----------



## bigbog (Jan 5, 2012)

Y'know what I'd like to see.....an OPTION of eating or skiing.....and using all the sugar-laden fast-food coupons towards lift tickets!
Of course it'll NEVER Happen...lol.

That $30/day thing is nice Billski.  ASC & Boyne did it($29) at SL as state-resident days, every Wednesday, and have continued...although now it's up to $39, but even that's been great for a whole season.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 5, 2012)

*Sugarloaf - hotel+2 lift tickets 199$(weeknight), 2 hotel nights + 4 lift ticket $499*

yesterdays boston groupon -- few days left...


http://www.groupon.com/deals/g1g-sugarloaf-boston-ma?c=all&p=4

•For $199, a one-night stay for two in a hotel, inn, or condo Sunday–Thursday and two lift tickets for Monday–Friday 
•Or, for $499, a two-night stay for two in a hotel, inn, or condo Friday and Saturday and four lift tickets


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

*Magic*

Getting word of a Magic "ticket sale" today & Friday only.  At magic store online, print ticket.

Best I can tell it's 1/2 price, $29 this Saturday & Sunday.

Their web is being updated, may be faster to call.


----------



## JFP (Jan 5, 2012)

*Stratton $19.61 Weds Hot Ticket*

I remembered seeing some advertisement about this a while ago (maybe end of last year) & sure enough... 
Description states: "One day, any age lift ticket valid Wednesday, January 11, 2012.  Limited quantity.  Must purchase by January 6th."
http://www.stratton.com/reservations/mg_429/Special_Mountain_Ticket_Offers.search
You need to put 1/11/12 as the date in the 'vacation planner' on the side then hit search & you can order/buy the ticket.
Did not test the method yet because not sure I can go yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Getting word of a Magic "ticket sale" today & Friday only.  At magic store online, print ticket.
> 
> Best I can tell it's 1/2 price, $29 this Saturday & Sunday.
> 
> Their web is being updated, may be faster to call.



I saw this on their Facebook page this morning

*50 Years Special: 50% off the first 50 adult tickets sold this morning at the Magic Store for this weekend. Only $29 starting now....*

and then had this link
http://store.magicmtn.com/product/1551/VT/Magic-Mountain-Store-Lift-Tickets.htm#01-2012


----------



## arkwright (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you where to rent a snowboarding gear in Breckeridge?


----------



## ski stef (Jan 6, 2012)

arkwright said:


> Do you where to rent a snowboarding gear in Breckeridge?



I would check out AMR which is located in City Market plaza right next to the gondola. The owner Dave Stillman is a cool guy and good prices. I think $30 or less a day for the full set up.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2012)

Smuggler's notch on Groupon, not sure if this was mentioned earlier $39

http://www.groupon.com/deals/smugglers-notch-1


----------



## abc (Jan 6, 2012)

billski said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of these BOGOs.   This is the year of the BOGO.  Smart move for resorts - get two bodys on the slopes: 2x$10 burgers 2x$5 beer.  Do it midweek when things are slow, even  better.   There's nothing to see here... move along now...


Just this year? I've had it for several years now. 

*Worst *was *Waterville*. A whole book of 50+ FREE coupons, with ONE exception: Waterville! It's a BOGO. And the girl warn me she'll call the cops if I try to round up another body!!!


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 6, 2012)

abc said:


> Just this year? I've had it for several years now.
> 
> *Worst *was *Waterville*. A whole book of 50+ FREE coupons, with ONE exception: Waterville! It's a BOGO. And the girl warn me she'll call the cops if I try to round up another body!!!



Well, at least Waterville deals are plentiful enough, even if it's a holiday (as matter of fact, that's what I'm potentially planning on for Sunday of MLK weekend provided that nothing else comes up on my schedule and conditions are half decent). Nacski added some Smugglers Notch trips for $60 and now they are offering a Methuen pickup instead of Woburn on a good amount of their trips which I prefer so I am not giving Taxachusetts $4 every time I have to ski just to park in their lot. Plus, the times were adjusted so they are early enough to catch first chair at Waterville and Loon. And now it gets to Stowe at 8:15 am for $71 (if you are amongst the first 25 to book); that puts a good smile on my face.

Now, regretting about purchasing my BSSC daily deal voucher but will still put it to good use and hopefully I'll make it to some of their other events they have going on.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 6, 2012)

JFP said:


> I remembered seeing some advertisement about this a while ago (maybe end of last year) & sure enough...
> Description states: "One day, any age lift ticket valid Wednesday, January 11, 2012.  Limited quantity.  Must purchase by January 6th."
> http://www.stratton.com/reservations/mg_429/Special_Mountain_Ticket_Offers.search
> You need to put 1/11/12 as the date in the 'vacation planner' on the side then hit search & you can order/buy the ticket.
> Did not test the method yet because not sure I can go yet.



Would go if I had a ride; and no buses are running over there that day from where I am .


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

$40 for a lift ticket at Whaleback with today's Google Offers

https://www.google.com/offers/home#!details/fb29348b9f2c0df0/6GRD3HT47J598LLF


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 7, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Bigrock Ski Area
> Wintry weather (or lack thereof) got you down? Let us pick you up with a night of FREE skiing or snowboarding! Wednesday, Jan 4 you can ski or ride for FREE from 4-9p, thanks to the generous support of The Bank of Maine!..



Every Wednesday night is FREE ski night at Bigrock usually once night skiing starts for the season. 4-9pm


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 8, 2012)

Groupon today

$39 lift ticket at Smuggs

limit 5 per person
read the details - doesn't look like there are any restrictions but not totally sure

http://www.groupon.com/deals/smugglers-notch-north-jersey


----------



## justjen (Jan 8, 2012)

*Discounts for several mountains thru DigBoston*

DigBoston is running a "Winter Ski & Tee" deal.  

$60 gets you a digboston.com long-sleeve tee-shirt plus two (2) lift tickets to your choice of Cranmore, Nashoba, Sunapee, or Wachusset. http://digboston.com/deals/gear/60-winter-ski-tee-deal/

$80 gets you the shirt plus two (2) lift tickets to either Mount Snow or Smuggs. http://digboston.com/deals/gear/80-ski-tee-combo-package/


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 8, 2012)

justjen said:


> DigBoston is running a "Winter Ski & Tee" deal.
> 
> $60 gets you a digboston.com long-sleeve tee-shirt plus two (2) lift tickets to your choice of Cranmore, Nashoba, Sunapee, or Wachusset. http://digboston.com/deals/gear/60-winter-ski-tee-deal/
> 
> $80 gets you the shirt plus two (2) lift tickets to either Mount Snow or Smuggs. http://digboston.com/deals/gear/80-ski-tee-combo-package/



Nice one thanks!!!

Speaking of Mount Snow, I know there are BP coupons this year (2 for 1 Sundays).  Also good at Attitash/Wildcat.  Haven't seen them at any BPs in NJ though.  Anybody know where they are available?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> Groupon today
> 
> $39 lift ticket at Smuggs
> 
> ...



This is about the 500th time Smuggs has run a coupon like this this season.  IMO, they're being intelligent in doing so, almost like an airline hedging the price of oil.  Except instead of oil price as the risk, the risk is that this craptucular warm weather without snow continues.  Front load some guaranteed revenue at the possible expense of some later "lost" revenue.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2012)

For Killington from one of the best radio stations in Westchester county http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=174632


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Stowe has ski club appreciation days this week (1/11-1/13) for you ski club members out there. One day ticket $43, two day $64 or three day $96.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think I've seen this one posted yet.  Irving Gas three 10 gallon fill ups gets a bogo to one of many resorts.  A couple of decent ones. Smuggs, MRG, Okemo.  
http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sugarbush, Friday 13th Jan 50% off*

http://pointfm.com/ski-and-ride-2012.php

Ski and Ride with the point.
Show up with your point button and coupon to get 50% off single day adult ticket.

Next Friday is MRG for 50%


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2012)

Groupon
Burke
$42 for One Full-Day Lift Ticket (Up to $70 Value)

Expires Apr 1, 2012
Limit 4 per person. Limit 1 per visit. Not valid 2/18-2/25. Subject to weather. Expires April 1, 2012 or at the end of the 2011/12 Winter Ski & Snowboard Season.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like the dearth of snow is opening things up

Living Social
The Ride & Ski Card
Seasonal Ride and Ski Discount Pass
$24

Google deals
Full-day Lift tickets for Two

Whaleback


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe has ski club appreciation days this week (1/11-1/13) for you ski club members out there. One day ticket $43, two day $64 or three day $96.


covers dumpage day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2012)

From Mount Snow easy survey and you can win lift ticket to use this year, http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/765812/Mount-Snow-Snow-Report-Survey?sessionid=zkzIohLfrEsdyC


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2012)

In Subway fast food, coupons for Camelback in PA. $ 20dollar off snowtubing, $20 dollar off adult all day lift tickets and 20 percent off learn to ski or ride lesson pretty cool


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 10, 2012)

awesome thread here.  saving $ means more slope time.  thanks for all the info.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2012)

I made an excel sheet of the gas stations involved in SkiRideFree.com displaying them in order from south to north along I-87, with address, hours, exit, distance off 87, distance between next participating station, etc... in order to maximize the total number of gas stamps that can be collected on each trip to the north country.

  It was a lot of work, but the ease with which you collect BOGOs makes this my favorite_ "Skiing On the Cheap"_ ski strategy, so to me it was worth it so I dont "miss out" on a station I could put 8 gallons in on my way up.   This way, by timing it right, I can get one BOGO free lift ticket with each ski trip I make.

  I'd post it in this thread if I knew how to post Excel (I know it's possible in similar forums), otherwise if you PM me your email I can email you a copy.  I have it for I-87, I-89, and I-91 as well, so it's probably most useful for those coming from NJ, S.NY, or N.MA.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I created a GOOG map of all the gas stations in the Free lift ticket program.

If you have a Smartphone you can bookmark the URL to my map below and then call it up on your phone when you're out and about to see all the places participating.  

There are 52 stations in MA, NY, and VT linked to the map below.  Hope it helps, and feel free to share the URL with anyone else you know who likes this BOGO program.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=211776287410418508501.0004b635f005aaaf335a5&msa=0


----------



## soposkier (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone else get a two for one via email from killington?  Says it is valid anyday for the remainder of the season.  Business must be slow.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 11, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Anyone else get a two for one via email from killington?  Says it is valid anyday for the remainder of the season.  Business must be slow.



Quite the contrary.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 11, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Anyone else get a two for one via email from killington?  Says it is valid anyday for the remainder of the season.  Business must be slow.



Nothing here but with how I work things a 2 for 1 isn't of value too often even though I ski about 6/7 days or so per season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2012)

from NY Daily News for NY ski areas contest enter by going online to NYdailynews.com/contests lots of great prizes or call 1800 439 1369 9am to 5pm 7 days a week good for Windham, Plattekill, Catamount, whiteface,ski west, hunter, thunder ridge,  greek peak, gore, mount peter, tuxedo ridge


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Anyone else get a two for one via email from killington?  Says it is valid anyday for the remainder of the season.  Business must be slow.



Killington 2 for 1's were good up until Dec.16 only. Pico does have a 2 for 1 deal that is good all season but it's for weekdays only.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 11, 2012)

anyone know of any deals on Sugarbush? Im thinking of heading there tomorrow


----------



## soposkier (Jan 11, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington 2 for 1's were good up until Dec.16 only. Pico does have a 2 for 1 deal that is good all season but it's for weekdays only.



Nope, the one I am talking about has no blackout dates/expiration.  Different then the one that expired.

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-welcome-back/

Thats the link, just need a validation code though which was in the email.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 11, 2012)

Trigger said:


> anyone know of any deals on Sugarbush? Im thinking of heading there tomorrow



30$ Mt Ellen tickets on Thursdays  Have fun!

or if you are a college student, tommorow is your day--


----------



## Masskier (Jan 11, 2012)

Groupon for Burke  $42,  3 days left to buy.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/burke-mountain-boston?c=all&p=8


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Good one today, Sugarloaf groupon! 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/g1g-su...edium=afl&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=rvs

For $199, a one-night stay for two in a hotel, inn, or condo Sunday–Thursday and two lift tickets for Monday–Friday
Or, for $499, a two-night stay for two in a hotel, inn, or condo Friday and Saturday and four lift tickets

Not as slick as the AZ Summit, of course, but still pretty good


----------



## playoutside (Jan 12, 2012)

*Killington/Pico discounts*

Potter Brothers just added Killington and Pico discounts.  Must pick up tickets at their Kingston, NY store.  Kingston is an easy stop for anyone heading north on the NY Thruway from NY/NJ. Save $19 at Killington or save $22 at Pico.

http://potterbrothers.com/2012/discounts-to-killington-and-pico/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Forgot to mention, I created a GOOG map of all the gas stations in the Free lift ticket program.
> 
> If you have a Smartphone you can bookmark the URL to my map below and then call it up on your phone when you're out and about to see all the places participating.
> 
> ...



Just in case anyone plans on using my "B1G1 Free Gas Station Map" linked above, for some reason I had to cut/paste and email myself the link above first, and then open it from email on my phone (i.e. Google map search didnt pull it up). 

 But once opened it's working perfectly, and even integrating with the GPS on my phone.  Technology is cool!


----------



## fahz (Jan 12, 2012)

*I got this but it didn't work?*



soposkier said:


> Nope, the one I am talking about has no blackout dates/expiration.  Different then the one that expired.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-welcome-back/
> 
> Thats the link, just need a validation code though which was in the email.



I got this but it didn't work?

Tried again and it worked
Wow no blackout dates
Just bring this voucher to any Killington ticket window to receive your adult 2 for 1 Killington lift tickets. Valid through the end of the 2011-12 winter season. No blackout days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Nope, the one I am talking about has no blackout dates/expiration.  Different then the one that expired.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-welcome-back/
> 
> Thats the link, just need a validation code though which was in the email.



How does one get a validation code if you didn't get the email?

I have a mid week pass so that's not a problem but would think of using 2for1 for a weekend day.


----------



## fahz (Jan 12, 2012)

*Wow*



BenedictGomez said:


> Forgot to mention, I created a GOOG map of all the gas stations in the Free lift ticket program.
> 
> If you have a Smartphone you can bookmark the URL to my map below and then call it up on your phone when you're out and about to see all the places participating.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks I'm on my 3rd or 4th - Thanks!


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 12, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Anyone else get a two for one via email from killington?  Says it is valid anyday for the remainder of the season.  Business must be slow.



I just got the email today. I filled in the info and received the voucher via email in just a few minutes. Nice that there's no black out dates.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2012)

fahz said:


> *Wow thanks I'm on my 3rd or 4th - Thanks!*



No problem.  Glad  to hear someone is putting my map to good use!  

Frankly, I'm surprised the folks at SkiRideFree dont have something like that available on their website.  It makes it tough to earn the free lift tickets if you have no idea WTH to get your stamps in the first place!   lol


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is about the 500th time Smuggs has run a coupon like this this season.  IMO, they're being intelligent in doing so, almost like an airline hedging the price of oil.  Except instead of oil price as the risk, the risk is that this craptucular warm weather without snow continues.  Front load some guaranteed revenue at the possible expense of some later "lost" revenue.


I'm not sure it has anything to do with warm weather and lack of snow. This Groupon is happening during what could turn out to be the season's biggest single snowstorm since the lifts begin turning. They've been running these deals since before they even opened. I think it was part of their sales and marketing strategy.

And it makes a lot of sense for Smuggs. Most Smuggs skiers are either vacationing at the mountain and doing the resort thing or season pass and bash badge holders from the greater Burlington area. People who don't see these deals and ski Smuggs as day skiers will pay walk up rate. I bet most people buying these Smuggs deals are not frequent Smuggs skiers and very likely a LOT of folks that have never been to Smuggs.

Let's face it, Smuggs is a pain to get to. It is just as far as Jay Peak from anyone south of the 89/91 split. Jay is perhaps faster to get to than Smuggs since you don't need to worry about Route 100 traffic, back roads to Jay off the interstate are a breeze. People complain about Jay being far but the remoteness of Smuggs was one of the reasons it took me so long to get over there... and that was a terrible reason to delay that first visit. Now it is one of my favorites.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Let's face it, Smuggs is a pain to get to. It is just as far as Jay Peak from anyone south of the 89/91 split. Jay is perhaps faster to get to than Smuggs since you don't need to worry about Route 100 traffic, back roads to Jay off the interstate are a breeze. People complain about Jay being far but the remoteness of Smuggs was one of the reasons it took me so long to get over there... and that was a terrible reason to delay that first visit. Now it is one of my favorites.



Smugg's is about 1/2 hour closer than Jay for the NYC crowd, and just a touch farther than Jay for the Boston crowd, so yeah, it's not a big difference, but to some that are already driving 6+ hours, that 30 minutes can be a deciding factor.  But I think the bigger factor is human psychology.  You just look at the map and Jay SEEMS much farther, even though it isnt.  Someone who doesnt know looks at the map and thinks, "Wow, that's almost Canada".

As for Groupon, however, I disagree with you.  IMO, from the business perspective the guaranteed revenue contribution is attractive.   And as with all gift certicificates (which is really what a Groupon is), they know "X percent" will never even be redeemed.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2012)

Magic for 29

http://buywithme.giltcity.com/boston/magicmountainbwm


----------



## vandi518 (Jan 13, 2012)

$39 Smuggs Tiks on Ruelala Boston

http://click1.ruelala.com/r/MKNVYI/9SK60/SL3SHI/XC3V8N/ZB4LNZ/QF/h?a=MKNVYI&b=OJ6746&c=4C1XOQM&d=R1N9TY&e=1[/URL]


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Nope, the one I am talking about has no blackout dates/expiration.  Different then the one that expired.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-welcome-back/
> 
> Thats the link, just need a validation code though which was in the email.



weird

I'm on their email list, but didn't get that offer.


----------



## gotr0 (Jan 13, 2012)

Skiing For Two - Two Lift Tickets to Whaleback Mountain

http://www.zozi.com/experiences/ski-snowboard-lift-tickets-whaleback-mountain/2063


----------



## alpinecarver (Jan 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> weird
> 
> I'm on their email list, but didn't get that offer.



Same here...


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 13, 2012)

alpinecarver said:


> Same here...



Me either:-x


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just in case anyone plans on using my "B1G1 Free Gas Station Map" linked above, for some reason I had to cut/paste and email myself the link above first, and then open it from email on my phone (i.e. Google map search didnt pull it up).
> 
> But once opened it's working perfectly, and even integrating with the GPS on my phone.  Technology is cool!



Great map, works fine on my phone...THANKS!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2012)

http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=176130 from Peak 1071fm radio for Hunter mountain free tickets by entering email address a good contest


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2012)

groupon

Boston Ski + Tennis $50 for $25


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> *Great map, works fine on my phone...THANKS!!!*!



No problem, glad it's helping you.   Gas up and get those free lift tickets  people!!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

Magic

Monday: The Martin Luther King holiday weekend continues, and for everyone who gets the day off, it's supposed to be a beautifully clear and cold day. The tube park will also be open as it is a holiday, as will the Black Line Brew Pub.
So, four great days in store here at Magic. And, it's a perfect time to introduce someone new to what Magic is all about: a uniquely fun and challenging mountain with a close-knit, spirited ski and riding community.
Bring a Friend to Magic Weekend (25% off)
And, to help do just that, we are offering 50 tickets (for our 50 years celebration) on Saturday, Sunday and Monday at 25% off for all age groups. They can only be purchased online at the Magic Store order here
Safe travels North everybody and THINK SNOW!


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

*Sugarbush Off site Tix*

Shop	City	State
EMS	Manchester	CT
EMS	Manchester	CT
EMS	W. Hartford	CT
Pedal Power	Action	MA
DoubleTree	S. Burlington	VT
EMS	Boston	MA
REI	Boston	MA
EMS	Cambridge	MA
EMS	Foxborough	MA
REI	Framingham	MA
EMS	Hadley	MA
REI	Hingham	MA
EMS	Hyannis	MA
EMS	Millbury	MA
EMS	Newton	MA
REI	Reading	MA
Centre Ski & Bike	West Newton	MA
EMS	Manchester	NH
EMS	W. Lebanon	NH
EMS	Albany	NY
EMS	Saratoga Springs	NY
EMS	Schenectady	NY
EMS- Main Contact	Peterborough	NH
EMS	Schenectady	NY
Golden Eagle Resort	Stowe	VT
Holiday Inn	S. Burlington	VT
REI	Cranston	RI
Marriott Courtyard	Burlington	VT
Ski Rack	Burlington	VT
Old Stagecoach Inn	Waterbury	VT
Ski Haus of VT	Middlebury	VT
Capital Plaza	Montpelier	VT
Onion River Sports	Montpelier	VT
Slope Style Ski & Ride	Montpelier	VT
Fleur De Lis Lodge	Pittsfield	VT
Ski Express in Richmond	Richmond	VT
Alpine Shop	S. Burlington	VT
EMS	S. Burlington	VT
Best Western - Waterbury-Stowe	Waterbury	VT
Marriott Residence Inn	Williston	VT
Marriott Towne Place Suites	Williston	VT


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

*Ski Haus, Burlington MA, Salem NH*

Off site tickets
http://skihaus.com/services.htm#tickets
Sugarbush, Bretton Woods, Pats

Save 8-15 bucks.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

Mike, from the Golden Lion Inn in Warren (ski Sugarbush and/or Mad River) has continued his discount to all AZers.  It's $10 off the prevailing rate.  Mention AZ in the comments section of the request form.

http://www.goldenlionriversideinn.com


----------



## Trigger (Jan 15, 2012)

*Smugglers Notch groupon #39*

http://www.groupon.com/deals/smugglers-notch-boston?post_purchase=true
 I just bought two of these.


----------



## k123 (Jan 15, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> No problem, glad it's helping you.   Gas up and get those free lift tickets  people!!!!



Got my second sticker today, one more to go.  Thanks for posting the map


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

*Bolton $29*

Bolton pop up sale


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

Richelson's Feet First in Plymouth NH sells off-site tickets to Bretton Woods.  It's about 15 bucks off the window rate.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2012)

Killington towfer valid all season. Check your inbox. (If you're already on their mailing list, you should already have it in your inbox)

I know I whine about twofer being lame. But that's just me. Those of you who can take advantage of it. That's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2012)

k123 said:


> Got my second sticker today, one more to go.  Thanks for posting the map



You're welcome.  And here it is again since its buried 3 or 4 pages back. 

 $3.19 gas sucks, but at least we can get free lift tickets out of it!

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=211776287410418508501.0004b635f005aaaf335a5&msa=0


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2012)

From January 23rd to 27th, seniors 55 years and over can ski for $25 a day at Mont SUTTON, upon presentation of an identity card showing the date of birth. In addition to engaging in an outdoor physical activity, these people will have the opportunity to combine business with pleasure by participating in a few activities throughout the week, and taking the opportunity to meet new people


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2012)

*saddleback*

Wednesday is $10 Bring a Friend Day, plan ahead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Paragon sports in NYC is now having their winter sales


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't know if this has already been posted but it's National Safety Awareness Week at Killington [14th to 22nd January]. Buy a helmet and receive a lift ticket voucher for use any day from the 24th of January to the end of the 2012 season [no mention of black-out days].
Basically if you were planning on getting a helmet anyway [as most people are these days] then why not get one at Killington where you can get a free lift ticket to boot?!

http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/mountain_events/national_safety_awareness_week


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sunday River - friend a passholder?*

"Hey Passholders... Want to share a ski date with a buddy? We're offering $49 lift tickets to friends of passholders every Sunday through Friday now through Feb 17. Call 'em up - your buddies, in-laws, distant cousin - and show them what a Happy Place is all about!!"

If you have a friend that has a Loon, Sunday River, Sugarloaf pass -- they can buy you a $49 ticket at Sunday River if its not a Saturday until 2/17.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sunday River - facebook Friday 1/20*

Looks like if you befriend Sunday River on Facebook and join in on Facebook Friday you can ski this friday (1/20/12) for 49$.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> Looks like if you befriend Sunday River on Facebook and join in on Facebook Friday you can ski this friday (1/20/12) for 49$.



(((Said in Dr. Evil voice))) Why ski this friday for $49, when you can ski Stratton for free Facebook Friday?


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 19, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> (((Said in Dr. Evil voice))) Why ski this friday for $49, when you can ski Stratton for free Facebook Friday?



When I saw that on FB, I couldn't believe it. I was already planning on going, but now there is more incentive.


----------



## fahz (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thanks this turned out to be a great day of skiing!*

Thanks this turned out to be a great day of skiing!



BenedictGomez said:


> (((Said in Dr. Evil voice))) Why ski this friday for $49, when you can ski Stratton for free Facebook Friday?


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 21, 2012)

fahz said:


> Thanks this turned out to be a great day of skiing!



Same here; I went and really enjoyed myself. With the tough season with snow, it was a great way to kick off my season.


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 21, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> (((Said in Dr. Evil voice))) Why ski this friday for $49, when you can ski Stratton for free Facebook Friday?



Anyone know if this is an ongoing thing or a one off? Bummed that I missed it!


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 21, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> Anyone know if this is an ongoing thing or a one off? Bummed that I missed it!



Word was in the gondola from people who work there was that even employees were very surprised they were running such a thing; and no one knew until Wednesday night and no one has a clue if it'll run again. 

I think from the queues they set up, they were expecting a larger crowd than what actually came. Particularly at Shooting Star (upper Sun Bowl side 6 pack), the lift has almost no one riding it  when it runs midweek and they set up a decently sized queue there. Yet, it was ski on to a couple chair wait for the day.

Though, I do see they have $19.61 Wednesdays, $49 lift and rentals on Tuesdays, and a couple other specials here that require some planning ahead http://www.stratton.com/reservations/mg_429/Special_Mountain_Ticket_Offers.search


----------



## thoran1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I apologize ahead of time if this has been covered before.  I assume there's a search somewhere on this page, but I can't figure out this fancy interweb....

Is the Waterville Valley Tuesday deal legit?  Will they actually be selling full-day adult tickets for 20 bucks after the Pat's held the Ravens to 20 points?  Seems like a pretty good deal even if the conditions are less than ideal.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2012)

thoran1981 said:


> I apologize ahead of time if this has been covered before.  I assume there's a search somewhere on this page, but I can't figure out this fancy interweb....
> 
> Is the Waterville Valley Tuesday deal legit?  Will they actually be selling full-day adult tickets for 20 bucks after the Pat's held the Ravens to 20 points?  Seems like a pretty good deal even if the conditions are less than ideal.



Once you get into this thread, there is a a link near the top right which lets you "search this thread/


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2012)

American Auto Assn.
Wachusett
Catamount
Bershire East
Woodbury


----------



## kimbahleeee (Jan 23, 2012)

my friend sara introduced me to alpine zone. this place is great - the pricing options are far more reasonable than anything i've seen yet!


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't forget to subscribe to this thread as well and you can grab notifications when they happen. At the top right of the forum: Thread tools --> Subscribe


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2012)

kimbahleeee said:


> my friend sara introduced me to alpine zone. this place is great - the pricing options are far more reasonable than anything i've seen yet!



Yeah, and we don't charge much either!  Send your check, in $100 increments.  8)


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 24, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> Word was in the gondola from people who work there was that even employees were very surprised they were running such a thing; and no one knew until Wednesday night and no one has a clue if it'll run again.
> 
> I think from the queues they set up, they were expecting a larger crowd than what actually came. Particularly at Shooting Star (upper Sun Bowl side 6 pack), the lift has almost no one riding it  when it runs midweek and they set up a decently sized queue there. Yet, it was ski on to a couple chair wait for the day.
> 
> Though, I do see they have $19.61 Wednesdays, $49 lift and rentals on Tuesdays, and a couple other specials here that require some planning ahead http://www.stratton.com/reservations/mg_429/Special_Mountain_Ticket_Offers.search



Thanks...I'll keep my eyes ears and nose peeled!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

Plattekill 15 dollar lift tickets this wed. Thursday and friday


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Plattekill 15 dollar lift tickets this wed. Thursday and friday



http://www.plattekill.com/winter/trail-report-and-weather


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.plattekill.com/winter/trail-report-and-weather:daffy:



Thanks...you put the daffy smiley to close to the link so it doesn't work unless you delete the word daffy from the address bar.

The point though is: $15 TICKETS...whoo hoo!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

Skier4life said:


> Thanks...you put the daffy smiley to close to the link so it doesn't work unless you delete the word daffy from the address bar.
> 
> The point though is: $15 TICKETS...whoo hoo!!!



http://www.facebook.com/Plattekill sorry your correct


----------



## k123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=176130 from Peak 1071fm radio for Hunter mountain free tickets by entering email address a good contest



Thanks for posting this!  I won the 4-pack of tickets  :grin:


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 25, 2012)

thoran1981 said:


> I apologize ahead of time if this has been covered before.  I assume there's a search somewhere on this page, but I can't figure out this fancy interweb....
> 
> Is the Waterville Valley Tuesday deal legit?  Will they actually be selling full-day adult tickets for 20 bucks after the Pat's held the Ravens to 20 points?  Seems like a pretty good deal even if the conditions are less than ideal.



Posted on FB that Tuesday 1/31's tickets will be $20 too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

Congratulations 





k123 said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I won the 4-pack of tickets  :grin:


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 25, 2012)

*WFNX snowriders*

I'm not sure how this works -- but check it out if in Boston/Worcester Area

http://wfnx.com/snoriders

Looks like chances to win Waterville, Attitash. Bretton Woods, Loon tix


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=1205&StartDate=2012-02-08&NumberOfDays=1          to rent Plattekill 2500 for whole ski area what a deal


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=1205&StartDate=2012-02-08&NumberOfDays=1          to rent Plattekill 2500 for whole ski area what a deal



You dont need Liftopia, this can be done on any Monday through Thursday (non-Holiday).  It's advertised on Plattekill's website.

http://www.plattekill.com/winter/rates/groups


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

Is





BenedictGomez said:


> You dont need Liftopia, this can be done on any Monday through Thursday (non-Holiday).  It's advertised on Plattekill's website.
> 
> http://www.plattekill.com/winter/rates/groups



Is it the same price?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Is
> 
> Is it the same price?



Yea, $2500.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/MountSnowVermont                   super bowl skiing on cheap at Mount Sow


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/MountSnowVermont                   super bowl skiing on cheap at Mount Sow



Gotta love the I hate football ticket name for the Sunday afternoon 1/2 day ticket.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> Gotta love the I hate football ticket name for the Sunday afternoon 1/2 day ticket.


It works for me only sports i like is hockey and nhl playoffs take place when our ski season is ending


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2012)

*Deals for over 50 skiers and boarders*

http://www.othgi.com/
Over the hill gang


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2012)

Arent there usually really solid deals on lift tickets for Superbowl Sunday?   In the words of Shania Twain, that Mt. Snow discount dont impress me much. 

 I think this may be the 1st year I ski on Superbowl Sunday, as I imagine the combination of Giants/Patriots seems like the "perfect storm" for keeping north-easterners off the slopes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Arent there usually really solid deals on lift tickets for Superbowl Sunday?   In the words of Shania Twain, that Mt. Snow discount dont impress me much.
> 
> I think this may be the 1st year I ski on Superbowl Sunday, as I imagine the combination of Giants/Patriots seems like the "perfect storm" for keeping north-easterners off the slopes.



Take look at liftopia.com


----------



## dawn-ski (Jan 25, 2012)

*Cannon Mt. Superbowl 2fer*

Super Sunday Ski & Ride Special 2/5
Get your turns in before the big game - tickets are just 2-for-$68!


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 25, 2012)

Likely only applicable to PA, NJ, and southern NY skiers and riders......Tickets at Sno Mountain are only $10.00 for the rest of the season on Tuesdays. 
I drove by the place for years.  If you've never been it's definitely worth checking out for $10.00. No crowds and great snow making.


----------



## chtrich (Jan 26, 2012)

*Mountain Passport*

I have 4 lift passes to various resorts for sale or trade. I will sell individually or together.

I got them from the Skullcandy Mountain Passport books. They are valid through the end of the 2012 season with no blackout dates.
I live in Utah so they aren't valuable to me. I will sell them for $20 each or trade them for a Utah resort ticket (Canyons or Sundance) if you have the Mountain Passport book.

You can see the passport book here for a list of local ski resorts. I haven't looked them all up, but I know there are some in the NE area.
http://www.mighty-clever.com/geiger-book/#/GeigerRig/2

Here's a text list of the resorts in the bookt:
Alpine Meadows, Angle Fire, Appalachian Ski Mtn, Big White, Bretton Woods, Brundage, Castle Mountain, Hockley Valley, Homewood Mountain, Hunter Mountain, Kicking Horse, Monarch Mountain, Norquary, Nashoba Valley, Rabbit Hill, Silver Star, Spirit Mountain, Trollhaugen, Wachusett Mountain, Waterville Valley Resort


PM me if interested.

Chris


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Google Offers - https://www.google.com/offers/home?...Xk#!details/fb29348b9f2c0df0/UQETZ7YRVWZ4NL6O

Lost Valley in ME for $22


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hunter-Mountain/19076590902     if you bring a season pass from any other ski area only 45dollars to ski Hunter


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think this may be the 1st year I ski on Superbowl Sunday, as I imagine the combination of Giants/Patriots seems like the "perfect storm" for keeping north-easterners off the slopes.



Good point!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2012)

*East coast resort deals*

I have compiled a list of one-time Northeast resort deals
Here  you go:

Jan-Feb 2012


Renumeration in the form of virgin sacrific to Ullr so that these days will be enjoyed.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunday River
$50 Lift Tickets for Folks 50 Years and Older!
Coming for just the day? Lift tickets are only $50 for guests 50 years and older starting Monday, January 23 through Friday, January 27, 2012.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 26, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Arent there usually really solid deals on lift tickets for Superbowl Sunday?   In the words of Shania Twain, that Mt. Snow discount dont impress me much.
> 
> I think this may be the 1st year I ski on Superbowl Sunday, as I imagine the combination of Giants/Patriots seems like the "perfect storm" for keeping north-easterners off the slopes.



True; very tempting to go on that day but we shall see what it shall bring before I shall make a decision. However, my previous plans of going to Sugarbush are out of the question for skiing that day.


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bretton Woods Lodge Ski&Stay $99*

http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers
Now through March 31, 2012: 
package available Sunday - Thursday nights

April 1, 2012 through the end of the 2011/12 winter season: 
package available any night.

I think the Lodge is past due for some sprucing up, but it's basically a free stay....plus resort fee and tax.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

http://rewards.q1043.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=175729


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://rewards.q1043.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=175729


Contest from q1043 for Catmount in Berkshire hills hope someone on here wins


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Hunter mountain if you ski any were this winter show them lift ticket, and 45 dollars to ski Sunday January 29


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/index.aspx


Scotty said:


> Hunter mountain if you ski any were this winter show them lift ticket, and 45 dollars to ski Sunday January 29



http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/index.aspx


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 27, 2012)

andyaxa said:


> http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers
> Now through March 31, 2012:
> package available Sunday - Thursday nights
> 
> ...



Tempting offer; I've got Cranmore vouchers from Simon Mall so I can pair this up with skiing a day at BW.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 28, 2012)

*Plattekill, Shawnee PA, Song, Toggenburg, $15 lift tickets*

This is an incredible deal. It's run through my local FOX affiliate WICZ.  I have two BOGOs for Platty, but this beats them by $9.25. I'd even consider skiing the other molehills for $15. I haven't been to Song since my Son was 5, sixteen or so years ago. Be aware the Platty deal expires 3/31/2012, they probably won't be open longer than that this year, if that. There is a "handling charge" of  $3.75 per ticket, so $18.75 per ticket, still a great deal. I bought four, it's the maximum listed, don't know if they let you make multiple transactions. I think I'll try to sell my BOGOs at the hill when I go. I'd be happy to get $20 and ski for free. Actually make $1.25, professional skier, ambition achieved, scratch that one off the list.


They say good weekends only, then they say if used during the week, no refund will be given, I would think they could be used for a "Powder Daize", if there is such a thing this year.

Here's the link
http://wicz.incentrev.com/

P.S. 
Platty is selling $15 lift tickets directly this weekend. Several other first 100, $15 deals. $3.75 is cheap insurance if I want to ski those days and don't make the cut off. I would be surprised if Platty were actually "crowded", even on their discount days.
http://www.plattekill.com/events/discount-days

Don't forget their pass holder's weekend, March 24,25. I plan on at least one of these free days. If it'd only snow, and gas were $2 a gallon, I'd be in heaven. About $40 round trip for me at current gas prices, sure to increase.

P.P.S
Watch your speed in Roxbury, trust me, you'll pay through the nose.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> This is an incredible deal. It's run through my local FOX affiliate WICZ.  I have two BOGOs for Platty, but this beats them by $9.25. I'd even consider skiing the other molehills for $15. I haven't been to Song since my Son was 5, sixteen or so years ago. Be aware the Platty deal expires 3/31/2012, they probably won't be open longer than that this year, if that. There is a "handling charge" of  $3.75 per ticket, so $18.75 per ticket, still a great deal. I bought four, it's the maximum listed, don't know if they let you make multiple transactions. I think I'll try to sell my BOGOs at the hill when I go. I'd be happy to get $20 and ski for free. Actually make $1.25, professional skier, ambition achieved, scratch that one off the list.
> 
> 
> They say good weekends only, then they say if used during the week, no refund will be given, I would think they could be used for a "Powder Daize", if there is such a thing this year.
> ...



thankyou that is great deal


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.pedigreeskishop.com/jacksonhole_contest.cfm/                       Contest for Jackson Hole from ski shop in White Plains NY


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> This is an incredible deal. It's run through my local FOX affiliate WICZ.



Thanks for posting this!

How did you find that, as it clearly hasnt been advertised well?  It says its "been available" since November 22, yet Shawnee had 200/200 tickets available and Platty had 168/200 available, but if people knew about this they would have both sold out quickly.  I bought 2 tickets to each mountain.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 28, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> How did you find that, as it clearly hasnt been advertised well?  It says its "been available" since November 22, yet Shawnee had 200/200 tickets available and Platty had 168/200 available, but if people knew about this they would have both sold out quickly.  I bought 2 tickets to each mountain.



I first found out about it when I went to the Cliff House in Vestal, NY to pick up my Elk Winterfest ticket. The owner told me about it, I already had two BOGOs, so I didn't think much of it. Just the other day, a coworker who knows I'm an avid skier emailed me the link. I think they advertise on the local AM radio stations also. I would be happy to get anything for my BOGOs, twenty bucks seems reasonable, I got them free. It would save someone buying two lift tickets at the window $36.....and make me a professional skier.

I think they may do this every year. They also sponsor cheap golf green's fees at area courses. You buy a card, "The Clubhouse Card", that lets you golf at several different places. A few other nice perks go along with the card.

Here's that link for any golfers in the area, sounds like a great deal. I gave up golf, too frustrating. With skiing at least I feel like I get better the more I do it. Conklin Player's Club, is an outstanding golf course, I played it when it was new, I'm sure it's even better now. Chenango Valley State Park, while not on the list, is another gem in the Southern Tier.
http://www.wicz.com/clubhouse/

Do you ski/board the terrain park at Shawnee? I've only been there once. A friend of mine was staying there and asked me to meet him there to ski. I was skiing Taos on Tuesday, Shawnee Mountain on Thursday, what a contrast, had a great time at both. I never saw such an amazing terrain park as at Shawnee, especially for such a molehill. I remember a trail that was all jumps, and plenty of them. I don't ski them, but if I did, it looked like it would be fun.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 28, 2012)

> Platty is selling $15 lift tickets directly this weekend. Several other first 100, $15 deals. $3.75 is cheap insurance if I want to ski those days and don't make the cut off. I would be surprised if Platty were actually "crowded", even on their discount days.



Ooops, this was only good Wed-Fri. Sorry, Customer Appreciation Days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Killington Season Pass Holders

Invite up to two guests per day starting Sunday, January 29 continuing through Sunday, February 12 and your guests can enjoy skiing or riding for only $49. To get this sweet deal, simply bring your two guests to any open ticket window and present your season pass. This offer is valid for all ages and all Killington season pass types on all days in the offer


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Berkshire East*

Family Shopper (Lion’s Club Promotion): Buy one $38 Adult lift ticket and get one free. Must present Family Shopper discount coupon at time of purchase. Coupon only valid for the month/date printed on it. Valid  Monday through Friday (non- holidays).


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I am missing it, but where to?



billski said:


> Family Shopper (Lion’s Club Promotion): Buy one $38 Adult lift ticket and get one free. Must present Family Shopper discount coupon at time of purchase. Coupon only valid for the month/date printed on it. Valid  Monday through Friday (non- holidays).


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 29, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> Hmm, maybe I am missing it, but where to?



Bill's post title says "Berkshire East"...   :wink:


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*ski for a buck - Okemo*

Monday Morning Quarterback
Anyone in the mood for cheap ski passes? Ski or ride for $1 per point on Monday, February 6, 2012!  Here is how it works:  the lift ticket rate on this Monday only will be equal to the combined score of the two teams in the Big Game.  (ex. Team A scores 17, Team B scores 14 - so a lift ticket is just $31!)  Attention trivia buffs: the lowest combined score was 21 in 1973!  (Ticket price not to exceed $59.)


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Owls Head, QC*

Tuesday & Wednesday

$20 for Everyone **starting Jan. 10th 2012*

Can not be combined with any other promotions


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Saddleback me*

January 30, 2012
9:00 AM to 4:00 PM

Hospitality Workers in the state of Maine are invited to Ski Free at Saddleback this day.  Please bring proof of employment.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Smuggs*

PLUS--Demo Specials Every Tuesday: 
It's only $19.95 for High End Performance Demos at 3 Mountain Equipment! No reservations required.

Business Monday: 
Drop your business card at the ticket booth and receive $15 off an adult full-day 3-mountain lift ticket.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sugarbush*

$30 Thursdays at Mt. Ellen
Ski & Ride for only $30 on Thursdays* at Mt. Ellen all season long! Also enjoy apres live music, free appetizers from Cabot and Vermont Smoke & Cure, and Long Trail beer specials from 3-6 PM.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sugarbush*

Offsite ticket sales,

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets/offsite-ticket-discounts


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Whaleback*

Last 2 Hours of Any Day
Buy a lift ticket for the last 2 hours of any day for only $15!

Sunday Mornings
Enjoy the slopes each Sunday Morning from 9am - noon.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ski Windham*

January 30- February 3, 2012 Women can purchase this $39 Package which includes 1 Day Lift Ticket and a coupon worth up to $15 at Legends Lounge. Available on line until 12:00 pm February 2, 2012. Snow Checks are unavailable for this product. Cannot be combined with any other offers.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Superbowl Sunday Deals, 2012*

Attitiash	2/5/2012	Superbowl Sunday	$46 
Cannon	2/5/2012	Superbowl Sunday	2fer 68
Ragged	2/5/2012	Superbowl Sunday	2 for 1 
Various	2/5/2012	Superbowl Sunday	varies
Okemo	2/6/2012	Superbowl Sunday +1	combined SB score

What have I missed?


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

There are several ways to skin the cat at the Bush this weekend.  2fer on Friday, 2fer with rsne/chad card Saturday, $45 via Liftopia/giftcard.

I outlined it in my trip plans here.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Greek Peak 2fer*

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/5440/50-percent-discount-on-full-day-lift-tickets

Half off at Greek Peak Mountain Resort
$32 for a full day lift ticket ($64 value)


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Magic Mountain Feb 4-5-6*

The new Super Ski Holiday Weekend proclamation comes with super saving opportunities for skiers and riders at Magic as well. In honor of Super Bowl XLVI, tickets for both Saturday and Sunday are only $46. A two-day pass is just $84 and comes with a $5 voucher good at the Black Line Brew Pub in the lodge to watch the big game. In addition, Super Monday lift tickets are only $25. All tickets must be purchased online at the Magic Store www.store.magicmtn.com. Plus, for Magic’s 50 Years Retro party on Saturday, anyone 50 years or older can pick up a lift ticket at the mountain’s ticket window for 50% off.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

*Mad River, $steaux, superbowl sunday*

$13 Feb 1-3 MRG

Superbowl sunday
$25 Feb 5 MRG
$70 $teaux
$55 Bush
$61 Mt. Sneux
$67 Kmart ($63)
$41 WV
$46 JP
$29 Magic
$49 Loaf
$12 Lost Valley
$53 smuggs
$38 Burke
$47 Cranberrymore
$23 Camden No bo
$45 BV
$20 Otis
$40 Jimney
$28 Granite G
$27 Whaleback
$32 Black NH
$71 Pico
$50 Saddletack

All via Liftopia, except () which is skitickets.com
Use your $10 gift card.  Go for cheap, cheap, cheap


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Free Vacation for Killington contest from very good rock radio station sorry if i posted this before                http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/contestdetail.aspx?AID=174632&status=Current&dts=upm


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> $13 Feb 1-3 MRG
> 
> Superbowl sunday
> 
> ...



Not sure where you found this information but it is incorrect. Pico is $62 on weekends.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Not sure where you found this information but it is incorrect. Pico is $62 on weekends.



I like your numbers better than mine!


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> I like your numbers better than mine!



Pico on Superbowl Sunday would be $48 through Liftopia or $71 for a two day ticket (or if you're like me and don't want to drive and too cheap to rent a hotel you can pay $77 if you're from the Boston/Woburn area to get a ride and tix to KMart from BSSC which is their usual member price or $82 for nonmembers). I do see that Liftopia is sometimes more expensive than what you'd otherwise pay outright at the lift tix window so of course the name of the game is you gotta know your prices. 

Though, I'll probably end up taking the SR deal I'm eyeing for Saturday unless something comes up soon.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> Pico on Superbowl Sunday would be $48 through Liftopia or $71 for a two day ticket (or if you're like me and don't want to drive and too cheap to rent a hotel you can pay $77 if you're from the Boston/Woburn area to get a ride and tix to KMart from BSSC which is their usual member price or $82 for nonmembers). I do see that Liftopia is sometimes more expensive than what you'd otherwise pay outright at the lift tix window so of course the name of the game is you gotta know your prices.
> 
> Though, I'll probably end up taking the SR deal I'm eyeing for Saturday unless something comes up soon.



There's always the hostel at Bush for cheapo.  Don't know if there is hostels around Kmart.  Must be, but I don't get down there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

billski said:


> There's always the hostel at Bush for cheapo.  Don't know if there is hostels around Kmart.  Must be, but I don't get down there.



their is one  cant think of it now


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 31, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of any southern/central Vermont mountains that are accepting Ski Vermont vouchers on the Saturday of President's Day Weekend? The list of blackout dates of course is not published, and before I call resorts, I figured I would ask if anyone knew off the top of their head.


----------



## vandi518 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugarbush Super Bowl Sunday deal, $46 but must be purchased today (1/31).  Here is the link.


http://t.co/Gvn60pqZ


Stowe Woodchuck Day (Feb. 2) $39


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of any southern/central Vermont mountains that are accepting Ski Vermont vouchers on the Saturday of President's Day Weekend? The list of blackout dates of course is not published, and before I call resorts, I figured I would ask if anyone knew off the top of their head.



Fat chance.  Actually Middlebury is the only one as far as I know.  Generally you can kiss off Presidents weekend, and most of the week for discounts.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of any southern/central Vermont mountains that are accepting Ski Vermont vouchers on the Saturday of President's Day Weekend? The list of blackout dates of course is not published, and before I call resorts, I figured I would ask if anyone knew off the top of their head.



The blackout dates are on the back of every voucher.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 31, 2012)

billski said:


> The blackout dates are on the back of every voucher.



Ah, they are on the back of the voucher! I had not noticed that, but you are correct - President's Day is blacked out everywhere.

Liftopia has Magic tickets for $49 that day. May be our best bet.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheap midweek crash and ski for Wildcat/Attitash. 

http://www.couptopia.com/deals/46-percent-off-Ski-and-Stay-at-Royalty-Inn


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 31, 2012)

*WV 1/2 price any Weds. when u buy a sandwich at NH Dunkin Donuts*

http://www.waterville.com/events-deals-apres/resort-wide-specials.html


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 1, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Cheap midweek crash and ski for Wildcat/Attitash.
> 
> http://www.couptopia.com/deals/46-percent-off-Ski-and-Stay-at-Royalty-Inn



That is a great deal. Think I might have to buy a couple.


----------



## justjen (Feb 1, 2012)

Groupon has $42 lift ticket to Burke right now.

Expires Apr 1, 2012
Limit 4 per person. Valid only for single-day lift ticket. Not valid 2/18-2/25. Subject to weather. Expires April 1, 2012 or at the end of the 2011/12 Winter Ski & Snowboard Season.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Feb 2, 2012)

FYI,  here's a sneaky tip about groupon.  If you sign up using another email address and use the referral link from your first acct,  you can get the $10 referral bonus.  On top of that if you go thru discover cards website if you have a card,  you can get 15% off your groupon purchase.  And if you run out of email addresses you can just put a period in the middle of your gmail name (may work for other mail clients,  not sure tho) and it will look like a new email, but in reality it's your original email.  For example alpinezone@gmail.com could be alpine.zone@gmail.com and would look like  new email addy....


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 2, 2012)

*Whaleback 2 for $40*

http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/530/deals/244750
2 lift tkts for $40 or
2 lift tkts +2 rental pkgs for $70
Never been and not sure what shape their hill is in but might be good for later in the season.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.couptopia.com/?referrer=rd-unionleader
Ride and ski card for $25.
They must not have sold as many as in past seasons


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.ettractions.com/ettractions-travel-store-product-details/2012%20Winter%20Go%20Play%20Northeast%20Map/75/

Has anyone used any of the offers in these brochures/ I picked a bunch up on Thanksgiviving wknd when I was at the Long Trail Brewery. Heading to Smugglers Notch next Sat looking to use the 2 for 1 in the brochure. Blackout days are listed but don't apply for next wknd.
What is a bit odd though is it says to send a text message to a number with the code NEW15 or something.
I did that but all I got back was a link to "check out smugglers notch season passes"

There is a coupon code on the coupon which I imagine is for the ticket window to input so they can track internally.
Hoping it all works out but just wondering if anyone else has used these?

Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=177435&status=Current&dts=upm


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.ettractions.com/ettractions-travel-store-product-details/2012%20Winter%20Go%20Play%20Northeast%20Map/75/
> 
> Has anyone used any of the offers in these brochures/ I picked a bunch up on Thanksgiviving wknd when I was at the Long Trail Brewery. Heading to Smugglers Notch next Sat looking to use the 2 for 1 in the brochure. Blackout days are listed but don't apply for next wknd.
> What is a bit odd though is it says to send a text message to a number with the code NEW15 or something.
> ...



I have used them in years past. Just bring the coupon to the ticket counter and you'll get 2fer1. The code is just to get more info about the ski area and is nothing else


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> http://www.waterville.com/events-deals-apres/resort-wide-specials.html



They'll get a lot of police


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=177435&status=Current&dts=upm


Its contest for free snowboard from peak fm radio


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Its contest for free snowboard from peak fm radio


You get points by signing up to there email and answer trivia questions,  you can use those points to apply for free gifts one being Pelican Adrienne snowboard 51inch x4x 10


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You get points by signing up to there email and answer trivia questions,  you can use those points to apply for free gifts one being a snowboard



http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=175528&status=Active    free cash you can win and use to go skiing too


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://wxpk.listenernetwork.com/asp3/ContestDetail.aspx?AID=175528&status=Active    free cash you can win and use to go skiing too



There is an edit button so you don't have to keep quoting yourself


----------



## JFP (Feb 3, 2012)

*Discounted tix to Bromley, GG, Pat's & Stratton*

http://www.dollarsavershow.com/Category.aspx?category_id=124

Bromley Mountain
Peru, VT
Quantity Remaining: 45
Certificate Value: $69.00
Keene Deals Price: $48.30
More Info	
Quantity: 

30% OFF



Granite Gorge Ski Tickets
Keene, NH
Quantity Remaining: 15
Certificate Value: $42.00
Keene Deals Price: $29.40
More Info	
Quantity: 

30% OFF



Granite Gorge Tubing Tickets
Keene, NH
Quantity Remaining: 26
Certificate Value: $18.00
Keene Deals Price: $12.60
More Info	
Quantity: 

30% OFF



Pats Peak Ski Area - Ski Tickets
Henniker, NH
Quantity Remaining: 8
Certificate Value: $58.00
Keene Deals Price: $40.60
More Info	
Quantity: 

30% OFF



Stratton Mt Resort
Stratton Mtn, VT
Quantity Remaining: 43
Certificate Value: $55.00
Keene Deals Price: $38.50


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=88_doubleticket&filter=       this sunday at Hunter in Catskills tickets only like 45 dollar


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 4, 2012)

Loon will be $49 Feb 7 or 9 with a coupon from their Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/loonmtn And all non holiday Sunday afternoons are now $25. Gotta say this is a pretty bad winter to see them offering a discount outside of the frequent skier card and group rates (of course the bus ride and tix are as always $68 when Nacski is running there under "early" booking rates which is good for those within a reachable distance of Woburn, Waltham, and/or Braintree MA http://www.nacski.com/ma/register.aspx?id=MA80873413). And even there is no more American Express discount if you're paying at the window (although I generally do not myself) which at least got you about $12 off on most days but it's a discount that won't have me that motivated to jump at.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2012)

*Friend of Harpoon*

Well, it only took 2.5 months, but my FOH card finally arrived.  Many of the discounts have come and gone, but we'll see.  I know, some of these you can get elsewhere.  But hey, it's another free card.

October,
meh

Nov, Dec.
2-for-1 Fridays at Shawnee Peak
Discounted Lift Tickets at Mount Sunapee ('11/'12)
Discount on THE RIDE AND SKI card
Win Skis from K2 and Harpoon
Enter to Win a Custom Harpoon Snowboard from Tagnine

Feb
Nashoba Valley Snow Tubing Night
Discounted 4-hour tickets and Harpoon beers afterwards.

Lots of other non-winter sports activities.

http://www.friendofharpoon.com


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 6, 2012)

billski said:


> Well, it only took 2.5 months, but my FOH card finally arrived.  Many of the discounts have come and gone, but we'll see.  I know, some of these you can get elsewhere.  But hey, it's another free card.
> 
> October,
> meh
> ...



Yeah, I was starting to wonder what was up with them, but I got an email from them a couple days ago saying that they had put one in the mail.

Better late than never!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

:grin:http://potterbrothers.com/pb-tickets/      This coming weekend Feb 11 and 12 lots of flex tickets good for several catskills ski areas in NY.


----------



## Gnarlybarley (Feb 7, 2012)

Skiing in Bulgaria, Bansko is pretty cheap, I went there last year, wasnt the best of resorts but still cheap and didnt have that snobby aura that surrounds so many other resorts in Europe! http://www.skibansko.bg


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2012)

In NYC today and tomorrow February 7 and 8 Stratton ski mountain is giving out 2 for 1 lift cards in Penn Station at 42 st. And 7 Ave.  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...168876159466.148492.9189524466&type=1&theater    their by the Amtrak and by Krispy Kreme


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 7, 2012)

*Whaleback*

This Saturday 2-11 college students can ski and ride for FREE from 9am-4pm with any valid student ID!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> In NYC today and tomorrow February 7 and 8 Stratton ski mountain is giving out 2 for 1 lift cards in Penn Station at 42 st. And 7 Ave.  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...168876159466.148492.9189524466&type=1&theater    their by the Amtrak and by Krispy Kreme



Apparently, they're good from now until 02/17 and then again from "mid-March" (unsure of exact date) to April 8.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> This Saturday 2-11 college students can ski and ride for FREE from 9am-4pm with any valid student ID!!!



I"m signing back up for college :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Hunter mtn Valentine's special, buy 1 mid week lift ticket and your date skis or snowboards for$ 14. Sign up online and print the coupon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Mount Snow Valentine's special 2 for$ 49, must purchase at least 48 hours in advance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

:flag:http://www.voicedailydeals.com/new-york/     $149 daily deal for mountaineering training or Ice climbing normally $260 at Mount Washington NH only good if bought today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

29 $ lift tickets to Hunter mountain if you go to Ski NY today at Union Square park in NYC.  Event only open to 2 pm today.  Free ski from res bull and all ny mountains will be representatives their giving out free stuff beat.iloveny.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> *29 $ lift tickets to Hunter mountain *if you go to Ski NY today at Union Square park in NYC.  Event only open to 2 pm today.  Free ski from res bull and all ny mountains will be representatives their giving out free stuff beat.iloveny.com



Note from their Facebook feed, those $29 coupons are *only good for March 2.*

Wouldnt want people going all the way down to Union Square and finding out they're only good for 1 particular day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Note from their Facebook feed, those $29 coupons are *only good for March 2.*
> 
> Wouldnt want people going all the way down to Union Square and finding out they're only good for 1 particular day.


Thanks for pointing thqt out, I didn't see it.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 9, 2012)

*Sugarbush Valentines Day - 14$*

Feel the love,

14$ on Tues Feb 14th 2012 --

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...t-lift-tickets/14-valentines-day-lift-tickets


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> Feel the love,
> 
> 14$ on Tues Feb 14th 2012 --
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...t-lift-tickets/14-valentines-day-lift-tickets



But will some foxy babe kiss me??  prolly not


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure if it has been posted here but:

Coke has a cool "rewards" program where you can turn the codes in under your cap for points.  They just opened up Sunday River Lift Tickets AND Smuggs tickets.  I save all the caps from work/ family functions, enter them in and...voila.  Free lift ticket.  Just got one my first free ticket to Smugglers Notch in the mail yesterday.  I have enough points for one more as well.

You would have to consume troubling amounts of the stuff to get that many points in a short time but most people disregard the caps anyway. (275 to be exact)


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 10, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Not sure if it has been posted here but:
> 
> Coke has a cool "rewards" program where you can turn the codes in under your cap for points.  They just opened up Sunday River Lift Tickets AND Smuggs tickets.  I save all the caps from work/ family functions, enter them in and...voila.  Free lift ticket.  Just got one my first free ticket to Smugglers Notch in the mail yesterday.  I have enough points for one more as well.
> 
> You would have to consume troubling amounts of the stuff to get that many points in a short time but most people disregard the caps anyway. (275 to be exact)



That's awesome especially for Sunday River as it's always easy enough to go there. Wish it was opened and now I'll be sure to be saving points up instead of spending them on a 20 oz every time I get to 30.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

I just got this from Ski Sundown.  Pretty damn good deal, if you ask me.

_*This is a tough winter. We’re awesome. We want to show you.  * 

New Hartford, Connecticut. 2/8/2012  

We’re pretty stoked on our skiing conditions right now.  Sure, there’s not much falling from the sky, but Ski Sundown’s “Team Awesome” created deep base, stellar surface snow and a mountain of fun.  Ski Sundown is committed to a ski season lasting well into March and we couldn’t be more excited.   

To entice you to experience this winter anomaly of spectacular skiing, we openly invite you to visit Ski Sundown with a friend.  We’d love to show you our mountain’s conditions, enjoy a micro brew with us on our sun deck and munch on a freshly grilled bar burger.  We can even get you rental equipment and a lesson.   

Ski Sundown’s Snow making system is more powerful than any other in the area.  Let us prove that to you.  Our 100% coverage is impressive and we need your help spreading the word.  Please take us up on a ski day to see for yourself.  We’d love for you to enjoy your day and feel the need to share your experiences.  Check our Facebook page.  You’ll see endless comments from our loyal skiers and riders raving about them.   

We’ve got an offer for Skiers and Riders too.  Introducing “30 Thursday’s” 

Knowing full well that if there’s no snow in people’s back yards they won’t think skiing, we’ve devised a scheme.  “30 Thursdays” offers skiers and snowboarders a price break on the already best ski value in the region.  It’s local business, getting creative and enjoying what we do.   

$30.00 8-hour (start anytime) ticket.  $3.00 Draft Beers starting at 3pm every Thursday for the rest of the 2012 winter ski season.  _


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2012)

Loon:

*Spread  the word ~ LIKE us on Facebook or check out the FAN OFFER tab on the  sidebar and ski/ride for $49 Tuesday & Wednesday!*


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2012)

*Stratton Mountain Resort
*

* Join  the ranks of all these couples who've found love at Stratton! We're  offering our FB friends a chance to plan an unforgettable VDay  getaway...

 ...FROM JUST $99 per person. Two days of skiing (for  two, naturally), a night at the Liftline Lodge and two $20 certificates  to Bentley's at the Inn. Available Mon, Tues and Weds nights this week  (2/13-2/15). Call 1-800-Stratton to book, tell them we're friends on FB  (and in real life, I hope) and steal your lover away for a top notch  Valentine's.*


----------



## 970ah (Feb 12, 2012)

*Survey Respondent Help!!*

I am an industrial design student at Kendall College of Art & Design working on the research portion of my thesis project.  I am researching snow sports equipment management, and need snow sports enthusiasts to take my zoomerang survey.

http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22EQHJPWSSE

…or….

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/Embed/WEB22ERUC6QWX8/"></script><noscript><a href="http://www.zoomerang.com/">Online Surveys</a></noscript>

Please pass on the link to anyone you know who enjoys snow sports such as skiing, snowboarding, etc. who might be willing to participate.

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Gnarlybarley (Feb 13, 2012)

pretty epic (Y)


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2012)

Bolton Valley- 35 clams
http://deals.boston.com/deal/6692/bolton-valleyvermont


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.jetblue.com/deals/the-love-a-fare-sale/?intcmp=HERO120120214  one day sale today from Jet Blue flights from NYC to Denver and SLC for $105  and $120 each way.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 14, 2012)

Bromley Spring Loaded card $99/4 days, plus its reloadable and carries over to early season if you don't use them all.

http://www.bromley.com/tickets/spring-discounted-skiing/


----------



## elks (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> https://www.jetblue.com/deals/the-love-a-fare-sale/?intcmp=HERO120120214  one day sale today from Jet Blue flights from NYC to Denver and SLC for $105  and $120 each way.



Just as I'm looking for Boston to SLC.  

Otherwise, great deal!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

kelly001 said:


> Just as I'm looking for Boston to SLC.
> 
> Otherwise, great deal!



One day sale good for many cities today.


----------



## Glenno (Feb 15, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Bromley Spring Loaded card $99/4 days, plus its reloadable and carries over to early season if you don't use them all.
> 
> http://www.bromley.com/tickets/spring-discounted-skiing/



Nice value, I'd buy this if it were transferrable to use with another person...as in use 2 of the tickets in a day with 2 people.


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Not sure if it has been posted here but:
> 
> Coke has a cool "rewards" program where you can turn the codes in under your cap for points.  They just opened up Sunday River Lift Tickets AND Smuggs tickets.  I save all the caps from work/ family functions, enter them in and...voila.  Free lift ticket.  Just got one my first free ticket to Smugglers Notch in the mail yesterday.  I have enough points for one more as well.
> 
> You would have to consume troubling amounts of the stuff to get that many points in a short time but most people disregard the caps anyway. (275 to be exact)



Loon is loaded  975 points.  Aint cheap!
Titus 450 pts
Sunday River 505 - out of stock.
smuggs 825



mycokerewards.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Plattekill Mtn in the catskills, Friday February 17 is car load day, the more people in your car the cheaper it is.


----------



## JonD (Feb 16, 2012)

If you buy 4 packages of PopChips at Roche Bros supermarkets, you can email a copy of your receipt and receive a Wachusett lift ticket voucher. I heard this on the radio, haven't investigated myself yet. The question is - are PopChips any good?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2012)

JonD said:


> are PopChips any good?



yes but they cost $30 a bag.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> yes but they cost $30 a bag.



Are they made with gold lol?


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 16, 2012)

JonD said:


> If you buy 4 packages of PopChips at Roche Bros supermarkets, you can email a copy of your receipt and receive a Wachusett lift ticket voucher. I heard this on the radio, haven't investigated myself yet. The question is - are PopChips any good?



Wow; this is a good deal; anywhere I can get the details of this (bag size, where to email to, etc.)? This would be a good deal for me and my friend (especially my friend as he aims to spend as little as possible on each day and he rents skis so he can't spend much on tix or even that much on transit).


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2012)

*Free for a SASE*

Free for a SASE*


A couple of $10 Liftopia gift cards
A couple of Gunstock $5 off Prime time ticket vouchers (no blackout)
A couple of Gunstock$5 vouchers for $5 off regular price of alpine ticket or full day XC trail pass or all day xc ski and snowshoe rentals
Attitash or Wildcat 20% off Lift ticket or free learn to ski package or free appetizer (blackout dates apply)
Bolton Valley $39 lift ticket, single day, no blackouts,
Bolton , 10% off these rates, $79 early late, $99 peak, $139 holiday, double occupancy  PPDO

* You must have been deprived of PBS TV as a child.  So sad... Self Addressed Stamped envelope.

Interested?  PM ME​


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

billski said:


> Free for a SASE*
> 
> 
> A couple of $10 Liftopia gift cards
> ...


You're a good man for offering that to us Mr. Billski!


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You're a good man for offering that to us Mr. Billski!



Same here. Been tough; still have to use a voucher for the ski bus but will also be good for December of '12. But who knows what that'll bring so I'll just try and pick a day I can go (as long as no heavy wind is predicted) regardless of conditions.


----------



## jacko1221 (Feb 18, 2012)

JonD said:


> If you buy 4 packages of PopChips at Roche Bros supermarkets, you can email a copy of your receipt and receive a Wachusett lift ticket voucher. I heard this on the radio, haven't investigated myself yet. The question is - are PopChips any good?



not that good.  Maybe worth the 8 bucks though, depends on if there are blackouts or not


----------



## Harvey (Feb 21, 2012)

Laszlo Vajtay - (co) owner of Plattekill made this offer:







Here's a link:

*http://www.plattekill.com/winter/blog/229-lift-ticket-deal*


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2012)

billski said:


> \
> this one is simply incredible.  Load up folks!


http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/dealsList.cfm?dType=1
Bump this great, I hope I can do this deal next week!


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got a friend looking for any deals on tickets for this Sunday (2/26) at Mount Snow.  Anyone know if there are any deals to be had?


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> I've got a friend looking for any deals on tickets for this Sunday (2/26) at Mount Snow. Anyone know if there are any deals to be had?


 
Not sure how much of a discount you are looking for but Liftopia has tickets available...


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 22, 2012)

hammer said:


> Not sure how much of a discount you are looking for but Liftopia has tickets available...



She said she checked there but apparently not!  Thanks.  She's just looking for something, even if it's only a few bucks off.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 22, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> I've got a friend looking for any deals on tickets for this Sunday (2/26) at Mount Snow.  Anyone know if there are any deals to be had?



The BP 2 for 1s are good this Sunday.  If you can't find a gas station that has them you can get them on eaby.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> She said she checked there but apparently not! Thanks. She's just looking for something, even if it's only a few bucks off.


Sometimes the deals appear later...when I checked Gunstock last Saturday in the morning they originally had just a few tickets left but in the afternoon there was no limit posted. I'm guessing the ski areas have the option to allocate more discount tickets real-time...


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2012)

hammer said:


> Not sure how much of a discount you are looking for but Liftopia has tickets available...



$69.99 liftopia.  16% off isn't great, but it's all I see out there right now.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> I've got a friend looking for any deals on tickets for this Sunday (2/26) at Mount Snow.  Anyone know if there are any deals to be had?



Not really.  Mt. snow offers nothing this w/e and very little in general

You could go for cheaper if you
belonged to an affinity program (such as passport lifestyle offered through employers.) or
Recreation connection
Vt. Travel Card
pathway to Vermont
price chopper

bought a bulk ticket last summer, or can find someone who did (not me).

It's too late to get anything.  All of the above offers must be arranged far in advance.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 22, 2012)

billski said:


> Not really.  Mt. snow offers nothing this w/e and very little in general
> 
> You could go for cheaper if you
> belonged to an affinity program (such as passport lifestyle offered through employers.) or
> ...



Well, there's a bus that's running there today for $59; wish I could have been on it but I have other stuff to take care of today (and I was w/ my friend at an event called Ruby Riot w/ good ol' Deval speaking til midnight in Boston) but hopefully in 2 weeks when it runs again depending on conditions. Good deal depending on where you live since you get a few bucks off window and you're not worrying about driving or gas costs as they typically cost $67-82 during weekends.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Killington, VT.*

Spring is around the corner and so is the snowiest month of the year, March! To celebrate the soft snow, warmer temps and a jam packed lineup of great events, we’re offering the absolute best deal on lift tickets with the 4-Play Pass for just $199! You’ll enjoy four days of skiing and riding with no blackout dates for less than $50 a day starting February 27 through the end of the 2011-12 winter season.

Plus, once you’ve purchased the 4-Play Pass and used your four days of discounted skiing and riding, you can reload your pass with more $49 lift tickets either on Killington’s E-Store or at any open ticket window.

So what are you waiting for, we still have plenty of spring skiing and riding to take advantage of!


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 23, 2012)

Know it's been just discussed to the point that there's a free Wachusett ticket when you buy 4 bags of Popchips at Roche Bros but here's the details. You go in the store and all you have to do is email your receipt to ski@popchips.com and the ticket comes in the mail. It's unclear if there's any limit on the promotion but I'm going to ask. The ticket is valid for a day or night ticket during midweek periods through April 3 and you can make the purchase through March 30; will be $2.50 a bag at least through Thursday 2/30 to my knowledge.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

Buy helmet today at MountSnow and get a free lift ticket.   http://mountsnow.com/retail-deal-of-the-week-2/


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2012)

Pico for $29 - http://www.giltcity.com/boston/picomountainvermont


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2012)

*JP*

Anyone need JP tix, Drop me a PM.  I will be @ JP on 3/3
I am too busy skiing Sun-Mon, so may not reply until Tues.  Sorry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

O





billski said:


> Anyone need JP tix, Drop me a PM.  I will be @ JP on 3/3
> I am too busy skiing Sun-Mon, so may not reply until Tues.  Sorry.



Have fun.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2012)

billski said:


> I am too busy skiing Sun-Mon, so may not reply until Tues.  Sorry.



Git some Bill!


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2012)

Free Stowe points card gets you $69 adult tix except saturdays and usual holiday blackouts.
http://www.stowe.com/explore/points/

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/lift/


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sunday River - (29$ Wed 2/29 )Leap Day Special Promotion*

***News Flash***
Leap Day Special Promotion 
To celebrate Leap Day as an extra day of skiing and riding this winter we're offering special $29 lift tickets on Wednesday, February 29. These will be one-day, all ages tickets and cannot be combined with other discounts or promotions. Don't miss out! 

http://www.sundayriver.com/TicketsPasses/Lift_Tickets.html


----------



## Karl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm new to the site but I know Hunter just announced a few deals for the spring.

From their FB page: 

March Into Spring Pass
Special Deal for Other Mountain Season Passholders
Receive a March Into Spring pass for $99 (reg. $169) when you have an 11/12 season pass to any other mountain in North America! Preregister/purchase on eski.HunterMtn.com, then present your pass in Snowsport Services for verification. Save over 40% on our spring season pass, and ski or ride all the way through March!

*You must show your valid 11/12 other mountain season pass in Snowsports Services when picking up your March Into Spring pass!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

Karl said:


> I'm new to the site but I know Hunter just announced a few deals for the spring.
> !



Thanks and Welcome Karl!  Any post here is a good post, even if it's been repeated!


----------



## Karl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Bill


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 28, 2012)

Any mountains offer 2 for 1 deals on Wednesday? Or someplace cheap for a college student less than 3 hrs from Worcester?


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 28, 2012)

eatskisleep said:


> Any mountains offer 2 for 1 deals on Wednesday? Or someplace cheap for a college student less than 3 hrs from Worcester?



BSSC offers buses every other week for $59 to Mount Snow; remaining buses will be March 7 or 22nd; thought I'd mention this because it would be technically as good as that when you take a look at gas savings (especially it being $3.75 a gallon now). Closest stop to you would be the Riverside Station in Newton MA (so note $5.75 for parking so total for 2 people to ride the bus if that's the case would be $124 so I guess that's good enough to call it about even w/ incremental wear and tear). Other than that, take a look at Stratton as they've been having some good deals lately and they have a 3 pack of lift tix running for as low as $89; must prebuy online tomorrow.

Also, there are Wachusett vouchers for free at Roche Bros; buy 4 bags of Popchips for $10 and email your receipt to ski@popchips.com. I sent mine in last Friday and have yet to hear back from them though.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2012)

*Sunapee - 2 for 1 weds*



eatskisleep said:


> Any mountains offer 2 for 1 deals on Wednesday? Or someplace cheap for a college student less than 3 hrs from Worcester?



Twofer (2-for-1) Wednesday @ Sunapee

Every Wednesday is a 2-for-1 day. There are no restrictions so bring a friend and two can ski or ride for only $68. Excludes holiday periods.


----------



## wawawawawa (Feb 28, 2012)

eatskisleep said:


> Any mountains offer 2 for 1 deals on Wednesday? Or someplace cheap for a college student less than 3 hrs from Worcester?



Buy a sammich from dunkin donuts in NH and waterville is 50% off. Cannon is only $55 with a college id.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

Saturday March 3rd
CHAD - Ride Ski New England 
2fer with card


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

eatskisleep said:


> Any mountains offer 2 for 1 deals on Wednesday? Or someplace cheap for a college student less than 3 hrs from Worcester?



Weds
cranmore 2fer
Butternut $25
King Pine 2fer
Mt. Sunapee 2fer
Smuggs Womens half price
Black Mtn.
Stowe 3/14 $43 with ski club card

With CHAD card:
Mt. snow 2fer
pico 2fer
Sugarbush 2 fer

Golf ski warehouse 
Okemo 25% OFF

Check you local ski shop.  Many of them sell tix about 10-20 Georges off.

There's lots of others, but it's too late to signup.  Get going next summer.  Seriously.

As always, verify with the mountain before you go.  I take no responsibility for errors herein.  Or anywhere else in the world.

BTW, weekday prices are significantly low to begin with.

Enough?


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

suicide six 
MARCH 5-8
$7.50
LIFTOPIA


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2012)

From loons twitter--
"LIKE US on Facebook and ski & ride for $45 tomorrow and Wednesday! http://t.co/IYHat2Ut
1 day ago by @loonmtn"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 29, 2012)

Lots of 29$ deals at ski hills over for today for leap year.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 29, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> BSSC offers buses every other week for $59 to Mount Snow; remaining buses will be March 7 or 22nd; thought I'd mention this because it would be technically as good as that when you take a look at gas savings (especially it being $3.75 a gallon now). Closest stop to you would be the Riverside Station in Newton MA (so note $5.75 for parking so total for 2 people to ride the bus if that's the case would be $124 so I guess that's good enough to call it about even w/ incremental wear and tear). Other than that, take a look at Stratton as they've been having some good deals lately and they have a 3 pack of lift tix running for as low as $89; must prebuy online tomorrow.
> 
> Also, there are Wachusett vouchers for free at Roche Bros; buy 4 bags of Popchips for $10 and email your receipt to ski@popchips.com. I sent mine in last Friday and have yet to hear back from them though.



Update on the Wachusett vouchers from Roche/Popchips: they confirmed today that it is in the mail; there is a limit of 1 per customer and the last day to make your purchase will be 3/2. Hopefully, they get nailed pretty well with this storm. 

So yes; for the person asking about Wednesday bogos; spend $10 to get 4 bags of popchips and a day (or night) at Wachusett.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Spring Pack (145$ for 3 tickets, use starting 3/16)*

http://www.sugarloaf.com/PricingProducts/Spring_Pack.html

"Each Spring Pack is just $145 and includes three tickets available for use any day from Friday, March 16 to the end of the season. That means you can ski and ride on the best March weekends (including St. Patrick’s Day!), Easter and Reggae ... all for about $48 per day!

Spring Packs are on sale now, and available for use starting Friday, March 16.
"

Great for extending your AZ summit trip, heading up for easter/reggae or any spring skiiing!  Nice one Sugarloaf!!


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sugarbush - Spring tickets for sale only 3/2*

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...ount-lift-tickets/buy-half-price-lift-tickets

"
*On Friday, March 2, 2012 *we are having a one-day spring lift ticket sale. During this day you'll be able to purchase $44 one-day All Mountain lift tickets and $80 two-day All Mountain lift tickets that will be valid any day from Tuesday, March 20, 2012 (the first day of Spring) through the end of the 2011/12 winter season. This is a 1/2 price adult lift ticket but can be used by anyone of any age (Kids 6 and under always ski/ride free).

Mark your calendars and visit this page on March 2nd, 2012 to buy your half price tickets.

Spring Lift Ticket Deals
 •One-Day All Mountain Spring Lift Tickets - $44
 •Two-Day All Mountain Spring Lift Tickets (consecutive days) - $80
"


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.sugarbush.com/bebetterda...nt=bebetterdays&utm_campaign=022912-mtn-views   Sugarbush better days only $60 to ski all March Sundays all mountain lift ticket, half$30 is being donated to non profits


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=54&StartDate=2012-03-02&NumberOfDays=1 $12 dollar to ski Plattekill tommorow with liftopia discount


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/p-939-plattekill-mountain-flex.aspx  flex ticket good for Platty for Sunday March 4 and Sunday March 11 for only$30, I just hope if snow freezes tonight about conditions for 
sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not skiing related but cheap lunch so you can ski more, buy one chicken sandwich at Bugerking get one free going on currently and italian one is back now.


----------



## bousquet19 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Camelback for Aliens*

For those of you skiing further south, or interested in trying out the Mid-Atlantic, Camelback PA reports being 100% open today, Sunday March 4, with plans for snowmaking tonight and tomorrow night.  They're offering some late-season deals for "aliens," whose loyalties may lie elsewhere:

*   Have you visited another mountain this season? Maybe you even have a season pass from some place other than Camelback - I know, this may be hard to believe for some, but aliens do exist and we think they come in peace. In fact, we invite all you aliens to bring your lift ticket or season pass from another mountain and receive a discount starting February 26th.

Alien Lift Ticket - Bring your lift ticket from another mountain to any open ticket window and receive $10 off of a lift ticket at Camelback on Sundays for the rest of the season.

Alien Season Pass - Come to guest services and bring your season pass from another mountain and ski for free on your first visit and receive a free CamelCard for the 2011-2012 season. Please bring your alien season pass to Guest Services to receive this offer. Click here to see what the CamelCard has to offer, from 50% off lift tickets and a Free ticket every third visit!

A season pass or lift ticket from another ski resort and some other information is required to receive these offers. You will be required to hand in your lift tickets at the ticket windows to receive the discount. Valid during the 2011-2012 Winter Season* 

Woody


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 5, 2012)

*1/2 $$ off Greek Peak $32 all day fix*

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/6473/50-percent-discount-on-full-day-lift-tickets


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 5, 2012)

*1/2 off Greek Peak = $32 all day tix*

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/6473/50-percent-discount-on-full-day-lift-tickets


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 5, 2012)

billski said:


> 01/05/2012
> $30 Lift Ticket at Mt. Ellen, first of our weekly $30 Thursdays...followed with live music, brew specials,



Not just thursdays anymore.....  thx Win!


"Ski & Ride Mt. Ellen for *$30 Every Day*

Starting Monday, March 5th, anyone of any age will be able to ski and ride at Mt. Ellen any day of the week for just $30 a day. 

Don't forget to share this sweet deal with your friends and family on Facebook and Twitter!!"


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

http://potterbrothers.com/pb-tickets/  great deals for NYC metro ski hills fro this coming weekend of March 10 and 11


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.liftopia.com/blog/20-excuses-office-play-hooky/      80 percent off lifttickets form Liptopia.com


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 6, 2012)

There's probably going to be a lot of these offers elsewhere, but cheap ($17) tickets at Hunter for Friday 3/16 before St. Patrick's Day

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=st_pats_2012&filter=#


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 7, 2012)

billski said:


> Stowe Mountain Resort
> Get your "Green" on and buy a $35 lift ticket available only on March 17th St. Patricks Day!
> 
> Bring your GPS and join the "Hunt for the Golden Goggles" and be entered to win a pair of skiis or snowboard. Visit stowe.com for more information and for GPS location hints!



Bill, what was your source on this one?  Trying to find out what the deal is here -- wear green?


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> Bill, what was your source on this one?  Trying to find out what the deal is here -- wear green?



I believe it was FB or Twit


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait, Bill's a twit?


----------



## billski (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Wait, Bill's a twit?


Hey, you outed me  :sad:


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2012)

Two JP
Two MRG

PM me no later than Saturday 6pm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2012)

Stratton in Vt vouchers for 49 $ ,good anytime to april 12 from Pedrigree ski shop in White Plains NY, and they have stores in CT.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 12, 2012)

*Elk Mountain, $35,$25*

Bring your Season Pass from any mountain, $35 Weekend, $25 Weekday remainder of the season. Was well worth it yesterday, great conditions, great weather, small crowds.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Bring your Season Pass from any mountain, $35 Weekend, $25 Weekday remainder of the season. Was well worth it yesterday, great conditions, great weather, small crowds.



Where? ??


----------



## OysterRiver Colin (Mar 13, 2012)

see header in post...Elk Mtn


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/otherpassholders.aspx  starting March 17 50% off all lift tickets if you bring your pass from any other ski area in to the end of this season.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 16, 2012)

*Plattekill St. Platty's Day Specials 3/17/12*

Noticed this on Plattekills website:
Free lift ticket to passholders from other mountains on Sat. 3/17/12

from Plattekills website:
TOP 10 REASONS TO COME TO "ST PLATTY'S DAY" :
1. Spring Rates $30 
*2. FREE ticket if you have a 2011/12 season pass to another mtn* 
3. St Platty's Day T-shirts 
4. Green Beer & Delicious BBQ 
5. Bumpin Blockbuster Mogul Competition 
6. Shamrock Hunt 
7. Live Music & Beach Party on deck 
8. Cornbeef & Cabbage Dinner 
9. LOTS OF SUNSHINE 
10....this might be the last weekend @ Platty for 2011-12 winter season!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Noticed this on Plattekills website:
> Free lift ticket to passholders from other mountains on Sat. 3/17/12
> 
> from Plattekills website:
> ...



Sounds like a great deal Platty last weekend for winter most likely they said on there FB page today,  just be cautious probably not much snow left but have fun because Plattekill is always fun.


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 21, 2012)

gore mountain has special from the 22nd to 25th (closing the 25th)
38$ ticket and sons under 19 ski free with paying adult. not a bad 
deal


----------



## gotr0 (Mar 24, 2012)

Free skiing/riding at Waterville Monday (3/26) to Sunday (4/1)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2012)

gotr0 said:


> Free skiing/riding at Waterville Monday (3/26) to Sunday (4/1)



I just saw this as well.  Going to post it in the main room.  

http://www.wcax.com/story/17255069/waterville-valley-offers-week-of-free-skiing


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 3, 2012)

*free sugarbush weekday*

I have a warren miller voucher for a weekday at Sugarbush I won't be using --

I'm not even sure if they will be open thurs/friday... but still yours if you would like to print it out just incase.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> I have a warren miller voucher for a weekday at Sugarbush I won't be using --
> 
> I'm not even sure if they will be open thurs/friday... but still yours if you would like to print it out just incase.



I think the Bush is closed midweek and then this wknd will be their last. Also, at least when I used my Warren Miller voucher earlier this yr they matched my license to the name printed on the voucher registration. 
Nice gesture though!


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 12, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> I think the Bush is closed midweek and then this wknd will be their last. Also, at least when I used my Warren Miller voucher earlier this yr they matched my license to the name printed on the voucher registration.
> Nice gesture though!



Oh well...  I never typed the code into the website to link it to myself -- so it would have worked   maybe next year.  I'm just bummed I used up some 2-for-1s to sugarbush on a weekday prior to using my freebie! oops.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/SteepandCheap $5,$10 dollar deals today, I thinks they said two more deals today


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/SteepandCheap suppose to be great big deep discounts all day.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2012)

Steep and cheap best deals of the year from 11am to2 pm today according to their FB page.


----------



## billski (Jun 3, 2012)

I got an offer to test drive a MB several years ago, figured it would be fun.  It was held on an old military airstrip.  They took my license, I filled out the form, release liability and they handed me the keys of this high-end 500-series I guess.  Isn't someone coming with me?  Nope.  Just do the maneuvers on the signs.  
1. Gun it up to 80mph.  When you get to the water puddles, slam the brakes hard.  Ooo, that was fun.
2. Get the car up to about 40 and do the slalom.  I was sure with my ineptitude it would be interesting.  Smooth as silk.
3.  Get up to about 40 and do a sharp u-turn.  Wow, my gut dropped out, but it did the 180 flawlessly.
4.  I then had do go up some ramp and land on the other side.  Well, I really don't remember what happened.
I got a free MB baseball cap, and some nice shiny brochures came in the mail.  Very low-key promo.

Hey here's one for skiers:

Mercedes Benz Test Drive to Win at Spruce Peak

FRI, JULY 6

Test drive some of Mercedes Benz finest automobiles during 11am-3pm and receive two complimentary *golf tickets or *ski tickets for the 2012 season.  Test drive location is in the farmers market venue in the Spruce Peak Plaza.

*Golf tickets are vaild through the 2012 golf season.  Ski tickets are valid through 12/21/12.

I think you know where I'll be on Friday the 6th.  And I'm not asking for some stinkin' golf tickets!


----------



## aaronbru (Jun 4, 2012)

bill that sounds awesome!


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 5, 2012)

billski said:


> I got an offer to test drive a MB several years ago, figured it would be fun.  It was held on an old military airstrip.  They took my license, I filled out the form, release liability and they handed me the keys of this high-end 500-series I guess.  Isn't someone coming with me?  Nope.  Just do the maneuvers on the signs.
> 1. Gun it up to 80mph.  When you get to the water puddles, slam the brakes hard.  Ooo, that was fun.
> 2. Get the car up to about 40 and do the slalom.  I was sure with my ineptitude it would be interesting.  Smooth as silk.
> 3.  Get up to about 40 and do a sharp u-turn.  Wow, my gut dropped out, but it did the 180 flawlessly.
> ...



I may have to hit that also! two free lift tickets all for driving a Mercedes?  I will still keep my audi though anyday!  Hmmm looks like Stowe will be on the list for next year


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

That deos sound pretty awesome


----------



## billski (Jul 3, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I keep resisting buying more prepaid discounts. I think I have somewhere around 25 right now. I can definitely use those up plus hit some other areas via normal discounts. I don't think I'll eat any tickets this year.



River, what happened?  Scratch that.  We all know. That's what we get for wishing gobs of snow....This year for sure!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 3, 2012)

billski said:


> River, what happened?  Scratch that.  We all know. That's what we get for wishing gobs of snow....This year for sure!


Jeez, thanks for digging that post up to rub it in. :lol:


----------

